# warnung vor island



## nordland-franky (10. Mai 2007)

Hey Leute,

ich weiss das gehoert hier nicht rein, aber ich wollte euch trotzdem mal kurz vor angelreisen mit voeglers nach island warnen. wir sitzen jier seit 2 tagen fest! Die gebuchten haeuser gibt es nicht und boote fehlen auch noch. wir und drei weitere gruppen versuchen nun schnellstmoeglich abzureisen. aber die situation wird fuer die naechsten gruppen die geleiche sein! kann nur raten abzusagen!!!
so einen [edit by Thomas9904 trotz allem, Verständnis für die Situation] wie die von voeglers hab ich noch nie erlebt!!!

Hoffe ich konnte dem eine oder anderen helfen. melde mich wenn ich wieder in deutschland bin.


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

 das hört sich ja nach ner ganz schlimmen sache an. ich hoffe für euch das ihr ohne weitere komplikationen wieder in die heimat kommt, alles andere kann man ja dann hier klären. 

dokumentiert die weniger schöne angelegenheit gut! 

viel glück bei der rückreise


----------



## Reisender (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Wie die Unterkünfte sind nicht vorhanden ????? Boote und so......

Das gibst doch nicht, der Reiseveranstalter ist doch ein alter Hase......Seit ihr auch an der richtigen stelle/Ort.......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Hammer........und nun auf eigene kosten wieder zurück....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## scholle01 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Kann da evtl. mal einer der Mod's bei Vöglers nachhaken??

Irgendwie beschleicht mich ein komisches Gefühl.....#t


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Das ist ja ein Ding. Hab gleich mal gegooglt, es gab leider schon mehrere Vorfälle mit diesem Veranstalter und Islandreisen. Wünsche euch, daß alles gut ausgeht.

P.S. Hab mir das gerade mal angeschaut, bei der anderen Sache handelte es sich eher um Buchungsschwierigkeiten als um Schwierigkeiten vor Ort.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Waaaas??????
Wir sind am Grübeln ob wir da buchen...........!
Da warte ich nun erstmal ab!
Hoffe ihr kommt da gut raus, gebt bescheid wies gelaufen ist bitte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Bin dran.....
Mit Spekulationen bitte abwarten, bis ich ne Rückmeldung habe.
Danke!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Cool Thomas!
ps. Freue mich schon auf unser Hechtangeln bei sven!


----------



## carassius (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hab vor einen monat das auch schon gehört von einen anderen angelgeschäft das es bei Vöglers und Island reisen probleme gibt.Ein kolege von mir fliegt auch jetzt demnächst dahin, mal sehen was aus seinem urlaub wird. Falls das echt der fall sein sollte wär so etwas ne schweinerei.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Wünsche deinem kolegen glück! 
Das kannste LAUT sagen mit der schweinerei!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

... kein Haus, kein Boot??????

Und dies bei Vöglers Reisen? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Kommt gleich ein Statement von Thilo Weiß von Vöglers Angelreisen.
Bis dahin nochmal:
Füsse still halten und erst urteilen wenn Ihr beide Seiten gehört habt - und auch dann nicht ausfallend werden (in keine Richtung!!).


----------



## carassius (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Sorry Thomas, kommt nicht wieder vor


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Wie ich schon sagte:



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Waaaas??
> Da warte ich nun erstmal ab!


----------



## Thilo Weiss (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Liebe Angelboardgemeinde,

um weiteren Spekulationen vorzubeugen, möchte ich an dieser Stelle einige Anmerkungen machen und Euch über die Fakten auf Island informieren. 
Es ist richtig, dass sich in unseren beiden Reisezielen Flateyri und Sudureyri der Bau unserer Häuser verzögert hat, so dass unsere Gäste zur Zeit noch in renovierten Häusern untergebracht sind.
Von unseren neu gebauten Booten sind bereits 8 im Einsatz und zum Fischen auf dem Wasser. Auch für mich absolut unverständlich ist, dass sich die Prüfabnahme der noch fehlenden 4 Boote um 1 1/2 Tage verzögert hat. Die Boote stehen bereit und gehören der selben Baureihe an, wie auch die bereits im Einsatz befindlichen. Daher ist es auch für uns von Angelreisen Hamburg unerklärlich, warum diese nicht "frei gegeben" werden. 
Unsere Isländischen Partner vor Ort rotieren kräftig, um diese Verzögerung der Bereitstellung der Boote schnellstmöglich zu beenden. 
Speziell uns von Angelreisen Hamburg ist natürlich daran gelegen, unseren Reisegästen den bestmöglichen Service zu liefern und zu eine erfolgreichen Angelurlaub zu verhelfen. 

Abschließend kann ich sagen: Die Häuser befinden sich im Bau und sollen in wenigen Tagen fertig gestellt sein, ebenso werden wir das Bootsproblem schnellstens in den Griff bekommen, so dass unsere Gäste zum Fischen hinaus fahren können!

Unseren Gästen, die monentan ohne Boot auf Island verweilen, verspreche ich hiermit eine sehr kulante Erstattung der entstandenen Mängel und Unannehmlichkeiten!

Viele Grüße 

Thilo Weiß
Angelreisen Hamburg (Vögler's Angelreisen)


----------



## wallek (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Unseren Gästen, die monentan ohne Boot auf Island verweilen, verspreche ich hiermit eine sehr kulante Erstattung der entstandenen Mängel und Unannehmlichkeiten!


Was nützt mir das Geld zurück wenn ich zum Angel extra da hoch fahre und dann nicht angeln kann, weil ich kein Boot habe?#d


----------



## raubangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Warum läßt man die Gäste überhaupt erst losfahren, wenn die Mängel bekannt sind???
Um weniger zahlen zu müssen?


----------



## caprifischer79 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Thilo Weiss schrieb:


> Liebe Angelboardgemeinde,
> 
> um weiteren Spekulationen vorzubeugen, möchte ich an dieser Stelle einige Anmerkungen machen und Euch über die Fakten auf Island informieren.
> Es ist richtig, dass sich in unseren beiden Reisezielen Flateyri und Sudureyri der Bau unserer Häuser verzögert hat, so dass unsere Gäste zur Zeit noch in renovierten Häusern untergebracht sind.
> ...


 
Tut mir leid, aber das geht ja wohl gar nicht. Mit den Booten ok, kann passieren und ist zu beheben, mietet man sich halt im Hafen eins und schickt die Rechnung an Vöglers..
Aber mit den Häusern, das gibts ja wohl nicht..


----------



## Reisender (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Ich als Laie würde mal sagen, das ging aber ins Auge....
Ich als Laie würde aber auch sagen, was nicht ist, kann ich nicht Vermieten, Verkaufen oder sonst was........

Sorry Herr Weiß 




@AB-Member

Natürlich kann man jetzt draufschlagen, aber ich glaube damit ist keinen geholfen momentan. Die Herrn sollen sich was einfallen lassen, denn mit auch einer großzügigen kulante Erstattung ist da nichts mehr zu Retten....


----------



## carp2000 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Dieses Vorgehen von Anglereisen ist mir auch völlig unverständlich. Ist nicht die feine Art....

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## carp2000 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Reisender schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man jetzt draufschlagen, aber ich glaube damit ist keinen geholfen momentan.




Doch! Vöglers Angelreisen wird dann verstehen, dass man so mit den Kunden nicht umgehen kann!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Angler-NRW (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Mahlzeit zusammen, 

find ich schon ziemlich "witzig", dass die Leute von der ganzen Angelegenheit noch nichts wussten, als sie dort ankamen. Auch ist mir schleierhaft, wie man Häuser vermieten kann, die noch nicht fertig sind. |uhoh:  Interessieren würde mich, ob die Jungs wussten, dass sie in renovierte Häuser müssen. Das ist ja nicht erst seit gestern abzusehen, dass die Häuser nicht rechtzeitig fertig sind.#d 

Schade nur für die Jungs, wenn man viel Geld investiert, um neue Reviere kennenzulernen, die so toll angepriesen werden, und dann so eine XXXXXXXX erlebt. Eine großzügige Entschädigung ist da das Mindeste, was man erwarten kann. :c 

Dann wirds wohl für uns Nord-Norge #6  und nicht Island :r  im nächsten Jahr. 

MFG @ all #h


----------



## baltic25 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Thilo Weiss schrieb:


> Liebe Angelboardgemeinde,
> 
> um weiteren Spekulationen vorzubeugen, möchte ich an dieser Stelle einige Anmerkungen machen und Euch über die Fakten auf Island informieren.
> Es ist richtig, dass sich in unseren beiden Reisezielen Flateyri und Sudureyri der Bau unserer Häuser verzögert hat, so dass unsere Gäste zur Zeit noch in renovierten Häusern untergebracht sind.
> ...


 
Ich glaube jetzt haben haben Grimm´s Märchenstunde..... Dieses Statement ist ja wohl ne Armutserklärung...Leute irgendwo hinschicken und die Häuser sind noch nicht fertig#q .
Wer so fahrlässig mit seinen Kunden umgeht hat´s nicht besser verdient.....manche sind an sowas schon Insolvent gegangen...
Vieleicht sollten sie sich um Reisen in und um Hamburg kümmern...meine Meineung

Gruß Baltic25


----------



## Another_Sky (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Häuser bzw. Unterkünfte scheint es ja zu geben. Zumindest ist in dem Text von einer Unterbringung in renovierten Häusern die Rede. 

Hier sehe ich ein Versäumnis des Veranstalters, der proaktiv hätte reagieren müssen. Eine Information über die Zustände vor Ort hätten die Gäste vor Abfahrt erhalten müssen. Sowas gehört zum Service am Kunden dazu.

Die Gäste hätten bei einer proaktiven Information von der Reise zurücktreten können oder sich ggfs. anderweitig orientieren können.

Eine Kulanz durch den Reiseveranstalter wurde ja angekündigt, was heutzutage ja nicht immer im Vorfeld gegeben ist. Oftmals muss erst geklagt werden, um für die entgangenen Urlaubsfreuden entschädigt zu werden. 

Dennoch sollte sowas eine einmalige Sache sein und der Reiseveranstalter aus diesem Versäumnis lernen, damit dies auch bei einer einmaligen Sache bleibt!


----------



## angler0507 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Auweiah! Um diesen Imageschaden wieder einigermassen zu beheben, müssen sich Herr Weiss und sein Team aber mehr als nur kulant gegenüber den Betroffenen zeigen. Bin mal gespannt, was die sich einfallen lassen...
Aber wenns ne coole Reaktion ist, könnte sich das Ganze sogar noch ins Positive drehen. Also gebt Gas, Vöglers Angelreisen, the AB-Members are watching you!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Ich glaube da ist einiges schiefgelaufen - kann (sollte natürlich aber nicht) passieren.

Wenn was passiert ist, ist es passiert. Und man kann viel drüber reden was man hätte besser machen können (und zukünftig wohl auch wird), nützt aber im aktuellen Fall nix mehr..............

Will man keine Kunden verlieren, wird es eine großzügige Regelung geben - wurde auch so angekündigt.

Und ich bin sicher dass wir das mitkriegen werden, da sich beide Seiten schon 
zu Wort gemeldet haben.

Warten wirs ab und wir werdens sehen....

PS:


> Aber wenns ne coole Reaktion ist, könnte sich das Ganze sogar noch ins Positive drehen.


So isses......


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Etwas komisch kommt mir das mit dem vermieten "nicht" fertiger Häuser ja doch vor, aber aller Anfang ist schwer besonders in einer so doch etwas strukturlosen Region wie da oben!
Hoffen wir das die Schwierigkeiten bald vorbei sind und im kommenden Jahr schaut alles sicherlich anders aus (hoffen wir mal).


----------



## carassius (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir das die Schwierigkeiten bald vorbei sind und im kommenden Jahr schaut alles sicherlich anders aus (hoffen wir mal).


 

|good: Ich wollte nächstes Jahr mit mein Vater auch hin.
Das wird schon werden, schließlich gab es bei unseren Norge-Reisen auch nie Probleme!


----------



## BSZocher (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Oh oh oh...
da hat aber jemand (Reiseveranstalter) mächtig übers Ziel hinausgeplant.

Der Anbieter kann nun so kulant wie nur sonstwas reagieren (kostenlose 2te Reise inkl. ALLER Nebenkosten wär das Mindeste!) kann und wird den "fahlen Beigeschmack" bei der Nennung seines Namens als Reiseanbieter LANGE behalten.

Na wir werden ja sehen/lesen wie die Fa. Angelreisen Hamburg (Vögler's Angelreisen) letztendlich "die Kuh vom Eis/die Angler in'sHaus auf's Boot" bekommt.


----------



## Thilo Weiss (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

*Hier sind die Fakten:*

Liebe Anglerboardgemeinde,

unsere Unterkünfte in Sudureyri waren von Anfang an als renovierte Häuser angedacht. Unseren Gästen stehen diese Häuser natürlich zur Verfügung!
Unsere Neubauten in Flateyri sind leider nicht rechtzeitig fertig geworden, so dass wir dort kurzfristig und vorrübergehend auf "nur" renovierte Häuser ausweichen müssen.

*Boote:*
*Alle neu gebauten Boote stehen unseren zur Zeit auf Island verweilenden Gästen nun zur Verfügung! *
Soeben um 16.00 Uhr haben die Behörden die verzögerte Freigabe unserer Boote erteilt!

Viele Grüße

Thilo Weiß
Angelreisen Hamburg


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

das ist zwar recht nett das ihr reagiert, nur hat die sache für mich einen ganz grossen haken. ihr solltet vorher tätig werden. ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst das jemand wenn er sowas erlebt hat nochmal mit dem gleichen reiseveranstalter in urlaub fährt???|uhoh: 

eine sehr kulante erstattung - und das von einem reiseanbieter....naja....das klingt wie politiker lügen nie....


----------



## Sebÿ (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Nun ja.
Einerseits finde ich es ja sehr lobenswert
das man sich dann so ins Zeug legt und 
die Sache gerade biegt. Wäre das denn auch geschehen wenn
nicht das Anglerboard eine so große Plattform gewesen wäre???
Ich will mal pro Reiseveranstalter sein und denke
das die Reisegruppe auch ohne den Post im AB entschädigt worden wäre.
Ansonsten finde ich das in Zeiten von 
Internet/Emali /Telefon/Flaschenpost 
es hätte absehbar sein können das die Häuser nicht rechtzeitig
fertig werden und man sich als Reiseveranstalter mit dem
Kunden *vorher* einigen sollte.
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

klasse finde ich ja auch, das natürlich schon wieder editiert wurde im posting nr. 1, typisch AB

sorry aber das konnte man da auch so stehen lassen


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hallo ihr ganzen schlaumeier: stellt euch vor, ihr seid reiseveranstalter, und eure geschæftspartner tausende von kilometern entfernt versichern euch, dass alles fertig ist, wenn die ersten kunden kommen. ich denke, ihr verlasst euch darauf. wuerde ich auch tun.

in diesem fall scheint das aber voll in die hose gegangen zu sein. schlimm fuer die leute vor ort, und natuerlich eine ganz schlechte werbung fuer den reiseveranstalter, aber ich wuerde mich da nicht so weit aus dem fenster lehnen, wenn es heisst: das hætte man aber auch vorher sagen kønnen.

ich habe genau so eine situation auch gerade hier vor ort in norwegen erlebt. der vermieter hat die neuen kunden auf der matte, aber die handwerker, die fuer den ausbau des gebæudes zustændig sind, haben es einfach nicht rechtzeitig geschafft.

das ist næmlich der unterschied zwischen deutschland und skandinavien: in deutschland wuerde die firma rund um die uhr arbeiten, um doch noch fertig zu werden, die skandinavier interessiert das nicht, die machen deshalb noch nicht mal ne ueberstunde. ist eine andere mentalitæt.

dafuer kann sich natuerlich auch keiner der betroffenen etwas kaufen, aber hackt jetzt mal nicht auf dem reiseveranstaler herum, der kann da næmlich auch nix fuer und ist auch ein betroffener.

jetzt gilt es, die beste løsung fuer alle beteiligten zu finden, und ich bin sicher, dass thilo sich da alle muehe geben wird.


----------



## Quappenqualle (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

... hab so ein ähnliches Prob letztes Jahr auch in Norge erlebt, so ist das nicht...

Das wirklich unredliche an diesen Sachen, ob das nun Baulärm, Algenschwemme oder nicht fertige Häuser angeht ist, dass mit der Gutmütigkeit der Angler, die der gemeinsamen Leidenschaft für's Angeln entspringt, Geschäft im übelsten Sinn gemacht wird (dies gilt aber ausdrücklich nur für einige Anbieter!). Solche Einstellung wie:" damit werden die sich schon abfinden oder wenn sie einmal hier sind, werden sie auch nicht wieder abreisen" find ich einfach zum :v 
Und da helfen mir auch die schönsten und tollsten und supersten Reaktionen im Nachhinein nicht weiter.
Solche Probleme müssen vorher auf den Tisch, dann kann Angler oder Anglerin sich darauf einstellen!
Wenn nicht, muss es ordentlich was auf die Mütze geben! Und dafür ist auch unser Board da! (und Anwälte zum Beispiel)
Wenn die Veranstalter generell merken würden, dass sich die Angler gewisse Nicklichkeiten nicht bieten lassen, würd' es solche (in meinen Augen) Übervorteilungsversuche  nicht mehr geben...


----------



## Quappenqualle (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



nordman schrieb:


> die machen deshalb noch nicht mal ne ueberstunde. ist eine andere mentalitæt.



Und das mit der Mentalität ist genau so ein bullshit! Wenn ein Haus neu gebaut wird und am 1.6. fertig sein soll und es in Skandinavien steht, wei Du so schön sagst, dann ist es meiner Meinung nach die Pflicht des Veranstalters, seine ganze Erfahrung mit der Mentalität auszunutzen und dies dem deutschen Schlaumeier wenigstens mitzuteilen.
Wenn ich hier in Deutschland ein Auto bestelle und die Lieferung verzögert sich, dann werde ich vom Hersteller freundlichst informiert und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das auch für Island und Norwegen gilt...


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

marcel, gerade bei deinem problem hatte der veranstalter auch wieder gar keinen einfluss auf die geschehnisse, der wusste nicht mal etwas von baumassnahmen. da hat der anlagenbetreiber versæumt, die kunden vorzuwarnen.

leider war der anlagenbetreiber ja nicht besitzer der anlage, und die besitzer hat es nicht interessiert, was kunden zu baumassnahmen wæhrend der ferienzeit sagen. den schwarzen peter wuerde ich in dem fall auf keinen fall dem veranstalter geben, das versæumnis lag klar beim betreiber.


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Quappenqualle schrieb:


> Wenn ein Haus neu gebaut wird und am 1.6. fertig sein soll und es in Skandinavien steht, wei Du so schön sagst, dann ist es meiner Meinung nach die Pflicht des Veranstalters, seine ganze Erfahrung mit der Mentalität auszunutzen und dies dem deutschen Schlaumeier wenigstens mitzuteilen.



das ist richtig. aber: in deinem fall war dem veranstalter von baumassnahmen gar nichts bekannt.

und was die neubauten betrifft: da wird ja schon vorher angefangen zu buchen, noch bevor alles fertig ist, ist ja normal. wenn der veranstalter gar nicht erst informiert wird, was da vor ort los ist, was soll er dann machen? ich møchte jetzt auch nicht in thilos haut stecken, aber so wie ich ihn kenne, wird er da garantiert niemanden hinreisen lassen haben mit dem wissen, dass da alles noch gar nicht fertig ist.


----------



## Quappenqualle (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



nordman schrieb:


> ich møchte jetzt auch nicht in thilos haut stecken, aber so wie ich ihn kenne, wird er da garantiert niemanden hinreisen lassen haben mit dem wissen, dass da alles noch gar nicht fertig ist.



Dann kann er mir einfach nur leid tun. Und wenn das in Eurer Branche so üblich ist, dann tut mir das noch viel mehr leid.


----------



## Pete (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> klasse finde ich ja auch, das natürlich schon wieder editiert wurde im posting nr. 1, typisch AB
> 
> sorry aber das konnte man da auch so stehen lassen


 
ja, wie du nun sicher mitbekommen hast, hat der betreiber eines forums lt. jüngster gerichtlicher entscheide öffentliche beleidigungen aus seinen seiten zu entfernen, so er davon kenntnis erhält...

glaub mir, es geht dabei in erster linie darum, schaden sowohl fürs ab und auch letztlich vom member abzuwenden...


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

"das ist richtig. aber: in deinem fall war dem veranstalter von baumassnahmen gar nichts bekannt."

ob es ihm bekannt ist oder nicht er ist verantwortlich.und wenn es zu problemen mit seinen geschäftspartnern kommt ist das so hart es auch klingen mag sein risiko und darf nicht zu lasten der kunden gehen.er ist verpflichtet sich über die lage bei seinen geschäftspartnern zu informieren,wie er das macht ist sein problem.der kunde hat nen vertrag mit dem veranstalter und nicht mit den betreibern oder besitzern usw. und wenn der veranstalter unzuverlässige partner hat muß er sich überlegen wie er mit denen weiterverfährt.

gruß antonio


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hallo pete#h 

wenn dem so ist, ok, dann ist's wohl für alle besser. tschultigung#h 

dann solltet ihr aber auch konsequenter editieren. 
nur mal so als beispiel, wenn ich zwei polizeibeamte mit "hallo ihr ganzen schlaumeier" begrüsse, dann werde ich wohl auch eine klage wegen beamtenbeleidigung erhalten


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Quappenqualle schrieb:


> Dann kann er mir einfach nur leid tun. Und wenn das in Eurer Branche so üblich ist, dann tut mir das noch viel mehr leid.



ueblich nicht, aber es kommt doch immer wieder mal vor. in diesem fall ein besonders krasses beispiel.

oder auch letztes jahr, als es den stress mit den charterfluegen nach tromsø gab. reiseveranstalter hatte klare absprachen, die von anderen nicht eingehalten wurden. dann guckst du blød aus der wæsche. hørmi kønnte hier dinge erzæhlen, die er sich am telefon anhøren musste, die nicht mehr feierlich waren. machen konnte er auch nix.


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



antonio schrieb:


> ob es ihm bekannt ist oder nicht er ist verantwortlich.und wenn es zu problemen mit seinen geschäftspartnern kommt ist das so hart es auch klingen mag sein risiko und darf nicht zu lasten der kunden gehen.er ist verpflichtet sich über die lage bei seinen geschäftspartnern zu informieren,wie er das macht ist sein problem.der kunde hat nen vertrag mit dem veranstalter und nicht mit den betreibern oder besitzern usw. und wenn der veranstalter unzuverlässige partner hat muß er sich überlegen wie er mit denen weiterverfährt.



das ist richtig, natuerlich haftet der reiseverabstalter. ich hab dann ja auch mitbekommen, wie der sich hinterher an den anlagenbetreiber gewendet hat.

aber jetzt hier gegen thilo zur rhetorischen blutgrætsche auszuholen, ohne die hintergruende zu kennen, finde ich einfach unfair.


----------



## Reisender (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> dann solltet ihr aber auch konsequenter editieren.
> nur mal so als beispiel, wenn ich zwei polizeibeamte mit "hallo ihr ganzen schlaumeier" begrüsse, dann werde ich wohl auch eine klage wegen beamtenbeleidigung erhalten


 

Ich würde dich auch verknacken !!! 45 Tage mit Paris Hilton...:q :q :q


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

danke für dein mitgefühl reisender, wie soll ich das nur aushalten, 45 tage nicht wissen wo man am besten hinschaun soll, decke, wand, decke|uhoh: 

hauptsache in der nacht habe ich meine ruhe und kann auf paris liegen





...äh über paris:k


----------



## RäucherReiner (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Ich denke mal, das namhafte deutsche Angelreiseveranstalter Verträge mit ihren Vermietern haben. Eine norwegische Vermieterin hat mir mal erzählt, daß sogar Renovierungszeiten vertraglich geregelt sind.
Angeltouristen wiederum haben einen Vertrag mit ihrem Veranstalter und da werden deutsche Anwälte schon das *Recht* herauslesen.
Möchte nicht in der Haut der Bauhandwerksfirmen stecken.
In deutschland könnte ein solcher Vorfall eine kleinere Firma ruinieren.
Bin mal gespannt, was sich aus dieser Geschichte entwickelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Wer letztlich für was haftet ist doch vollkommen wurscht.

Die Angler konnten ihren Urlaub nicht wie geplant verbringen.

Der Veranstalter hat eine kulante Lösung zugesagt.

Also is alles in Butter, wenn es eine kulante Lösung gibt, davon kann man nach dem Wirbel wohl ausgehen.

So what???


----------



## Seewoelfin (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Oh´Mann seid ihr bissig und angefressen! Gleich auf´s Opfer draufzuhacken kann ich nicht verstehen; grad bei denen die nicht betroffen sind, und wo evtl. noch Info´s zum konkreten Ablauf des Entstehens vor Ort fehlen. Ob ein "nur renoviertes" Haus nun so schlecht als Alternative ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Sicher nicht das was man sich vorgestellt und gebucht hat, aber es gibt ja Alternativen mit denen man sich trotzdem den Urlaub gut gestalten kann, und: der Veranstalter wird schon entschädigen; kann ihm ja schließlich auch nicht recht sein, wenn´s schief geht und sein Name darunter leidet. Und so wie hier einige sich gleich draufstürzen... Armes AB


----------



## RäucherReiner (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer letztlich für was haftet ist doch vollkommen wurscht.
> 
> Die Angler konnten ihren Urlaub nicht wie geplant verbringen.
> 
> ...



Den Beteiligten wirds nicht wurscht sein.
Aber wir meinen im Prinzip das gleiche...oder??????


----------



## Nauke (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Seewoelfin schrieb:


> Oh´Mann seid ihr bissig und angefressen! Gleich auf´s Opfer draufzuhacken kann ich nicht verstehen; grad bei denen die nicht betroffen sind, und wo evtl. noch Info´s zum konkreten Ablauf des Entstehens vor Ort fehlen. Ob ein "nur renoviertes" Haus nun so schlecht als Alternative ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Sicher nicht das was man sich vorgestellt und gebucht hat, aber es gibt ja Alternativen mit denen man sich trotzdem den Urlaub gut gestalten kann, und: der Veranstalter wird schon entschädigen; kann ihm ja schließlich auch nicht recht sein, wenn´s schief geht und sein Name darunter leidet. Und so wie hier einige sich gleich draufstürzen... Armes AB



Hmmm|kopfkrat  hat doch keiner auf nordland-franky rumgehackt#c


----------



## RäucherReiner (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Seewoelfin schrieb:


> Oh´Mann seid ihr bissig und angefressen! Gleich auf´s Opfer draufzuhacken kann ich nicht verstehen; grad bei denen die nicht betroffen sind, und wo evtl. noch Info´s zum konkreten Ablauf des Entstehens vor Ort fehlen. Ob ein "nur renoviertes" Haus nun so schlecht als Alternative ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Sicher nicht das was man sich vorgestellt und gebucht hat, aber es gibt ja Alternativen mit denen man sich trotzdem den Urlaub gut gestalten kann, und: der Veranstalter wird schon entschädigen; kann ihm ja schließlich auch nicht recht sein, wenn´s schief geht und sein Name darunter leidet. Und so wie hier einige sich gleich draufstürzen... Armes AB



Wer *draufhackt* wird ja *editiert*. 
Aber seine Meinung wird man ja noch sagen dürfen, oder dient das Board nur noch der Werbung?????? Bin ich angefressen???


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Den Beteiligten ist auch vollkommen wurscht wer am Ende da haftet (Baufirma ins Island, Besitzer in Island, Reiseveranstalter etc...), die letztliche Haftung müssen die genannte nunter sich ausmachen.
Die Beteiligen wollen und können einfach eine höchstkulante Regelung vom Veranstalter erwarten, wo der sich das Geld dann wieder hoilt oder nicht, ist ja nicht Sache der Angler - sowenig wie darüber zu entscheiden wer letztlich haftet.

Also meinen wir wahrscheinlich das Gleiche )


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> Aber seine Meinung wird man ja noch sagen dürfen,


Aber jederzeit, sofern es in einem mitteleuropäisch normalen Ton erfolgt - da müssen aber einige scheinbar noch lernen, dass da Schimpfworte, Beleidigungen etc. nicht  dazugehören......


----------



## carassius (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Seewoelfin schrieb:


> Oh´Mann seid ihr bissig und angefressen! Gleich auf´s Opfer draufzuhacken kann ich nicht verstehen; grad bei denen die nicht betroffen sind, und wo evtl. noch Info´s zum konkreten Ablauf des Entstehens vor Ort fehlen. Ob ein "nur renoviertes" Haus nun so schlecht als Alternative ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Sicher nicht das was man sich vorgestellt und gebucht hat, aber es gibt ja Alternativen mit denen man sich trotzdem den Urlaub gut gestalten kann, und: der Veranstalter wird schon entschädigen; kann ihm ja schließlich auch nicht recht sein, wenn´s schief geht und sein Name darunter leidet. Und so wie hier einige sich gleich draufstürzen... Armes AB


 
Ob renoviert oder nicht, hauptsache die Boote müssen Startklar sein.Schließlich fährt man doch zum angeln oder nicht.|kopfkrat Die ersten truppen haben pech gehabt und werden dafür entschädigt.Es ist für thilo wohl auch kein vergnügen wenn der Ruf von Vöglers angelreisen geschädigt wird nur weil die da drüben gepennt haben.Es ist eben noch alles neu, und im aufbau.Nächstes Jahr kommt so etwas bestimmt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## Laky (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo
Möchte nur mal darauf hinweisen das die ganze Geschichte ja schon im Vorfeld bekannt war, siehe AB tread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95777 Ich glaube wenn ich den tread und die Erklärungen des Herrn Brockmöller gelesen hätte und daraufhin nach Island geflogen wäre und dann die Häuser nicht fertig oder noch keine Boote freigegeben, dann glaube ich, hätte das Tomahawk gekreist! Für mich gibt es keine Entschuldigung für diese Firma!


----------



## anmati (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hallo gemeinde ,
also wenn thomas9904 zur besonnenheit und ruhe auffordert ist da ja o.k. .Jede medalie hat gewöhnlich zwei seiten , was das auch immer  für die kunden dort oben heisen mag , die für angebotene und beschriebene leistungen gebuchte und gezahlt haben .
Wenn aber nordmann von den "Schlaumeiern" redet , so halte ich dies für hart an der grenze zur arroganz oder überheblichkeit . schließlich zahlen die/wir schlaumeier mit unserem vertrauen und euros auch sein brot und das vieler norweger - wenn ichs mal richtig einschätze . also respekt wem respekt gebührt. selbst wenn die leute von vögler ( wir haben selbst 3 x gute erfahrungehn mit ihnen gemacht in norwegen ) hier für was den köpf hinhalten müssen , so sagt doch das Gesetz " Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht " und dies verdammte pflicht uns norgefahren gegenüber haben sie nun mal . dazu sagt man auch unternehmerrisiko . und in einem solchen fall nutzt dir ja auch das boot nicht mehr viel das 2-3 tage zu spät kommt oder das renovierte haus . der größte schaden dabei ist doch das die emotionen und vorfreuden die träume und das vertrauen in minutenschnelle vor ort zerstört werden . das man eine ungerechtigkeit erfährt gegen die man sich nicht wehren kann . viele warten dann wieder 52 wochen auf die nächste chance -wenn überhaupt . und das kann man auch nicht mit der kulantesten rückabwicklung bezahlen . #c 
gruß anmati


----------



## dtnorway (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Danke anmati!#6
Das ist genau das was mir auch durch den Kopf schiesst!

Aber die nordman-Anmerkungen sind wiedermal der Hammer!
Für mich kommt das immer so rüber als wenn wir hier in Old Germany von nix ne Ahnung hätten, nur der Herr dort oben muss uns über alles zu Thema Norwegen belehren!#q

Schlaumeierische Grüße!|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@anmati |good:

Auf der anderen Seite darf man nur nicht vergessen, daß man Fehler nicht gänzlich ausschließen kann, wenn komplexe Systeme durch das Zusammenspiel vieler Menschen/Firmen zustande kommen. z.B. könnte ja auch die Airline streiken, ein Hurrikan festliegen oder Killermonsterquallen sich festsetzen.
Es ist aber eben Aufgabe des Reiseanbieters bei einem Rundum-Programm dafür Sorge bzw. entsprechende Qualitätskontrolle auszuüben oder in so einem Falle nochmal strikt verbessern.


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Aber die nordman-Anmerkungen sind wiedermal der Hammer!
> Für mich kommt das immer so rüber als wenn wir hier in Old Germany von nix ne Ahnung hätten, nur der Herr dort oben muss uns über alles zu Thema Norwegen belehren!#q
> 
> Schlaumeierische Grüße!|wavey:



fuer dich: das thema ist hier island. und manchmal hab ich durchaus ein bisschen mehr hintergrundwissen als andere, aber nicht immer.

@anmati: mein brot bezahlt kein einziger von euch.:g und auch nicht das von so wahnsinnig vielen norwegern. ueberschætzt nicht die bedeutung des angeltourismus fuer norwegen. am bruttosozailprodukt macht das nicht mal ein promille aus.


----------



## Kunze (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo Jungens!

Bleibt bitte sachlich. :m #h


----------



## Elbefischer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@anmati: mein brot bezahlt kein einziger von euch.:g und auch nicht das von so wahnsinnig vielen norwegern. ueberschætzt nicht die bedeutung des angeltourismus fuer norwegen. am bruttosozailprodukt macht das nicht mal ein promille aus.[/quote]

Hallo Nordmann
Glaube mir, wir Deutschen haben schon gemerkt was die Norweger von uns und unsersm Geld haltet!#d


----------



## dtnorway (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



nordman schrieb:


> fuer dich: das thema ist hier island. und manchmal hab ich durchaus ein bisschen mehr hintergrundwissen als andere, aber nicht immer.


Ernsthaft! Island! Is mir gar nicht aufgefallen! Du lebst doch in Norwegen. Hier geht doch um Island! Woher das Wissen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> ueberschætzt nicht die bedeutung des angeltourismus fuer norwegen. am bruttosozailprodukt macht das nicht mal ein promille aus.


Immerhin hatte das Hotel/Gaststättengewerbe (wie viele davon Angler  waren, weiss ich nicht, war nicht aufgeschlüsselt, dürfte aber dann doch deutlich über der genannten Zahl von nicht mal 1 Promille liegen) 2005 mit einem Anteil von 1,1%am BIP z. B. mehr als doppelt so viel zur Wirtschaft beigetragen wie "Fischfang und Fischaufzucht" mit  0,5%. Dazu kommt (wie in Deutschland auch) dass der Angeltourismus gerade in strukturschwachen Gebieten wichtige Arbeitsplätze bietet.

Die wichtigsten "Wirtschaftszweige" für Norwegen in 2005:
Erdöl/Erdgas mit 23,3%
Dienstleistung/öffentliche Verwaltung mit 14,3%
Mehrwert- und Investitionssteuer, andere Produktsteuern, Nettoabweichungen und statistische Abweichungen mit 10,9%, 
Industrie mit 8,5%

Quelle:
statistisk sentralbyra (Statistisches Zentralamt, krieg das a mit Kringel nicht aus meiner Tastatur)

Nur dass es mal Fakten gibt.....................

Und nu zurück zu Island.........................


----------



## Karstein (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Tut mir leid, kann jetzt auch nicht mehr ruhig an mich halten, weil es gerade gegen gleich zwei Freunde von mir geht, nämlich Thilo und Hein! Zwei der besten deutschsprachigen Meeresangler und absolute Kenner der Materie, touristisch wie anglerisch.

Zum Ersten: die Aufmache, wie hier schon wieder auf einem Fehler herumgeritten wird, finde ich als (leider noch) Deutscher einfach nur peinlich. Passt zu den ausgestrahlten Gerichtssendungen und dem derzeitigen Niveau der privaten Fernsehsender. 

Auch wir hatten schon das ein oder andere Mal das Glück, dass wir entweder vom Hausbesitzer wegen des Hundes gar nicht erst in das gebuchte Ferienhaus hineingelassen wurden, obwohl dezidiert der Hund angegeben wurde, oder wir statt der erbetenen 8 Tages-Angellizenzen zum Lachsangeln auf einmal vor Ort nur 7 hatten oder die Fähre, die eigentlich um 22:00 Uhr abfahren sollten, wegen des Sommerfahrplanes erst am nächsten Morgen 11:00 Uhr abfuhr. All dies hatten wir im direkten Kontakt mit dem Veranstalter abgeklärt und gut wars...

Dinge passieren, wie schon gesagt. Fehler können überall passieren, auch wie bei der Reisegruppe, die in Norwegen erst gar nicht avisiert war und trotzdem untergebracht werden konnte. Klar, ein Jeder ist perplex und regt sich auf und ist enttäuscht und würde am liebsten Amok laufen in solchen Augenblicken... 150.000 Angeltouristen aus Deutschland müssten demnach jedes Jahr nur auf die Barrikaden gehen wegen des miesen Services von Angelreisen Hamburg, Din Tur, Elchferien, Andree´s Angelreisen undundund.

Ich frage mich jedoch: ist es der richtige Weg, im World Wide Web, noch während ich im eigentlichen Urlaub bin, schon über das Vorgefundene herzuziehen und als Warnung für alle anderen zig hundert Reisenden auszusprechen, obwohl die Situation vor Ort noch nicht einmal mit dem Veranstalter und Vermieter geklärt ist?

Ich weiß: Thilo war gerade erst vor fünf Wochen mit Kollegen Björn in Island und hat sich bei den Vermietern über den aktuellen Status informiert. Was diese den Beiden erzählt hatten, mussten sie doch wohl für bare Münze nehmen? Genauso hatte die Werft bescheinigt, dass alle erforderlichen Boote fertiggestellt worden sind und auslaufbereit schwimmen. 

Ich weiß weiter: Hein hat die letzten Jahre genügend über Mentalitäten der Nordleute und insbesondere den Angeltourismus an Wissen angehäuft, schließlich arbeitete er letztes Jahr in Skarnsundet. Er arbeitet dort, spricht dieselbe Sprache und kennt die Mühlen, die nun einmal anders als in Deutschland arbeiten.

Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie vollkommen Unbeteiligte sich anmaßen, zum Sachverhalt Stellung zu nehmen... 

Wir alle wissen nicht, wie die Alternativunterkünfte ausschauen.

Wir wissen weiter nicht, was der Campbetreiber an alternativen Ausfahrten oder Angelmöglichkeiten angeboten hat. 

Wir wissen erst recht nicht, was Thilo in Telefonaten mit den Beteiligten in Island abgesprochen hat.

Und trotzdem wird hier in Waschweibermentalität herumgezetert, wie es in den schlechtesten Gerichtssendungen vorgemacht wird. Hat das was mit Stil und Niveau zu tun?

Fragt sich

Karsten


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin hatte das Hotel/Gaststättengewerbe (wie viele davon Angler  waren, weiss ich nicht, war nicht aufgeschlüsselt, dürfte aber dann doch deutlich über der genannten Zahl von nicht mal 1 Promille liegen) 2005 mit einem Anteil von 1,1%am BIP z. B. mehr als doppelt so viel zur Wirtschaft beigetragen wie "Fischfang und Fischaufzucht" mit  0,5%. Dazu kommt (wie in Deutschland auch) dass der Angeltourismus gerade in strukturschwachen Gebieten wichtige Arbeitsplätze bietet.
> 
> Die wichtigsten "Wirtschaftszweige" für Norwegen in 2005:
> Erdöl/Erdgas mit 23,3%
> ...



hab meine daten auch von da. :g
der anteil der reisebranche am bruttosozialprodukt betrægt 3,4%, dazu tragen auslændische touristen mit unter einem drittel bei.

die grøsste gruppe von auslændischen touristen sind mit 23% die deutschen.

wie hoch der anteil von angeltouristen daran ist, habe ich bislang nicht herausfinden kønnen.

ok, sagen wir, auslændische touristen steuern 1% des bsp bei, ein viertel davon deutsche.
davon positiv geschætzt ein drittel angler.

dann wæren das 0,08% vom bruttosozialprodukt. das sind etwa die grøssenordnungen, in denen wir uns bewegen.


----------



## anmati (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hallo nordmann ,

"@anmati: mein brot bezahlt kein einziger von euch. und auch nicht das von so wahnsinnig vielen norwegern. ueberschætzt nicht die bedeutung des angeltourismus fuer norwegen. am bruttosozailprodukt macht das nicht mal ein promille aus. "

allein deine bemerkung " bezahlt kein einziger von Euch " zeigt mir das du die objektivität eines zugezogenen norwegers der halt doch nur ein zugezogener ist und gerne ein einheimischer sein will hast . das ist einfach nur von oben runter geurteilt und die brille ziehst du auch nicht ab . auch kleinvieh macht mist  und wenn wir deutschen so kleine lichter im riesigen bruttosozialprodukt norwegens sind - das ist sicher so und da hast du ja recht - so haben doch verdammt viele norweger neue häuser wegen uns gebaut oder renoviert , neue boote gekauft , etliches an lebensmitteln uns zur verfügung gestellt , mehr sprit gefördert , neue flugzeuge gekauft usw. usw. und vor allem so leute wie dich rein gelassen und das alles wegen uns unwissenden kleinen nichtswissern. kritik wie hier in diesem island fall ist auf jeden fall noch gerechtfertigt  und sie sollte nicht zu einseitig sein wie scheinbar durch deine brille. ich habe ja auch geschrieben wir sind mit Vöglers Angelreise 3 x zufrieden unterwegs gewesen . von dir habe ich aber nur kontra den reisenden gehört oder gelesen die sich erdreisten kritik zu üben .|krach: 
gruß anmati


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Kennt Ihr dat,
ein Angelurlaub wird von langer Hand geplant. Er soll das Highlight werden, man(n) träumt von Monsterfischen, traumhaften Kulissen, einsamer Natur, etc etc etc... 
Wenn mein Traum dort vor Ort wie eine Seifenblase zerplatzt, wäre mir ein kulantes Angebot wahrscheinlich erstmal schnurtzpiepegal. Ich wäre einfach nur noch gefrustet und ich bezweifel mal ganz stark, dass ich mich noch auf sachlicher Ebene unterhalten könnte. Der Urlaub wäre gelaufen. Über Kulanz würde ich wohl erst zu Haus nachdenken. In diesem Sinne, sollten die Beteiligten versuchen sich zu einigen und gut ists. Uns Anderen, mit nur mit gefährlichem Halbwissen ausgestattet, würde ein Flachhalten des Balles gut zu Gesicht stehen... |rolleyes


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



anmati schrieb:


> hallo nordmann ,
> 
> 
> allein deine bemerkung " bezahlt kein einziger von Euch " zeigt mir das du die objektivität eines zugezogenen norwegers der halt doch nur ein zugezogener ist und gerne ein einheimischer sein will hast . das ist einfach nur von oben runter geurteilt und die brille ziehst du auch nicht ab . auch kleinvieh macht mist  und wenn wir deutschen so kleine lichter im riesigen bruttosozialprodukt norwegens sind - das ist sicher so und da hast du ja recht - so haben doch verdammt viele norweger neue häuser wegen uns gebaut oder renoviert , neue boote gekauft , etliches an lebensmitteln uns zur verfügung gestellt , mehr sprit gefördert , neue flugzeuge gekauft usw. usw. und vor allem so leute wie dich rein gelassen und das alles wegen uns unwissenden kleinen nichtswissern. kritik wie hier in diesem island fall ist auf jeden fall noch gerechtfertigt  und sie sollte nicht zu einseitig sein wie scheinbar durch deine brille. ich habe ja auch geschrieben wir sind mit Vöglers Angelreise 3 x zufrieden unterwegs gewesen . von dir habe ich aber nur kontra den reisenden gehört oder gelesen die sich erdreisten kritik zu üben .|krach:
> gruß anmati



ich nehme damit zur kenntnis, dass du kein einziges meiner postings richtig gelesen bzw. inhaltlich richtig erfasst hast, sondern nur mit sehr phantasievollen und kreativen interpretationen und unterstellungen agierst.

hut ab!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Sinne, sollten die Beteiligten versuchen sich zu einigen und gut ists. Uns Anderen, mit nur mit gefährlichem Halbwissen ausgestattet, würde ein Flachhalten des Balles gut zu Gesicht stehen


:m :m #6 #6 #6 :m :m 
Bisher bestes Posting im Thread!!!


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne, sollten die Beteiligten versuchen sich zu einigen und gut ists.



mein reden.


----------



## fjord-dusty (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@Karstein: #6  Brainsharing...


----------



## andre23 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

....mal bei aller freundschaft...oder auch nicht....es ist nun mal leider passiert....für mich gibt es da auch kein"für und wider"...auch wenn einige gute freund da jetzt versuchen, das ganze mit teilweise sehr hinkenden vergleichen herunterzuspielen... mal ganz klar gesagt...der reiseveranstalter kennt die mängel(siehe  posting) und verschweigt sie dem kunden??? 
...er wußte, das nicht ausreichend boote , hütten zur verfügung standen....sorry...

....das kommt einer täuschung gleich...auch wenn es das erste oder einzige mal war...

...er hätte die kunden wenigstens darauf hinweisen müssen....
kann den angler dort oben sehr gut verstehen....

undskyld...aber das mußte ich mal loswerden

mvh andré


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hi,

nun muss auch ich meinen Senf dazugeben! Ich finde es schade, dass man im AB seine Meinung nicht äußern darf, ohne gleich bombadiert zu werden. Hier frägt keiner danach, wer das beste Wissen hat, um eine Antwort hier reinstellen zu dürfen.

Schon mal was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört????

Ich plane jedes Jahr unsere Urlaube, dabei erkundige ich mich auch eingehends über Unterkunft oder Reiseanbieter.

Seid doch mal ehrlich, wenn ihr was Negatives lest, dann überlegt man schon, ob man sich das antun möchte. Es handelt sich ja hierbei, um deine wundervolle Alternative zum Alltagsleben!

Natürlich bist du angefressen, wenn du ankommst und deine Hütte ist nicht fertig oder das Boot steht nicht zur Verfügung. Selbst wenn die Wiedergutmachung super ausfällt - der erste Eindruck ist nun mal Käse gewesen.

Karsten oder Nordman, bitte schüttet nicht noch Öl ins Feuer, dies dient in diesem Fall Vöglers Reisen gar nicht! Hat nen Touch von Freundschaftsdienst, der nicht gut ankommt (ist meine Meinung und wäre schön wenn sie nicht wieder eine Lawine auslöst!)

Leid tuts mir für die Leute, die jetzt dort sind! Wenn alle Häuser fertig sind (die Boote wurden ja jetzt freigegeben) wird es auch dort bestimmt unvergeßliche Anglerurlaube geben!


----------



## Karstein (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@ Birgit & Heiko: #6

@ Hein: kriegst morgen Mobilphone-Anruf aus HH. 

Hab gerade mit Thilo telefoniert, er ist ja Sonntag sowieso, wie schon seit Wochen geplant, oben in Island und wird die betroffene Gruppe live treffen. Die Reaktion des/ der Betroffenen wird mich interessieren, denn sie sind in vollkommen neu renovierten und im IKEA-Stil eingerichteten Häusern untergebracht, die ca. 50m vom fischreichen Fjord mit besten Fangmöglichkeiten vom Ufer aus auf Dorsche, Platte und Steinbeißer liegen. Seit heute Nachmittag haben sie nagelneue Boote in ca. 350m Entfernung, auf denen sämtliches Tackle weggeschlossen werden kann, also die 350m nicht geschleppt werden muss. Und nun bin ich gespannt, was dort vor Ort erzählt wird. Immerhin weiß Thilo ja, dass zumindest ein Erdinger dort weilen muss - leider steht kein realer Name hier im AB, sodass er telefonischen Kontakt mittels seiner Datenbank herstellen kann. Bin also gespannt.

@ anmati: dein Posting ist einfach die allerunterste Diskussions-Gürtellinie und schießt Dich gerade ganz böse ab. #d


----------



## Karstein (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...er wußte, das nicht ausreichend boote , hütten zur verfügung standen....sorry...



Die Kameraden schlafen nicht unter freiem Himmel (s.o.) und haben ihre Boote - allerdings 1,5 Tage später.


----------



## anmati (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hallo nordmann , 
meines wissen nach war das wort " schlaumeier " das uns Südländer in deinem ersten posting betittelt ja von dir ..................#6 soviel zum thema genau lesen . wie heisen doch die zwei sprichworte :" so wie man in den wald rein schreit , so hallt es zurück " oder da fällt mir das mit dem Glashaus und den Steine auch ein . also jetzt nicht die hände einfach in verbaler unschuld waschen wollen , auch deine steine uns reisenden gegenüber sind angekommen .schließlich steht das "euch" das du immer verwendest für uns alle aus "Good Old Germany " und der ein oder andere fühlt sich doch hier etwas verschauckelt oder verwundert bei so viel toleranz die du hier forderst. das jahr hat nun mal nur 30 urlaubstage und viele können nun einmal nicht noch mal schnell hoch in den norden . das ist dann weniger ne geldangelegenheit !!! Und die Schuld an der Missere ist ja wohl eindeutig , auch wenn die Vöglers direkt sicher weniger dafür können . wenn du ein auto kaufst willst du die räder und das radio auch nicht erst 1 monat später ..........und wehe du sagst was gegen den händler . der kann ja auch nichts dafür |kopfkrat 
gruß anmati


----------



## Karstein (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Karsten oder Nordman, bitte schüttet nicht noch Öl ins Feuer, dies dient in diesem Fall Vöglers Reisen gar nicht! Hat nen Touch von Freundschaftsdienst, der nicht gut ankommt (ist meine Meinung und wäre schön wenn sie nicht wieder eine Lawine auslöst!)



Die Lawine hast zumindest bei Tanja und mir erreicht, denn mit Freundschaftsdienst hat das rein gar nichts zu tun, sondern mit dem angebrachten Feingefühl für die Situation eines Mieters zum Veranstalter.

Was bitte soll das Gerede über freie Meinungsäußerung, wenn - bis auf den Erstposter - rein gar niemand Fakten vorzuweisen hat??? Die habe zumindest ich mir über den Veranstalter eben geholt. Wenn Du, Petra, magst, gebe ich Dir jetzt gerne Thilos private Nummer, dann kannst Dich auch erst mal kundig machen.


----------



## Pete (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

so, leute, bitte immer schön sachlich bleiben...es ist für die betroffenen ne blöde sache, aber letztlich nicht der weltuntergang...vor allem bitte ich diejenigen, die wirklich nur halbwissen über hintergründe der sache besitzen, sich mit vorschnellen meinungen zurück zu halten (wir wissen, wohin das führen kann) ...das hat in keinster weise etwas mit beschneidung der redefreiheit zu tun oder sonst was...aber all zu oft kochen wir in unseren emotionen (mit) hoch, was nicht unbedingt sein muss .... wir zeigen uns solidarisch mit denen, denen da grade übel mitgespielt wird und kloppen auf die verursacher ein (in dem fall den veranstalter)
...alles nachvollziehbar (vor allem, wenns gegen die kleinen und vermeintlich wehrlosen geht)
... aber egal, ob dieser veranstalter in irgend einer weise mit dem ab leiert ist oder nicht, können wir hier kein blutgericht veranstalten
...echtes niveau zeigt sich dann, wenn es uns gelingt, aufmerksamkeit zu erringen, anzumahnen und den verursacher dazu zu bewegen, dass er für nachbesserung und wiedergutmachung sorgt (wo mir im fall von a.h. und t.w. ganz sicher bin)
...wäre nicht das erste mal, wo man kulanz gezeigt hätte


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Karstein schrieb:


> Die Lawine hast zumindest bei Tanja und mir erreicht, denn mit Freundschaftsdienst hat das rein gar nichts zu tun, sondern mit dem angebrachten Feingefühl für die Situation eines Mieters zum Veranstalter.
> 
> Was bitte soll das Gerede über freie Meinungsäußerung, wenn - bis auf den Erstposter - rein gar niemand Fakten vorzuweisen hat??? Die habe zumindest ich mir über den Veranstalter eben geholt. Wenn Du, Petra, magst, gebe ich Dir jetzt gerne Thilos private Nummer, dann kannst Dich auch erst mal kundig machen.



Ich darf doch meine Meinung dazu äußern, dass es ärgerlich wäre, wenn vom Posting auch nur 50% zutreffen würden, oder nicht?

Karsten, gerade von dir hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass du einen so schnell niedermachst! SORRY

Wäre es nicht sachlich und ohne Emotionen gewesen, zu schreiben, ist passiert und nun schauen wir nach vorne!!!!! Blöd finde ich, wenn manche Postings einen persönlich angreifen (Laberbacken, kein Wissen usw.) Entweder um mundtot zu machen oder wirklich unter die Gürtellinie treffen zu wollen und dies ist im AB nicht die richtige Plattform.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Pete schrieb:


> so, leute, bitte immer schön sachlich bleiben...es ist für die betroffenen ne blöde sache, aber letztlich nicht der weltuntergang...vor allem bitte ich diejenigen, die wirklich nur halbwissen über hintergründe der sache besitzen, sich mit vorschnellen meinungen zurück zu halten (wir wissen, wohin das führen kann) ...das hat in keinster weise etwas mit beschneidung der redefreiheit zu tun oder sonst was...aber all zu oft kochen wir in unseren emotionen (mit) hoch, was nicht unbedingt sein muss .... wir zeigen uns solidarisch mit denen, denen da grade übel mitgespielt wird und kloppen auf die verursacher ein (in dem fall den veranstalter)
> ...alles nachvollziehbar (vor allem, wenns gegen die kleinen und vermeintlich wehrlosen geht)
> ... aber egal, ob dieser veranstalter in irgend einer weise mit dem ab leiert ist oder nicht, können wir hier kein blutgericht veranstalten
> ...echtes niveau zeigt sich dann, wenn es uns gelingt, aufmerksamkeit zu erringen, anzumahnen und den verursacher dazu zu bewegen, dass er für nachbesserung und wiedergutmachung sorgt (wo mir im fall von a.h. und t.w. ganz sicher bin)
> ...wäre nicht das erste mal, wo man kulanz gezeigt hätte




Hi Pete!

Meine Worte!


----------



## anmati (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hallo karstein ,
deine kritik ist angekommen .|kopfkrat  aber auch du schreibst ja hier nur um den oder die reiseveranstalltergilde zu entlasten . kein oder wenig verständnis , das ja möglicherweise der kunde hier auch recht haben könnte und berechtigte kritik äußert !!

also so viel besser ist die objektivität auch nicht , auch wenn du vielleicht mehr insiderinformationen mitlerweile hast  . in island ist eine woche nehme ich an auch 7 tage und wenn du 2 tage später die boote bekommst ist das so ziemlich überschlagen ein angelzeitverlust von fast 30 % . Da kann man schon mal sauer werden . 
Auch wenn die häuser mitlerweile "super" geredet sind und die gegend prima ist und die Fische einem fast anspringen usw.  ;+


----------



## Karstein (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@ Petra: niedermachen, nur weil ich Dir die Möglichkeit biete, Dir mal selbst telefonisch einen Überblick zu verschaffen? Nee, jetzt komm, näh?? #c


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Karstein schrieb:


> @ Petra: niedermachen, nur weil ich Dir die Möglichkeit biete, Dir mal selbst telefonisch einen Überblick zu verschaffen? Nee, jetzt komm, näh?? #c



Pete hat hier wirklich das geschrieben, was Sache ist. Wenn ich mal nach Island reisen würde, kannst du mir gerne die Tel.Nr. geben. Ich schreibe hier für mich und diejenigen, die anfangs schrieben, so ein Urlaubsbeginn ist echt Shit! Leider wird hier im AB gleich immer eine Eskalationssprache angewandt, die unpassend ist.


----------



## Reisender (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



			
				Karstein;1581859IKEA-Stil #d[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Hey !!!
> 
> Meine Freundin kommt aus Schweden......Stil und Etikette hat sie auch ....Schreibt und List auch hier im Board... #h #h Ist Nett und :l :l .......... Na ja, manchmal ist sie auch eine Zicke....aber das liegt in der Natur..-.....#h #h
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> ... Na ja, manchmal ist sie auch eine Zicke....aber das liegt in der Natur..-.....


Macho an:
Mein Reden
Macho aus

))))


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Reisender schrieb:


> Hey !!!
> 
> Meine Freundin kommt aus Schweden......Stil und Etikette hat sie auch ....Schreibt und List auch hier im Board... #h #h Ist Nett und :l :l .......... Na ja, manchmal ist sie auch eine Zicke....aber das liegt in der Natur..-.....#h #h
> 
> ...



Hi,

die Schwägerin meiner Schwester ist Schwedin und die ist echt OK!!!!!


----------



## andre23 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

....meinungsfreiheit hin oder her...aber als veranstalter muß ich doch sicherstellen das meine verkaufte leistung 100% stimmt...und wenn ich weiß,dass boote und häuser nicht wie vereinbart vorhanden sind, dann habe ich den kunden im vorfeld zu informieren...so das der kunde entscheiden kann...und nicht nach dem motto "das wird schon wenn sie erstmal oben sind"....hat irgendwie einen faden beigeschmack...wenn boote mal defekt sind häuser einen wasserschaden haben ect., dann ist es ok

....aber nicht wenn ich weiß das einge boote noch nicht zugelassen und die häuser noch im bau/umbau sind ...sorry aber da habe ich kein verständniss auch nicht bei aller freundschaft und sympatie....natürlich ist der imageschaden groß und ich hoffe sie bekommen es einvernehmlich hin...

...das business ist halt hart und fehler werden kaum verziehen.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Kann Fischmäulchen da nur in ihrer Sichtweise unterstützen! #6

Und es bringt nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts, da was zu beschönigen oder wieder glätten zu wollen, tritt ja eher wie zu sehen und zu argwöhnen das Gegenteil ein.

Alles, was wirklich ALLEN helfen kann ist nur: Positive Angelberichte, Fangmeldungen, Dicke Fische und Fotos, Berichte von Spaß :m usw., denn nur mit sowas kann man so eine aufgerissene Grube wieder wirksam füllen!

Das an die Verantwortlichen. :g


----------



## Jirko (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

nabend boardies #h

ein sicherlich bitteres erlebnis des einstellenden - ohne frage! dennoch sei die frage erlaubt, warum er postwendend seinen unmut in einer solch großen community wie dem AB kundtut... wohl mit dem wissen der hohen traffic und bundesweiten erreichbarkeit?

nobody is perfekt und ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, daß AR HH die gäste mit dem wissen auf die insel geschickt, es sei noch nichts fertiggestellt... glaubt ihr das wirklich?

hier wird mit 8 zeilen gegen einen schon seit jahren sehr verlässlichen anbieter von angelreisen geschossen ohne diesen auch nur mal den ansatz einer stellungnahme zu bieten > immer davon ausgehend, daß herr weiß von diesem ganzen dilemma, was den reisenden auf island wiederfahren ist, nichts wusste... man(n) stelle sich mal vor, daß ein jeder reiseanbieter auf der ganzen welt vor reiseantritt seiner kunden sich nochmals persönlich von der qualität des produktes überzeugen würde - eiwei.

ich möchte jetzt hier niemanden in schutz nehmen und auch den einstellenden nicht "anklagen", da ich ihn in der jetzigen situation sehr gut verstehen kann... was aber nicht sein kann ist der fakt, daß er nach diesem erlebnis dem reiseanbieter auf einer solch großen plattform vor´s kanonenrohr setzt!

es ist bitter, ohne frage, aber die mentalität der deutschen scheint wohl die zu sein, daß ne bezahlte dienstleistung ohne wenn und aber zu liefern ist... und wenn nicht, erhält man noch nicht einmal die chance einer stellungnahme da einem gleich die absicht und nicht als die absicht unterstellt wird... traurig, sehr traurig...

...ich wiederhole nochmals, die erfahrung des threadeinstellenden möchte niemand machen und es tut mir auch sehr leid, was ihm und seiner gruppe wiederfahren ist... aber die art und weise und die nutzung der plattform AB um gegen AR HH anzugehen, kann ich nicht gutheißen und schon garnicht nachvollziehen... nobody is perfekt und ich bin mir sicher, daß herr weiß die betreffenden mehr als nur entschädigen wird... wenn dem nicht so ist, dürft ihr in 3 monaten gerne nen neues thema eröffnen... vorher sollten wir alle aber dem reiseanbieter die möglichkeit und die chance gewähren, seinen kunden zu zeigen, wie unangenehm für den anbieter selbst diese situation ist... für die er selbst vielleicht garnichts kann? habt ihr euch diese frage schon einmal gestellt?...

...grübelnden gruss #h


----------



## andre23 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

#h....der anbieter hat 2.mal stellung bezogen...


----------



## carp2000 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Wie gefordert, kann man sich doch mal bei den Fakten anschauen:

1. Auf Island sitzt ein Trupp Angler, die eine Woche mit Hütte und Boot gebucht hatten.

2. Weder Hütte noch Boot standen zu Beginn des Urlaubs zur Verfügung.

3. Statt der gebuchten Hütte gab es eine alternative Unterkunft.

4. Die Boote konnten erst mit 2 Tagen Verspätung übernommen werden, damit ist ein Drittel der Angelzeit quasi weg!

5. Vöglers Angelreisen war vor 5 Wochen vor Ort und wusste, dass weder die Boote noch die Hütten zur Verfügung stehen.

6. Vögler hat sich seit dem darauf verlassen, dass schon alles rechtzeitig fertig werden wird.

7. Obwohl Vögler von den Problemen und Verzögerungen wusste, hat Vögler seine Gäste nicht die informiert.

8. Eine Reiseanbieter ist für seine Reiseziele verantwortlich, er muss wissen was vor Ort passiert, entweder dadurch, dass er selbst vor Ort ist oder durch seine Kontaktpersonen.

9. Vöglers hat die Möglichkeit, sich hier im Board zu dieser Sache zu äußern und hat dies auch zwei Mal getan, allerdings nicht wirklich überzeugend.

10. Mehr Fakten gibt es (zu Zeit noch) nicht!

11. Wenn jemand weitere Fakten hat, wäre es sinnvoll, diese zu äußern.

Diese Fakten reichen aber aus meiner Sicht, dass man sich ruhig mal negativ über einen Anbieter äußern kann, auch auf einer Plattform wie es das AB darstellt. Schließlich ist so ein Verhalten eines Anbieters wirklich unprofessionell. Wofür gibt es das AB schließlich, über Muttertagsgeschenke kann man auch wo anders diskutieren.

Thilo Weiss hat immer noch die Möglichkeit, etwas mehr zur Klärung des Themas beizutragen, hoffentlich tut er es noch.

Allerdings wäre auch noch mal ein Psoting des Themenstarters ganz hilfreich, wie sich das ganze vor Ort denn nun entwickelt hat. Vielleicht könnte er auch noch ein paar Fakten beitragen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Torskfisk (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@ Jirko
Ich glaube es ist nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn man vom Reiseveranstalter verlangt, sich nach den Gegebenheiten zu erkundigen, wenn es um eine neue Anlage und neue Boote geht, die vorher noch nicht im Einsatz waren. Jedenfalls nicht für diesen Veranstalter.
Im übrigen gehe ich davon aus, dass der Themenstarter sich hier erst Luft gemacht hat ( nach 2 Tagen) nachdem er sich mit dem Veranstalter über die Verhältnisse unterhalten hat.|krach: 

@all
Für den Angler vor Ort ist es mit Sicherheit eine S.....situation und offensichtlich ist in den 2 Tagen ja auch noch nichts passiert. Selbstverständlich trifft den Veranstalter eine gewisse "Schuld" aber ich glaube diesen in soweit zu kennen, als das er nun alles versuchen wird die Sache wieder gerade zu rücken und den Kollegen dort oben noch unvergessliche (im Positiven) Tage bescheren wird.#6 

Die Kritik daran, dies als Thema hier im AB zu machen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, auch wenn es sehr emotional war. Wenn nicht hier wo dann hat man die Gelegenheit sich über solche Erlebnisse Luft zu machen und Gleichgesinnte anzusprechen??#c


----------



## Sebÿ (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Puh!
Ich hab mir das jetzt alles mal durchgelesen und muss echt 
aufpassen das mir nicht die Augen rausspringen. 
Ich finde es nicht gut, das der Ton sich hier bei einigen
so verhärtet hat. Immer schön locker durch die Hose
atmen und das wird schon wieder.
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Lieber Karsten,

kannst du dich noch erinnern wie sauer du warst wegen British Airways? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36934 Wenn ich da was dagegen gesagt hätte, hättest du mir die Rep.-Rechnung postwendend geschickt! :q 

Also nimm es gelassen, wenn da ein anderer Boardie das AB nützt, um seine Stinkelaune loszuwerden. Du hattest auch eine Entschädigung erhalten und doch hattest du die Unannehmlichkeiten und einen faden Geschmack im Hinterstübchen.  Lass uns deshalb hier nicht streiten, OK?


----------



## Karstein (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Liebe Petra,

habe ich mich ganz artig an die BA gewendet und meine Ansprüche dort geltend gemacht? (was, wie berichtet, auch sehr kulant beglichen wurde?)

Und habe ich lediglich auf den Transport von Ruten in Bazukas bei Überseeflügen hingewiesen, gleich ob BA oder Air France? Insbesondere beim "geliebten" Flughafen London-Heathrow?

Langsam wird es ganz suspekt, um zu sagen SORRY.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

KOPFSCHÜTTEL|uhoh: ..... jetzt fehlts an Größe! Ich geh jetzt lieber schlafen, denn von dir hab ich wirklich mehr erwartet! SORRY


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Aus dem 1. Posting lese ich Frust und Verärgerung (hätte ich auch gehabt) , der im Verlauf der Folgebeiträge zu einer Meinungsbildung geführt hat, die der Erstposter erst einmal kennen sollte(hätte mir dann als Erstposter zu denken gegeben).
Ich bin sicher, dass das Ärgernis dann auch ein wenig mit anderen Augen gesehen werden kann, was sicherlich helfen wird (mir hätte es geholfen) .
Es wird - bei aller Anerkennung für viele gute Postings- doch zwischen den Zeilen wieder so draufgehauen auf Mentalitätsunterschiede und Unzulänglichkeiten (neige ich in unbefriedigenden Situationen vielleicht auch zu) , dass ich jetzt froh bin zu wissen, wie ich bei einem Eventualfall, der ja jedem passieren kann, vermutlich reagieren würde= Erst einmal Ruhe bewahren und dás Beste aus der Situation machen.
Das der Veranstalter zu Letzterem beiträgt und dies öffentlich verkündet, ist doch bei allen nie abschliessend klärbaren Ursachen für die Panne in Ordnung.
Lasst die Erstposter Ihren Resturlaub verbringen und wenn dann im Gesamtergebnis noch ein Negativeindruck vermittelt wird, kann man weiter diskutieren.
Was die konkret Betroffenen betrifft, geht es hier und heute um Folgespekulationen. Was das Thema insgesamt betrifft, ist es schon nicht unwichtig.


----------



## Big Fins (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

An Karsten's Adresse,
ich denke es ist ganz gut dass dieses Board die Möglichkeit bietet, sich gegenseitig zu informieren, über was auch immer. Darfst mal drüber schlafen.


----------



## andre23 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@carp2000|good:|good:|good:..............


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

moment mal, ich habe gar nichts dagegen, dass die durchaus berechtigte kritik am veranstalter hier geæussert wird.

mein anliegen war es lediglich, ueberhaupt eine erklærung fuer ein solches desaster zu finden. kein am markt befindlicher reiseveranstalter handelt so wissentlich und mit bøser absicht, sonst wære er længst weg vom fenster.

hier ist offenbar einiges falsch gekaufen, und irgendwann steht an dem punkt, entweder alle gebuchten reisen absagen zu muessen, was auch fuer die betroffenen aufgrund der kurzfristigkeit sehr negativ wære, oder eben den leuten vor ort zu vertrauen, dass alles gut wird. in diesem fall leider ins klo gegriffen, und jetzt ist das malheur da.

jetzt gilt es, das beste aus der situation zu machen.

nur, wie es zu solchen situationen ueberhaupt kommen kann, weiss man als aussenstehender meist gar nicht.


----------



## Loup de mer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



nordman schrieb:


> hallo ihr ganzen schlaumeier: ... aber hackt jetzt mal nicht auf dem reiseveranstaler herum, der kann da næmlich auch nix fuer und ist auch ein betroffener...


 
Mir kommen gleich die Tränen!



Quappenqualle schrieb:


> ...Solche Probleme müssen vorher auf den Tisch, dann kann Angler oder Anglerin sich darauf einstellen!
> Wenn nicht, muss es ordentlich was auf die Mütze geben! Und dafür ist auch unser Board da! ...


 
So ist es. Und wenn ich ein Objekt erstmalig vermiete, dann weiß ich als Vermieter, ob alles fertig ist. Wenn nicht, dann hab ich meine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht und muss die Kosequenzen tragen.



Karstein schrieb:


> ...Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie vollkommen Unbeteiligte sich anmaßen, zum Sachverhalt Stellung zu nehmen...


 
Die Fakten kenne ich außerdem auch nicht. Trotzdem bin ich so arrogant anzunehmen, dass ein Forum auch dazu da ist, Meinungen zu äußern.



Torskfisk schrieb:


> ...Im übrigen gehe ich davon aus, dass der Themenstarter sich hier erst Luft gemacht hat ( nach 2 Tagen) nachdem er sich mit dem Veranstalter über die Verhältnisse unterhalten hat...


 
Das waren auch meine Gedanken. Mit der Abweichung, dass ich nicht 2 Tage auf Hilfe von meinem Reiseveranstalter in Deutschland gewartet hätte bevor ich hier ein Fass aufmache. Soviel Geduld habe ich nicht wenn ich angeln will.



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Lieber Karsten,
> 
> kannst du dich noch erinnern wie sauer du warst wegen British Airways? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36934 Wenn ich da was dagegen gesagt hätte, hättest du mir die Rep.-Rechnung postwendend geschickt! :q
> 
> Also nimm es gelassen, wenn da ein anderer Boardie das AB nützt, um seine Stinkelaune loszuwerden. Du hattest auch eine Entschädigung erhalten und doch hattest du die Unannehmlichkeiten und einen faden Geschmack im Hinterstübchen. Lass uns deshalb hier nicht streiten, OK?


 
Touché würde ich sagen :q 

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

bin ich froh, dass ich in diesem gewerbe nichts mehr zu schaffen hab, das wird mir hier mal wieder klar.:vik:


----------



## fjord-dusty (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> Vöglers hat die Möglichkeit, sich hier im Board zu dieser Sache zu äußern und hat dies auch zwei Mal getan, allerdings nicht wirklich überzeugend.


Ich denke mal, dass beim Veranstalter gerade andere Dinge weit höhere Priorität haben als geschliffene Postings fürs AB zu verfassen. Oder sollen sie lieber in Island anrufen: "Sorry Jungs, das mit den Booten wird nix, wir müssen erst mal einen überzeugenden Text fürs AB schreiben..."  

Nehmt's mir nicht übel, aber auch wenn es schmerzt: es gibt wichtigeres als Anglerforen. Auch und gerade in einem solchen Fall. Gebt allen Beteiligten die Zeit, die Dinge zu klären und dann kann man weitersehen.


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



fjord-dusty schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass beim Veranstalter gerade andere Dinge weit höhere Priorität haben als geschliffene Postings fürs AB zu verfassen. Oder sollen sie lieber in Island anrufen: "Sorry Jungs, das mit den Booten wird nix, wir müssen erst mal einen überzeugenden Text fürs AB schreiben..."
> 
> Nehmt's mir nicht übel, aber auch wenn es schmerzt: es gibt wichtigeres als Anglerforen. Auch und gerade in einem solchen Fall. Gebt allen Beteiligten die Zeit, die Dinge zu klären und dann kann man weitersehen.




|good: |good: 
Schlaft erst mal drüber und überlegt morgen, was ihr alles spontan in eure Postings reingepackt habt! Gute Nacht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> Auch und gerade in einem solchen Fall. Gebt allen Beteiligten die Zeit, die Dinge zu klären und dann kann man weitersehen


.
Sach ich doch die ganze Zeit!

Hier hatten sowohl die Angler wie auch der Veranstalter die Möglichkeit sich zu äußern.

Und jetzt warten wir mal in Ruhe ab, was rauskommt und wie sich die Parteien einigen. 

*Und ich wünsche BEIDEN PARTEIEN, dass am Ende BEIDE PARTEIEN zufrieden sind!!*

Danach könnt Ihr Euch dann wieder kloppen......


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

PS:


> es gibt wichtigeres als Anglerforen.


Echt??
Was denn??
:vik: :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## andre23 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

...es geht doch nicht darum wie man sich einigt....sondern darum was passiert ist...und ich möchte mich auf meinen anbieter mehr als 100% verlassen wollen....zumal es nicht gerade wenig geld ist , welches investiert wird ....ich denke es ist extrem wichtig auf mißstände hinzuweisen!!!....wir hatten mal ein ähnliches problem (ohne namen zu nennen)...wir hatten einen gehbehinderten freund mit in norwegen...der anbieter "1000% rollifreundlich" auf nachfrage...und was war nix...steiler anstieg zur hütte und eine riesige treppe zum bootssteg...wir verweigerten den bezug der hütte...nach vielen telefonaten mit dem veranstalter in deutschland (kosten 76€ handyrechnung für mich)...bekamen wir eine hütte 250 km weiter....sie war auch 425€ billiger....uns wurde zugesagt kulant zu sein...zurück in deutschland, nix mit kulanz....im katalog stand "hüglige umgebung"...keine chance nur einen euro zurück zu bekommen!!!...nie wieder und daher vorgewarnt...seit dem bin ich sehr, sehr kritisch gegenüber solchen reiseanbietern...und organisiere nur noch privat....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Ich habe zwar versucht alles zu lesen, nur irgendwann werden die Augen einfach müde....


Hat hier eigentlich schonmal jemand erwähnt, das Island nicht in der Türkei liegt (wo Pauschalreisen seit 20 Jahren Standard sind und trotzdem noch allzuoft in die Hose gehen)? |rolleyes 

So ist das nunmal, wenn man NEUES ausprobiert - wer sich freiwillig als Versuchskaninchen meldet (also zu den ersten überhaupt gehört), darf eben das erleben, was später verbessert wird. Ist immer und überall so...
Dafür gibt´s dann ne kulante Abwicklung und gut ist. #c


----------



## hd-treiber (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Fakt ist doch, dass ein Urlaub erstmal versaut losgeht.
Damit sollten diejenigen dann wohl auch das "Recht" erlangt haben, ihre Geschichte im AB zu verfassen. Dafür sollte das AB wohl dasein, für positive Berichte, wie auch fürnegative, unabhängig davon, ob ein Veranstalter damit vors "Kanonenrohr" gesetzt wird. 

*Entscheidend* ist nur, trotz aller Emotionen, bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben. 

*Fair* wäre es, im Nachhinein die Abwicklung der evtl. gegebenen Kulanz, bzw. den Abschluß des Verfahrens hier in gleicher Weise zu verfassen.

*Daneben *sind hier sicher Mutmaßungen und emotionale "Ergüsse" einiger (pro und contra der Geschädigten), genau wie immer wieder auftretende Verallegmeinerungen über "Schlaumeier" oder den eigentlich gelegentlich "völlig danebenen deutschen Angler".


----------



## snofla (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



hd-treiber schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, dass ein Urlaub erstmal versaut losgeht.
> Damit sollten diejenigen dann wohl auch das "Recht" erlangt haben, ihre Geschichte im AB zu verfassen. Dafür sollte das AB wohl dasein, für positive Berichte, wie auch fürnegative, unabhängig davon, ob ein Veranstalter damit vors "Kanonenrohr" gesetzt wird.
> 
> *Entscheidend* ist nur, trotz aller Emotionen, bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben.
> ...





#6  |good: 


Lasst uns doch lieber abwarten was passiert,ich denke das Angelreisen Hamburg sich mit Sicherheit noch mal dazu äussert die Größe werden Sie haben.

die ganzen anderen sticheleien zwischen einzelnen boardies hier haben hier nix zu suchen,sie machen den tröööt kaputt


----------



## HD4ever (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Thilo Weiss schrieb:


> Unseren Gästen, die monentan ohne Boot auf Island verweilen, verspreche ich hiermit eine sehr kulante Erstattung der entstandenen Mängel und Unannehmlichkeiten!



der Jahresurlaubs-Angeltrip auf den die sich bestimmt lange gefreut haben ist damit aber dennoch hin denke ich ....


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Liebe Leute,
ich habe diesen Thread auf einmal gelesen, da er wirklich interessant ist. Ich kann die Betroffenen verstehen, dass sie vehement und öffentlich Druck gemacht haben. Was sonst kann ein Kunde heute in der Servicewüste Deutschland tun?

Weiterhin sehr interessant, das man offenbar tausende Seiten von Lobeshymmnen über sich ergehen lassen soll - die begründete Kritik aber sofort als Überreaktion verstanden wird. Die geschlossene Front irgendwie verbandelter Member untertützt sofort die Verursacher. Und das ist hier doch wohl der Reiseveranstalter.

Ich warte jetzt ganz gespannt auf die "kulante" Regelung. Kann nur bedeuten, dass die Ausfalltage nicht nur nichts kosten, sondern als verlorene Arbeits(Urlaubs-)tage bezahlt werden. Dort wäre meine Vergleichsbasis vor Gericht.

Schaun wir mal...


----------



## carp2000 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



fjord-dusty schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass beim Veranstalter gerade andere Dinge weit höhere Priorität haben als geschliffene Postings fürs AB zu verfassen. Oder sollen sie lieber in Island anrufen: "Sorry Jungs, das mit den Booten wird nix, wir müssen erst mal einen überzeugenden Text fürs AB schreiben..."
> 
> Nehmt's mir nicht übel, aber auch wenn es schmerzt: es gibt wichtigeres als Anglerforen. Auch und gerade in einem solchen Fall. Gebt allen Beteiligten die Zeit, die Dinge zu klären und dann kann man weitersehen.



Na ja, das kann man sehen, wie man will. Wenn man keine "geschliffenen" Postings formuliert, siehst Du ja, was dabei raus kommt = Viele (potenzielle) Kunden, die aufgrund der Vorgänge etwas irritiert sind.

Wenn man als Anbieter sagt, es ist mir egal, welches Echo so eine Sache im größten Anglerforum hervorruft, dann kann es einem tatsächlich gleichgültig sein. Halte ich persönlich aber nicht für sehr sinnvoll. 

Es ist nun mal so, dass das Internet ein sehr wirkungsvolles Medium geworden ist, gerade auch in Bezug auf Meinungsbildung. Daher sollte ich als Anbieter, der in die Kritik geraten ist, hier sehr vorsichtig und vor allem überlegt agieren. Und dies ist m.E. in diesem Fall nicht geschehen. Nicht die Formulierungen sind es, sondern der Inhalt, der nicht überzeugt hat.

Da kannst Du jetzt sagen: Man soll so nicht denken, das ist gegenüber Vögler nicht fair. Theoretisch magst Du damit auch Recht haben, praktisch läuft die Sache aber, wie Du siehst, völlig anders ab. Und dem sollte sich Vögler als professioneller Anbieter bewusst sein und entsprechend reagieren, nämlich mit wohlüberlegten Postings!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> die begründete Kritik aber sofort als Überreaktion verstanden wird.


Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung:
Posting von den Islandanglern = begründet (wenngleich auch in der Wortwahl nicht umsonst von mir editiert) und nicht zu beanstanden. Dafür (unter anderem) ist das Anglerboard auch da. 

Alle weiteren Postings sind von "nichtbetroffenen" die sich auf Grund des Eingangspostings sowie der Antworten von Angelreisen.de darauf ihren *persönlichen* Reim machen (ohne komplette Kenntnis der genauen Faktenlage, *nur! *auf Grund der hier veröffentlichten Postings!!).

Ob man bei diesen Postings auf Grund der nicht vorhandenen Kenntnis der Situation vor Ort (wie sehen die "Ersatzhäuser" überhaupt aus, was unternahm/unternimmt der Anbieter zur Abhilfe, wie sieht die Kulanz aus, etc., etc.)  dann wirklich von "begründeter Kritik" sprechen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Deswegen schreibe ich ja immer wieder:
Jetzt wartet doch erst mal ab, wie sich das alles klärt (oder eben auch nicht, kann ja auch sein), und das wird man eben* erst nach Abschluss der Reise und entsprechenden Berichten beider Seiten beurteilen können*.

Interessant sind für mich auch immer wieder die Vorwürfe nach dem Motto "es darf aber nie ein Fehler passieren".........

Vielleicht weil mir selber schon genügend Fehler passiert sind, vielleicht weil ich auch mal in der Bibel was vom Splitter im Auge des anderen und dem Balken im eigenen gelesen habe, vielleicht weil einfach niemand perfekt sein kann:
Ich meine, Fehler können passieren - Jedem (vielleicht täusche ich mich da auch und wir haben hier doch die 100% - Leute unter uns)!!

Die Frage ist in meinen Augen nicht, ob Fehler passieren oder nicht, sondern wie die Beteiligten danach damit umgehen und ob sie eine für beide Seiten zufriedenstellende Lösung finden können.

Denn in meinen Augen zeigt sich die wahre Größe im Umgang mit Fehlern, nicht daran, dass eh niemand 100% perfekt sein kann.

*Und das werden wir eben alle erst nach Abschluss dieser Geschichte sehen können. *
Und ja, solange sind für mich viele der Postings (sowohl die, die mit den Anglern wie auch die, welche mit dem Anbieter "sympathisieren") mit Sicherheit als unbegründet zu bezeichnen.

Geduld sollte eigentlich auch eine anglerische Tugend sein..............


----------



## Big Man (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> Posting von den Islandanglern = begründet (wenngleich auch in der Wortwahl nicht umsonst von mir editiert) und nicht zu beanstanden. Dafür (unter anderem) ist das Anglerboard auch da.
> 
> Alle weiteren Postings sind von "nichtbetroffenen" die sich auf Grund des Eingangspostings sowie der Antworten von Angelreisen.de darauf ihren *persönlichen* Reim machen (ohne komplette Kenntnis der genauen Faktenlage, *nur! *auf Grund der hier veröffentlichten Postings!!).
> ...


 
|good: |good: |good: 

Ich habe alles gelesen und will auch mal mitsenfen.

1. Bin ich froh dass das Board für sowas da ist.
2. Ich finde es schade das sich immer wieder Leute so anmachen müssen.
3. Ich finde es Top das es solche Leute wie Thomas gibt die hier wieder Ruhe reinbringen.
4. Ich lasse mich mal überaschen wie die Geschichte endet.
5. Ich wünsche den Leuten vor Ort, dass Sie trotz des schlechten Starts noch eine schönen Resturlaub haben, wirklich.#6 

Zu guter letzt wünsche ich mir für meinen ersten Norgeurlaub nicht so ein Pech.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Zitat Thomas:
Die Frage ist in meinen Augen nicht, ob Fehler passieren oder nicht, sondern wie die Beteiligten danach damit umgehen und ob sie eine für beide Seiten zufriedenstellende Lösung finden können.

Das genau ist der Punkt!
Das genau bleibt nun abzuwarten. Die Klasse des Anbieters wird sich genau hier definieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@ dolfin:
Sach ich doch)

Dazu die neuesten Infos nach einem Telefonat gerade mit Thilo Weiss:
Er wird die Jungs wohl am Montag vor Ort treffen.

Er hat mir zugesagt, dass ich *nach* Abschluss der gesamten Geschichte (egal wies ausgeht) eine Stellungnahme von ihm bekomme.

Ich werde auch nordland-franky als Threadersteller anschreiben und darum bitten, *nach *Abschluss der Angelegenheit für uns eine Stellungnahme zu schreiben.

Diese beiden Stellungnahmen werde ich dann sowohl im Magazin wie auch hier im Forum veröffentlichen - ohne jede Änderung, so wie ich sie bekommen habe.

Dann, *und erst dann*, kann man in meinen Augen eine fundierte Diskussion führen.


----------



## fjordbutt (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

das ist ja alles richtig was du hier geschrieben hast thomas, kein zweifel

aber mir und auch die anderen ersten poster hierzu, meinten eigentlich das es ein unding ist, eine truppe dorthin zu schicken, mit dem wissen das nichts zur verfügung steht. auf antworten des örtlichen besitzers "es wird schon rechtzeitig fertig" würde ich mich als reiseveranstalter nicht verlassen - tut mir leid das gehört einfach, wie schon geschrieben, zu den hausaufgaben - meine meinung! 

(@foolish 
im nachhinein die anglertruppe als freiwillige versuchskaninchen darzustellen, oh gott, das solltest du mal den ulaubern vor ort ins gesicht sagen!! - kein kommentar (wo ist der kopfschüttelsmilie?))



zumal wir letztest jahr auch ein erlebnis hatten von dem ich geprägt wurde. *ich* musste beim reiseveranstalter anrufen, obwohl sie von bauarbeiten wussten - sowas darf heutzutage einfach nicht passieren! sicherlich wurde bei uns zumindest, eine ausweichmöglichkeit gefunden, aber wenn ich nicht angerufen hätte, wären wir auf eine baustelle gefahren.punkt!

hier gehts ja inzwischen nur noch darum den entstanden schaden, ja ich drück das so aus!, wieder gut zu machen und um nichts mehr. genau deshalb und da gebe ich dir wieder recht - abwarten bis beide parteien reagieren und vor allem agieren können#h 

ich wünsche allen und vor allem den islandurlaubern ein schönes, enspanntes wochenende!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

*Hier* noch was zum Thema "(aus)Nutzen eines Forums".

Um eines klar zu sagen:
*DAMIT SPRECHE ICH NIEMANDEN, GAR KEINEN, NICHT EINEN EINZELNEN PERSÖNLICH AN, DER SICH HIER IN DIESEM THREAD ZU WORT GEMELDET HAT. *​
Aber alle können sich das durchlesen und zu Herzen nehmen, grundsätzlich und für die Zukunft......


----------



## HeinzJuergen (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Ich bin auch der Meinung von Fjordbutt.
Ein Reiseveranstalter muß immer in der Lage leben, d.h.
er muß wissen, was vor Ort abgeht.
Dafür gibt man ihm das Vertrauen und dafür wird er bezahlt.
Egal wie die Firma heißt!
Gruß
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Quappenqualle (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Alles was ich geschrieben habe ist meine unmaßgebliche, subjektive , eigene Meinung als unbeteiligter, nichts wissender kleiner deutscher Schlaumeier. Es tut mir aber gerade deshalb gar nicht leid, da ich gerade diesen Austausch für unabdingbar halte. So lange, wie solche verbalen Scharmützel hier stattfinden, wird sich die Branche beim nächsten "Fall X" zweimal überlegen, was sie tut.

Und zu dem Fakten, Fakten, Fakten-Thema: Herr Weiß hat sicher z.Zt, anderes zu tun, als in 1000 Telefonaten den AB-Membern das Problem persönlich auseinanderzusetzen, Karsten. Wenn ich hier im AB eine Story lese, gebe ich zu dieser mein persönliches Statement ab, nichts mehr aber auch nichts weniger. Vielleicht nimmt's AR HH auch als Chance, publicity haben sie ja jetzt...
Und wenn wieder eines der schönen Fotos von Ennis Monsterfischen im AB erscheint fahr ich ja auch nicht gleich hin und laß mir den Kopf zeigen. Ich bin halt auf die Info's  hier angewiesen...

Im übrigen find ich die Diskussion hier im tread nicht polemisch, ganz im Gegenteil, so muß das sein, Austausch von subjektiven Meinungen auf (gefühlt) hohem rethorischen Niveau.


----------



## makrele (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

|wavey: 
habe mir jetzt gerade den Thread im Ganzen durchgelesen..

Spontan fällt mir dazu Folgendes ein:

Fehler können passieren, das ist richtig. Es können Bootsmotoren
ausfallen, Häuser abbrennen, Unwetter stattfinden.
Vielleicht der Himmel einstürzen.
Aber dass ein Reiseveranstalter Tage und Stunden vor dem
Reiseantritt seiner Kunden nicht weiß, ob diese Kunden am
Urlaubsort Boote und Wohnungen vorfinden, das ist ein
Witz. Nur kann ich darüber nicht lachen. Das geht gar nicht.
Jeder Versuch, das zu rechtfertigen oder dafür eine Erklärung zu
finden geht ins Leere.
Schadensersatz und Kulanz können da nur lächerliche, allerdings
notwendige Schadensbegrenzung sein.

In diesem Sinne
makrele


----------



## anmati (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hallo makrele ,
|good: |good: |good: |good: |good: 
gruß anmati ..................der ganz genauso denkt#6


----------



## Enrick (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Nabend Zusammen !


makrele schrieb:


> |wavey:
> habe mir jetzt gerade den Thread im Ganzen durchgelesen..
> 
> Spontan fällt mir dazu Folgendes ein:
> ...



In der Tat, dem Posting kann ich nur zustimmen.

Auch wenn der Veranstalter noch so bekannt und renommiert sein mag, entbindet ihn dieser Status quo kaum von seiner Sorgfaltspflicht.

Oder um es mal für meinen Beruf auszudrücken :

Wenn ich für ein Pferd aus medizinischen Gründen einen orthopädischen Hufschnitt oder Beschlag in Auftrag gebe, kann ich mich für den Fall, dass dabei etwas schief läuft, natürlich darauf berufen, dass ich dem ausführenden Huforthopäden eine entsprechende Anweisung erteilt habe, welche augenscheinlich nicht korrekt ausgeführt wurde - dumm gelaufen für das Pferd und seinen Besitzer, aber nicht mein Verschulden ... so what ?

Das würde mir aber niemals passieren, weil ich mich einfach moralisch dazu verpflichtet fühle, entsprechende Arbeiten so zu überwachen, dass diese auch tatsächlich meiner Anweisung und meinem persönlichen Erwarten entsprechen.

Sowas ist für mich nicht "Serviceleistung" sondern eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Und ebenso kann ich diese Selbstverständlichkeit auch von einem Reiseveranstalter erwarten; man verlässt sich nicht auf irgendwelche Zusagen Dritter, sondern ist selbst vor Ort oder sorgt für vertrauenswürdige und qualifizierte Überwachung.

Und vor allem zieht man entweder die Notbremse wenn abzusehen ist, dass Termine nicht eingehalten werden oder informiert rechtzeitig die betroffenen Personen.

Alles andere würde ich zumindest als grob fahrlässig bezeichnen.

Gruß

Mat


----------



## Buko (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Wer die letzjährigen Artikel über Island und Vöglers richtig gelesen hat wird sich nicht besonders über diese Probleme wundern. Warum sollte es besser klappen als im letzten Jahr, wenn  auch noch  Häuser, Boote und der "Vorort" Veranstalter wechselt.


----------



## Dart (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



HeinzJuergen schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung von Fjordbutt.
> Ein Reiseveranstalter muß immer in der Lage leben, d.h.
> er muß wissen, was vor Ort abgeht.
> Dafür gibt man ihm das Vertrauen und dafür wird er bezahlt.
> ...


Falsch, der Reiseanbieter ist in den meisten Fällen nur ein Sale-Agent der bei Problemen erstmal den Kopf hinhalten muss.....je weiter das Reiseziel entfernt ist um so mehr muss er sich auf seine Partner vor Ort verlassen können, um vernünftigen Ablauf zu gewährleisten 
Wenn der Anbieter in Deuschland alle Destinations vor Ort |wavey: ständig selbst überprüfen müsste, würden die Verkaufspreise explodieren.
Für die Angler in Island ist es wirklich sehr arg gelaufen, die haben mein volles Mitleid....den Rest kann man doch jetzt abwarten...Vögler's Angelreisen hat doch einen sehr guten Namen, die werden sicherlich den richtigen Weg (wie jeder seriöse Anbieter) finden, um den Frust der Gäste, dementsprechend aufzufangen und zu entschädigen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Dart schrieb:


> Falsch, der Reiseanbieter ist in den meisten Fällen nur ein Sale-Agent der bei Problemen erstmal den Kopf hinhalten muss.....je weiter das Reiseziel entfernt ist um so mehr muss er sich auf seine Partner vor Ort verlassen können, um vernünftigen Ablauf zu gewährleisten
> Wenn der Anbieter in Deuschland alle Destinations vor Ort |wavey: ständig selbst überprüfen müsste, würden die Verkaufspreise explodieren.
> Für die Angler in Island ist es wirklich sehr arg gelaufen, die haben mein volles Mitleid....den Rest kann man doch jetzt abwarten...Vögler's Angelreisen hat doch einen sehr guten Namen, die werden sicherlich den richtigen Weg (wie jeder seriöse Anbieter) finden, um den Frust der Gäste, dementsprechend aufzufangen und zu entschädigen.
> Gruss Reiner


 
|good: und damit sollte man es jetzt auch belassen.            Gruß#hRené


----------



## Nauke (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> |good: und damit sollte man es jetzt auch belassen.            Gruß#hRené



Und damit iss nix zu belassen.

Wen dem so ist, wo für bekommt der dt. Reiseanbieter ca. 30-40%.

Für Katalog drucken, verteilen und warten was passiert?

Nee, so wie der Elchtest bei der A-Klasse für Daimler ein Desaster war, ist dies
hier für Vöglers ein Armutszeugnis. 

Jetzt liegts an Vöglers ihren Ruf wieder herzustellen, jedenfalls hier im AB.

Draußen weiß wohl keine Sau was davon. 

Gruß Nauke


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Nauke schrieb:


> Und damit iss nix zu belassen.
> 
> Wen dem so ist, wo für bekommt der dt. Reiseanbieter ca. 30-40%.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Nauke,Du kannst mir glauben wäre mir das passiert hätte ich genauso wie die Leute in Island reagiert.Ich kann mir die Gefühle vorstellen wenn man alles plant,heiss auf den Urlaub ist und dann sowas erlebt.Da sitzen wir doch alle im selben Boot.Aber:und jetzt kommts,wenn man sich die Mühe gemacht hat alle Postings durchzulesen(das denke ich bei Dir,meine ich auch so)dann muß man doch sagen das zu diesem Thema alles bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gesagt ist.Denn erst wenn diese Sache ihren Abschluss gefunden hat,kann man ein abschließendes Urteil fällen.Nochmal mir tun die Jungs leid,aber alles Mitleid kann diesen geplanten Urlaub nicht mehr retten,sondern nur die vom Veranstalter geplante Lösung der Vorkommnisse.Wenn diese,in welcher Form auch immer erledigt sind können wir weiter diskutieren.Bis dahin sollte man die Füße stillhalten und die Statements beider Seiten abwarten.Gruß#hRené


----------



## Nauke (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@Norge Fan,

mir ist es eigendlich egal wie die aktuelle Storie hier aus geht. Auch wie die
kulante Entschädigung aus fällt.

Ich möchte so etwas nie am eigenem Leibe erleben wollen und schon gar nicht
wenn ich mein Vertrauen einem renomierten Reiseveranstalter schenke und 
dafür entsprechendes Endgeld bezahle.

Mich ärgert hier nur die Sorglosikkeit der Anbieters. 

Das zum Fakt hier, zu Art des Umgangs mit dem hier geposteten hab ich mich bereits im
passenden Thraed zu Wort gemeldet.#h


----------



## fjord-dusty (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Nauke schrieb:


> Wen dem so ist, wo für bekommt der dt. Reiseanbieter ca. 30-40%.














Wo hast Du denn diese Zahlen her, Hartmut? Mag ja sein, dass manche Reiseanbieter das gerne hätten, aber unsereins muss auch noch von irgendwas leben...


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@Nauke                                                             
Keiner möchte sowas erleben,aber es ist nun mal passiert.Und weil es nun mal so gekommen ist muss man halt den Ausgang der ganzen Sache abwarten.Nur um Dir mal meine persönliche Meinung der Dinge darzulegen:ich habe mich gleich mit meinem besten Kumpel(Norgeangler)über das Ganze unterhalten.Der Themenstarter hat nach 2 Tagen seinem Ärger Luft gemacht,bei mir hätte das nicht so lange gedauert.Dafür ist meine kostbare Freizeit und das ganze vorbereiten usw.einfach zu wertvoll.Aber nochmal,das Ganze pro und contra ist hinlänglich diskutiert worden und zudem auch manchmal etwas unter der Gürtellinie.Nur deshalb mein Satz:und damit sollte auch gut sein. 
Gruß#hRené


----------



## Nauke (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



fjord-dusty schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn diese Zahlen her, Hartmut? Mag ja sein, dass manche Reiseanbieter das gerne hätten, aber unsereins muss auch noch von irgendwas leben...



Hallo Birgit,


von Norwegern welche in D  und auch mit Novasol oder Dansommer Verträge
hatten/haben.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Nauke (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> @Nauke
> Keiner möchte sowas erleben,aber es ist nun mal passiert.Und weil es nun mal so gekommen ist muss man halt den Ausgang der ganzen Sache abwarten.Nur um Dir mal meine persönliche Meinung der Dinge darzulegen:ich habe mich gleich mit meinem besten Kumpel(Norgeangler)über das Ganze unterhalten.Der Themenstarter hat nach 2 Tagen seinem Ärger Luft gemacht,bei mir hätte das nicht so lange gedauert.Dafür ist meine kostbare Freizeit und das ganze vorbereiten usw.einfach zu wertvoll.Aber nochmal,das Ganze pro und contra ist hinlänglich diskutiert worden und zudem auch manchmal etwas unter der Gürtellinie.*Nur deshalb mein Satz:und damit sollte auch gut sein. *
> Gruß#hRené



Hast ja eigendlich auch recht#h


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Siehste,wir können diskutieren und haben uns trotzdem alle ganz dolle lieb:m.Gruß#hRené


----------



## Nauke (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Siehste,wir können diskutieren und haben uns trotzdem alle ganz dolle lieb:m.Gruß#hRené



Jepp, und vielleicht sehen wir uns mal#h


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Sind bestimmt im Febr.beim Norgetreffen 1,2,3,4mal aneinander vorbeigelaufen|supergri.Klappt schon mal.Gruß#hRené


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

...und im August geht mein Flieger nach Island... mit Vöglers! Trotz Reise-Rücktrittsversicherung werd ich daran NICHTS ändern !!! 
Dass ein Wechsel des Partners vor Ort nicht unproblematisch ist, sollte jedem klar sein. Die bisher vor Ort aufgetretenen Probleme waren wohl auch Grund für diesen sicher nicht unüberlegten Schritt.
Ich gehe gavon aus, dass die Jungs von Hamburg-Angelreisen (Vöglers) alles schnellstmöglich geregelt haben, denn das sind ja alte Profis.
Weiter freue ich mich auf meinen Angelurlaub in diesem traumhaften Land.#h


----------



## LarsDA (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Also, hier kocht ja die Wurst!
Auch ich könnte von besagtem Reiseveranstalter das Eine oder Andere berichten, aber ich möchte mich nicht unnötig weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.
Nur passt diese ganze Angelegenheit in mein bestehendes Meinungsbild über dieses Unternehmen.
Für so etwas GIBT es keine Entschuldigung und gerade WENN man Reisen nach Skandinavien anbietet, sollte man als Veranstalter die dortigen Gepflogenheiten kennen.
Das hier war eindeutig Pfusch am Bau, für den es bei einem solch renomierten Unternehmen KEINERLEI Entschuldigung gibt.
Weitergehende Äusserungen liegen mir buchstäblich auf der Zunge, aber würden wohl der Zensur anheim fallen.

|uhoh: #d


----------



## Rheini (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> habe mir jetzt gerade den Thread im Ganzen durchgelesen..
> 
> Spontan fällt mir dazu Folgendes ein:
> 
> ...



Dem ist eigentlich  nichts mehr hinzuzufügen
|good: |good: 

Eine Rechtfertigung wegen "neue Reviere", "Mentalität der Menschen (8 Stunden Tag ohne Überstunden#q )" , "Entfenung" etc. sind absolut fehl am Platz. Hier geht es nur noch um Schadensbegrenzug!|znaika: 

Jeder hat seinen Job so zu machen, wie man es von ihm erwartet. Und wenn er dies nicht leistet muß er Kritik eingestehen und aus seinen Fehlern lernen.#x 

_Als Projekleiter im Baugewerbe kann ich mir auch keine zeitlichen Verzüge leisten, nur weil nicht alles so läuft wie angedacht. Und wenn kostet es jeden Tag viel Geld und Ärger._

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> Und wenn kostet es jeden Tag viel Geld und Ärger


Und??
Genauso isses hier doch auch ))


----------



## nordland-franky (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

wow leute jetzt bin ich baff...so viele Reaktionen hätte ich nicht erwartet!!!

Ich bin soeben aus Island zurück und da ich seit 04:00 Uhr unterwegs bin werde ich mich auch ganz kurz fassen und die nächsten Tag mich nochmal konkreter äussern.

Fakt ist allerdings dass ich niemanden zu Nahe treten wollte und auch kein Unternehmen schlechtmachen will. 
Sorry Jungs...aber dafür habt ihr schon selbst gesorgt! Wenn ich eine Stange Geld für so eine Reise hinblätter erwarte ich was dafür (und zwar genau das was ich gebucht und bezhalt habe)

1. Haus: Sorry...die Bude in Flatery ist nicht zumutbar! Wir sind hart im nehmen aber in der Bude fühlt sich kein zivilisierter Mensch wohl!!! Und die Häuser in Flatery werden auch die nächsten Wochen nicht fertig sein!
2. Boot: das wahr der Hauptgrund das wir (wieder) Island und nicht Norge gebucht haben. Aber eben dieses Schmuckstück (aus was für Gründen auch immer) gar nicht da ist und wir 2 Tage in der o.g. Bruchbude sitzen dann kann wohl jeder Angler verstehen dass wir sauer waren und dann schon mal ein Ausdruck editiert werden muss.
Hey...da kann ich doch keine Angler hochschicken!!!

Leider sind noch einige (!!!) andere Dinge vorgefallen auf die ich wie gesagt später noch ganuer eingehen möchte.

Fakt ist aber auch dass Vöglers Flagge gezeigt hat und sofort Ihren Herrn Weiß hochgeschickt hat. Thilo dafür zolle ich 
Respekt! Das war sicher nicht angenehm, hat aber die Wogen sicher deutlich geglättet. Und das liegt nicht daran das sich Angelreisen, wie in einigen Beiträgen gefordert, kulant gezeigt hat (das haben sie zwar sehrwohl!) sondern das wir endlich mal das Gefühl hatten nicht absichtlich verschaukelt zu werden. Man merkt das da ein Angler gegenübersitz der auch Verständnis für die Situation vor Ort hat. Dafür Danke. 

Allerdings kann ich nochmal deutlich sagen dass wir trotz des Entgegenkommen seitens Vöglers diese Reise nicht gebucht hätten wenn wir vorher darüber informiert geworden wären!
UND DASS WAR DER HAUPTGRUND FÜR MEINEN BEITRAG: Denn wenn es einer anderen Gruppe geholfen hat oder hätte diese Stress zu vermeiden...dann ist das genauso wichtig wie wenn jemand gps-koordinaten für ein Fanggebiet oder einen schönen Reisebericht reinstellt.
Dass ist doch der Sinn vom Board: Von Angler für Angler
Und wer weiss ob diese tolle Resonanz von Euch Angelreisen nicht zusätzlich motiviert hat jemanden an die Front zu schicken?

So Leute...war doch mehr als gedacht war. Den Rest dann demnächst an gleicher Stelle.
LG Franky


----------



## nordland-franky (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> @Nauke
> Der Themenstarter hat nach 2 Tagen seinem Ärger Luft gemacht,bei mir hätte das nicht so lange gedauert.Dafür ist meine kostbare Freizeit und das ganze vorbereiten usw.einfach zu wertvoll.Aber nochmal,das Ganze pro und contra ist hinlänglich diskutiert worden und zudem auch manchmal etwas unter der Gürtellinie.
> Gruß#hRené


 
so so...bei dir hätte das nicht so lange gedauert. dann hättest du wohl in deinem schönen Häuschen in Flatery, wo du als einziger Tourist ohne Auto und ohne Internet wohnst, deine hübschen Laufschuhe angezogen und wärst die ca. 25 km (davon 14 in einem unbeleuchtetet einspurigen "Tunnel") nach Suderey gelaufen und hättest schön Terrror gemacht. von wegen deiner Kostbarer Zeit und so. wir sind ja alle arbeitslos und haben daheim nix zu tun. oder wärst du gleich mit dem Bus zurück nach Reykjavik und nach Hause gefahren?...sind nur 10 Stunden, hab ich letztes Jahr schon erfahren.
Denke du und dein Kumpel hättet die Sache sicher suveräner gelöst...
ach ja...an heimfliegen, Betreuer vor Ort anrufen, Angelreisen anrufen usw. haben wir doch tatsächslich auch gedacht


----------



## nordman (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@nordland-franky: ich wollte einfach nur sagen, dass ich es von dir klasse finde, dass du nach all diesen negativen erlebnissen die ganze geschichte immer noch so differenziert betrachtest!#6#6#6

davon kønnen sich *einige* hier ein paar scheiben abschneiden!|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> davon kønnen sich einige hier ein paar scheiben abschneiden


So isses!!


----------



## snofla (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@Franky

danke für die info


----------



## scholle01 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Danke für dein Statement!!#6


----------



## mot67 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

ich würd mal ganz einfach sagen:
dumm gelaufen.

sowohl für die kunden als auch für den veranstalter. 
ein einfaches informieren der kunden hätte den grössten ärger verhindern können, dies wurde versäumt, so liegt hier ganz klar ein (bewusstes) in kauf nehmen einer solchen reaktion auch auf so einer grossen plattform wie dem ab vor, selbst schuld.

dass hier einige leute dies einfach schönreden wollen oder sogar die kritik überhaupt verurteilen verstehe ich nicht. der fehler wurde gemacht und muss nun ausgebadet werden. dem kunden auf island hilft das allerdings nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## andre23 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

.....mein reden....da wird von einigen leuten (warum auch immer) die wohl berechtigte kritik in frage gestellt.....finde es super das du es konstruktiv betrachtest hast....einige (wenige) andere hætten wohl anders reagiert....kompliment!!!!!!!....hoffe das die andere seite sich auch hier verewigen wird.....DANKE....

....å....nicht "bøsse" nehmen ich weiss wie es geht!!!!|supergri.....:m


mvh andré


----------



## nordman (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

ich glaube, hier haben einige gar nicht verstanden, um was es ueberhaupt ging. nicht die kritik wurde in frage gestellt, sondern die art und weise der kritik, die bøswilligkeit und vorsatz von seiten des veranstalters unterstellte. 
diese form von kritik, ohne jegliche hintergrundinformation platt und undifferenziert von aussenstehenden hier eingeworfen, hat nordland-franky selbst richtiggestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> nicht die kritik wurde in frage gestellt, sondern die art und weise der kritik, die bøswilligkeit und vorsatz von seiten des veranstalters unterstellte


Eben!!


----------



## andre23 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

....dann aber von mehr als beiden seiten bitte....


----------



## andre23 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

....und es ist vorsatz....wenn ich als veranstalter dem kunden die mængel verschweige(obwohl der veranstalter sie kannte) !!!!....da gibt es keine ausreden!!!!....es ist sicher dumm gelaufen...aber der veranstalter hat es sich selber anzukreiden...auch wenn er sonst 100% gute arbeit macht...da kønnt ihr das negative noch so schøn reden....das wird nicht funktionieren....ich hætte euch gerne gesehen dort oben ohne allles....ich glaube ihr hættet ein riesen fass aufgemacht....sympathie hin oder her.....

mvh andré


----------



## nordman (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

geht die krakehlerei schon wieder los....


----------



## RäucherReiner (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

.....und die Schönfärberei geht auch lustig weiter.
So soll´s doch sein ein ein Forum für Angler. Deshalb ist in diesem Thread doch so viel los. Eine simple Frage nach ´ner 
Hakengrösse bringt doch nur 2-3 Beiträge


----------



## Dart (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



nordland-franky schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch dass Vöglers Flagge gezeigt hat und sofort Ihren Herrn Weiß hochgeschickt hat. Thilo dafür zolle ich
> Respekt! Das war sicher nicht angenehm, hat aber die Wogen sicher deutlich geglättet. Und das liegt nicht daran das sich Angelreisen, wie in einigen Beiträgen gefordert, kulant gezeigt hat (das haben sie zwar sehrwohl!) *sondern das wir endlich mal das Gefühl hatten nicht absichtlich verschaukelt zu werden*. Man merkt das da ein Angler gegenübersitz der auch Verständnis für die Situation vor Ort hat. Dafür Danke.


Der Betroffene hat sich doch eindeutig und fair geäussert, was soll das weitere Nachtreten bewirken?
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Da  sich die Parteien zu einigen scheinen, lassen wir die andern halt weiter krakeelen, wenns Spass macht )


----------



## RäucherReiner (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Warum wird hier Kritik als Krakelerei dargestellt?????????????


----------



## nordman (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



RäucherReiner schrieb:


> Warum wird hier Kritik als Krakelerei dargestellt?????????????



siehe posting 151


----------



## RäucherReiner (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



nordman schrieb:


> siehe posting 151



Hab dein Posting 155 als Antwort auf Posting 154 verstanden, nicht als Ergänzung zu Posting 151 ?!?!?


----------



## nordman (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hattest du auch richtig verstanden. fuer mich ist das thema durch. 

so, ich muss jetzt zum festumzug. hier ist næmlich kein herrentag, in norwegen hat der 17. mai eine andere bedeutung. es ist der nationalfeiertag.


----------



## RäucherReiner (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Danke.
Heißt bei uns in Deutschland allerdings traditionell eigendlich Vatertag.
Viel Spaß beim Nationalfeiertagsumzug und schöne Grüße an Norwegen zum Gedenktag.


----------



## makrele (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

|wavey:,

zunächst mal ein #6 für das Statement von nordland-Franky.
Hier bin ich sogar mit nordman einer Meinung und finde die 
nüchterne und sachliche Darstellung super. Allerdings hat er
(nordland-franky) letztlich die Fakten aus dem Erstposting
bestätigt.

@nordman
Nur weil Du andere Boardies die berechtigte Kritik äußern
als Schlaumeier (Posting 34) und Krakeeler (in den letzten
Posts) bezeichnest,hast Du deswegen noch lange nicht recht#d

Denn die Fakten bleiben, es gibt nunmal nur 2 Varianten:

Entweder wußte Vögler, dass die Häuser nicht fertig sind
und die Boote (zunächst) nicht zur Verfügung stehen, dann
ist es tatsächlich Vorsatz seine Gäste ohne Vorwarnung
dahin zu schicken    
o d e r 
Vögler wußte es nicht, dann ist es grobe bis gröbste 
Fahrlässigkeit.

Ich weiß nicht welche Variante zutrifft, aber ich weiß, dass
in beiden Fällen Kritik berechtigt ist. Und die sollte man auch
äußern dürfen. 

Gruß
makrele


----------



## anmati (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@makrele |good:|good:|good:

............auch die die uns kunden und unsere kritik zu dem thema "warnung vor Island" als schlaumeier oder krakeler betitteln tragen eine direkte verantwortung an den emotionen in diesem thema und müssen sich nicht wundern wenn die wellen zurück kommen. 
gerade sie stehen hier den norwegern oder den reiseveranstalltern näher als wir "normale Kunden" , können die situation sicher besser einschätzen oder beurteilen . aber gerade von hier kam meist nur einseitige berichterstattung bzw. kommentare wie ; "alles nicht so schlimm ", "wartet mal ab ", "vögler zeigt sich sicher spendabel ", " in norwegen gehen die uhren nun mal anders" " kann schon mal passieren " ?? ....usw. meiner meinung nach zu allen fakten , die hier ja nochmal bestätigt wurden wie : " quartier mist !!! boote fehlen !! " unpassend  äußerungen , die lapidar die situation entkräften / runterspielen sollen . 
fakt ist für mich , das scheinbar geld nicht stinkt und anglerinteressen und erwartungen hier fahrlässig geopfert wurden .#q
keiner kann mir erzählen , das bei vöglers angelreisen die mögliche katastrophe dort oben nicht vorher bekannt oder in erwägung gezogen wurde. ansonsten hätte vögler ein fahrlässiges oder schlechtes management und das kann ich aus meinen eigenen erfahrungen nicht bestätigen. Sicher muß sich Vögler auf das verlassen können was vertraglich mit den norwegern oder isländern ausgemacht ist und kann nicht alles persönlich prüfen  - und sicher sind angler auch im allgemeinen recht flexibel und tollerant . aber in island am rande der zivilisation ist man in solch einer situation schon ziemlich verloren und verlassen . und da fällt mir abermals der spruch ein : " unwissenheit schütz vor strafe nicht " und das ist nun eben mal das unternehmerrisiko für die Mannschaft aus hamburg . aber wie auch in der normalen Industrie gibt es das Thema Garantie und Produkthaftung und hier kann sich keiner rausreden oder schönfärben . die meisten leute müssen wieder 50 wochen warten bis sie wieder zur nächsten tour aufbrechen können und die enttäuschungen und geplatzten erwartungen sind oft auch nicht mit einpaar hundert euro auf Kulanz auf zu rechnen . auch wenn alle Besserung geloben und sich entschuldigen , liegt das kind in diesem fall trotzdem im brunnen...................und scheinbar hat man gewußt wo der brunnen ist und hat die leute trotzdem rein fallen lassen . und genau darüber bin auch ich als kunde verärgert , wenn auch nicht direkt betroffen .   
gruß |kopfkratanmati


----------



## tidecutter (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

manchmal werde ich das gefühl das nicht los, daß einige threads wie diese grundsätzlich nicht gefallen. da werden die ärgsten kritiker gleich aufs korn genommen, obwohl sie meiner meinung absolut sachllich blieben. sie passen einfach nicht ins bild.
erschreckend ist für mich, was dann auf einmal für verbale hiebe zulässig sind...


----------



## nordman (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



makrele schrieb:


> ,
> Ich weiß nicht welche Variante zutrifft, aber ich weiß, dass
> in beiden Fällen Kritik berechtigt ist. Und die sollte man auch
> äußern dürfen.



bestreitet doch keiner. aber fair dabei bleiben.|rolleyes


----------



## dehw07 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hi,
der reiseanbieter hat für seine angebote eine gewährleistungspflicht. obwohl er über die örtlichen probleme bescheid wusste,hatt er seine kunden ohne info fahren lassen.hier liegt ein versäumnis des veranstalters vor.
kulanz ist die eine sache,ob sie kommt ist eine andere,
ich wurde vor zwei jahren in norge von einem reiseveranstalter.........,dann wurde gesagt wir werden kulanz zeigen,nach unserem urlaub,den wir dann dort privat organisiert haben, war von kulanz keine rede mehr.
dank meine rechtsschutzversicherung wurde das für den veranstalter sehr teuer.
ich würde mir diese möglichkeit bei den geschilderten fall in island offen halten.
dies muss aber innerhalb 4 wochen geschehen.
schade das diese negativbeispiele nicht geringer werden.
es ist gut so, das wir über solche fälle informiert werden.

gruß dehw07


----------



## nordman (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



dehw07 schrieb:


> obwohl er über die örtlichen probleme bescheid wusste,hatt er seine kunden ohne info fahren lassen.hier liegt ein versäumnis des veranstalters vor.



woher weisst du das? gleiten wir schon wieder in den bereich der spekulationen ab?#d


----------



## mot67 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

nordmann, 
nehmen wir mal an, der veranstalter wusste tatsächlich nichts über den stand der dinge vorort, nur, dass vor 5 wochen noch nichts fertig war.
dann schickt man also einfach seine kunden hoch, ohne sich vorher informiert zuhaben, ob die arbeiten fertiggestellt wurden?


----------



## Kaljan (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

meiner meinung nach, könnten die veranstalter diese probleme bekanntgeben und nicht die angler einfach so ohne vorahnung losschicken .

mfg kaljan |wavey:


----------



## Pirat (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



mot67 schrieb:


> nordmann,
> nehmen wir mal an, der veranstalter wusste tatsächlich nichts über den stand der dinge vorort, nur, dass vor 5 wochen noch nichts fertig war.
> dann schickt man also einfach seine kunden hoch, ohne sich vorher informiert zuhaben, ob die arbeiten fertiggestellt wurden?


*Das ist der Punkt. Dem gibts nichts mehr hinzu zufügen. Unter dem Motto, wird schon alles fertig sein, kann doch so was nicht gehen. Die Kunden haben sich darauf gefreut und auch ne Stange Geld hingelegt. Island ist auch ne Ecke weit weg, da kann man nicht mal kurz nach Hause fahren wenn was nicht klappt und morgen wieder kommen. Ich würde mich jedenfalls auch mordsmäßig ärgern. Der Pirat!!!:vik:|wavey:*


----------



## anmati (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@nordmann .......... , verteidige doch nicht immer den Reiseveranstallter wie hier Fa.Vögler . Das die sonst sicher einen guten job machen bestreite ja keiner , wenn sie halt aber nun mal wie in diesem fall "Dreck am Stecken haben" sollte man dies auch und gerade in diesem forum nennen dürfen . Man darf ruhig Roß und Reiter nennen , wenn es so objektiv ist und es gibt doch hier tatsachen denke ich. hier sind anglerinteressen aus profitgründen geopfert worden . ob Vögler direkt oder 
über 3 ecken mitschuldig daran sind interessiert dich als kunde nur primär.vertragspartner und ansprechstation sind sie allemal und müssen sich auch ungemütlichen fragen stellen .
 gruß anmati


----------



## nordman (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



mot67 schrieb:


> nordmann,
> nehmen wir mal an, der veranstalter wusste tatsächlich nichts über den stand der dinge vorort, nur, dass vor 5 wochen noch nichts fertig war.
> dann schickt man also einfach seine kunden hoch, ohne sich vorher informiert zuhaben, ob die arbeiten fertiggestellt wurden?



das ist das problem. du hast die wahl, den kunden die reise kurzfristig abzusagen, die dann wohl kaum die møglichkeit haben, in der kurzen zeit bis zum urlaubsbeginn etwas anderes buchen zu kønnen. auch dann wære der teufel los.

oder du verlæsst dich auf die beteuerungen deiner partner vor ort, dass alles in ordnung sein wuerde. schlecht, wenn das nicht der fall ist...

ich finde die kritik sehr wohl angemessen, wære ich kunde, dann wære ich auch stinksauer. ich meine nur, dass man sich nicht aus dem fenster lehnen sollte und von dingen wie sauerei, betrug, fahrlæssigkeit und bøser absicht reden sollte, ohne zu wissen, worum es *im detail* geht. 

das weiss ausser nordland-franky næmlich keiner hier. und wenn er selbst das gefuehl hat, nicht absichtlich verschaukelt worden zu sein, dann sollte lieber keiner, der nicht in die sache involviert war, sich hier hinstellen, und es ganau so darstellen.


----------



## Dart (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Es werden jedes Jahr ungezählte Anwälte bemüht, weil zigtausend Reisende in die Sch...e greifen, weltweit.
Das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen, was den Urlaubern (Anglern) und dem Veranstalter sicherlich mehr als bewusst ist.
Lasst doch mal die Pfeile im Köcher|uhoh:
Der Schaden ist doch für beide Seiten schon gross genug, oder lebt jemand wirklich in der Traumwelt, das ein Reiseveranstalter seine Kunden, offenen Auges, in ein Fiasko schickt.
Sooo blöd ist niemand, der auch noch morgen Geschäfte machen will.
Der Veranstalter hat sich sicherlich keinen Gefallen damit getan, sein angebotenes Produkt nicht zu überprüfen, die Tatsache holt das Kind nicht aus dem Brunnen raus.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## nordman (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@dart: genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## oefchen (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hi an alle...Grüsse besonders an den Franky...

nachdem ich den gesamten Tread durch habe und mich immer noch über so viel Feedback wundere, muss ich nun auch mal was hinzufügen.

Auch ich bin grad aus Sududyeri (richtig geschrieben?) - Island heimgekehrt und erhole mich grad von den Strapazen der Heimreise. 
Habe einer 8-Mann-Gruppe aus dem Ruhrpott angehört...die ebenfalls das Top-Angebot von Vöglers "Flateyri" gebucht hatte.

Eben wegen der zugesicherten 3 Schlafzimmer pro neues Haus, der 30 Meter zum Boot und natürlich der neuen Boote.

Wie Ihr ja schon wisst gabs eben die neuen Häuser nicht (obwohl wirklich bis zum Schluss gesagt wurde: ...noch nicht GANZ fertig...), die Boote waren nicht da, die "Nichtschnarcher" mussten sich wohl oder übel arrangieren.

Das alles in einem Dorf das sicher in malerrischer Natur liegt, aber eben neben nem I-Netanschuss und zwei Geldspielautomaten im MINImarkt nix zu bieten hat.
Und da gings den Leuten um Franky noch ne ecke übler....

Das schlimmste aber an der Sache waren die stendigen "Fehlinfos" vor Ort....Boote kommen morgen !!!....heute noch....in 2 Stunden...usw. Gedauert hats 2 Tage.
Man kahm sich nicht ernstgenommen...verarscht vor !

Die Hälfte der Gruppe hatte tatsächlich schon gepackt und konnte nur mit Mühe zurückgehalten werden...
...Wahsinns Stimmung !...

Vöglers haben sich sicher Mühe gegeben, konnten aber auf der Entfernung nicht viel tun...der "Chef" vor Ort schwankte zwischen Arroganz, Schiss und totalem Stress...

Allerdings muss gesagt werden:
.. das die renovierten Häuser (mit 2 Schlafzimmern) sooo schlecht nicht sind, wenn man von rund 500-600 Metern Fussmarsch zum Hafen absieht (nein, keine 350   ) Wenn man sie bucht sind sie sicher besser als sie von aussen auschauen !
Die gelieferten Boote sind ihr Geld wert...wirklich gut !! Aber auch wirklich nötig !!!! ...vom Ufer lässt sich mehr als ab und an ne winzige Scholle nicht anlanden !! einfach zu flach !! 
Und tatsächlich hat sich der Herr Weis aus Hamburg der Sache ...die sicher eine der böseren Erfahrungen für ihn war... gestellt. Er hat nicht versucht etwas herunter zu spielen, hat uns ganz sicher verstanden....unjd war genauso froh das wir für unsere Gruppe sachlich geblieben sind  Manche Mitreisende hatten sich nicht ganz so im Griff...

Wir haben uns geeinigt, aber ein schaler Nachgeschmack bleibt. So kann man keine Geschäfte machen. Man hat eben die Verantwortung das es funzt. Hat man wirklich Partner die einen hängenlassen, muss man sich doppelt kümmern !!!!

Ich für meinen Teil würde die nächsten Monate nicht wirklich nochmal nach Island/Flateyri/Sududeri fahren. Zu viele Kleinigkeiten die nicht klappen und sich dann summieren. Und dazu zähle ich nicht Haus und Boot !

Achsoooooo ! Hatte ich schon erwähnt das man regelrecht im Dorsch steht wenn man denn rauskommt ?? Wahnsinn !..und Anstrengend  Leider Mitte Mai eben nur Dorsch...das Wetter liess weiter draussen liegende Reviere nicht zu. 

Grund zum Danken habe ich also in Richtung Vöglers nicht...max. an Hr. Weiss für seinen Mut...auch nach einer Einigung. Aber in 2 Jahren ist das sicher der Hit da !!!

Tschüü vom Frank aus Oberhausen


----------



## Pirat (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

|good:|good:|good: Der Pirat!!!:vik:|wavey:


----------



## nordland-franky (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



nordman schrieb:


> woher weisst du das? gleiten wir schon wieder in den bereich der spekulationen ab?#d


 
dann lass uns doch mal weiter spekulieren...

wenn die Häuser fast fertig wären, dann kann ich sagen die Isländer haben mich hängen lassen. ******** gelaufen...tut uns leid.
wenn aber die Häuser noch nicht mal angefangen sind, nicht das geringste Zeichen einer geplanten Baustelle zu sehen ist, dann gibt es für mich nur zwei Möglichkeiten (und kaum Platz für Spekulationen):

1. Angelreisen wußte davon aber stornieren kostet Geld. Also rauf mit den Jungs und dann schau mer mal (sind ja wie unser Kaiser Müncher)

2. Der Anbieter war darüber nicht informiert und wollte es vielleicht gar nicht sein. Denn wenn so ein Haus auch in drei/vier Tagen zusammengeschraubt ist, dauert es doch sicher noch einige Zeit bis es möbeliert und mit Strom-, Wasser- und Abwasseranschluß bezugsfertig ist.

Wie gesagt...nur reine Spekulation, aber ich weiss nicht welche Variante mir mehr Angst macht.

Des Weiteren gab es ja noch weitere peinliche Pannen die auch vor Ort von Angelreisen aufgenommen wurden. Vielleicht möchte Angelreisen dazu selber stellung beziehen, damit nicht wieder ich als Feind der freien Angelwirtschaft dienen muss...

Als letztes möchte ich noch eine Lanze für die Isländer an sich brechen. Island ist nicht der Kongo und reibungslose Angelreisen sind auch dort sicher durchzuführen. Diese Ausrede kann nicht gelten. Ich möchte den Isländer auch nicht schaden, da sie sicher demnächst ein Top Angebot bieten werden und dort wirklich viel Fisch ist. Fanggarantien kann keiner Ausstellen und wird auch kein Angler wollen, aber die gebuchte Leistung muss stehen. Egal wohin der Trip weltweit auch geht.

Weiter möchte ich betonen das wir das Angebot von Angelreisen ausschließlich als "Schmerzensgeld" sehen und uns keinesfalls dankbar oder verpflichtet fühlen. Damit ist der Schaden auch nicht aus der Welt und Friede Freude...herrsch sicher auch nicht. Durch meinen Job als Bauleiter stellt dieser Trip meinen gesamten Jahresurlaub dar und da interssiert es mich nicht wirklich wie kulant sich der Veranstalter zeigt. Schließlich war es ja auch keine Freundschaftstat sonder der (letztlich auch gelungene) Versuch das schlimmst zu vermeiden.

@ oefchen: lustiger Nick  auch ganz liebe Grüße an eure Gruppe. Vielleicht bleiben wir in Kontakt...


----------



## nordman (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



nordland-franky schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchte Angelreisen dazu selber stellung beziehen, damit nicht wieder ich als Feind der freien Angelwirtschaft dienen muss...



tust du nicht. du weisst wenigstens, wovon du schreibst, und das ist schonmal ein elementarer unterschied zu anderen hier, die ueber angelreisen und deren mitarbeiter den stab brechen.

das ist fuer mich der entscheidende punkt.


----------



## Tomi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo nordland-franky,

würde gerne von Dir lesen was es mit diesen Pannen auf sich hatte, da du die Sache scheinbar recht Nüchtern, Emotionslos, Sachlich und sehr gut darstellst.
Solche Leute wie Du sind meiner Meinung nach wirklich bewundernswert, nach all den Vorfällen alles so Sachlich zu beschreiben #r


----------



## ReneSL (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor Karstein*

Moin Moin
Möchte zum Thema nichts schreiben .




Karstein schrieb:


> Die Lawine hast zumindest bei Tanja und mir erreicht, denn mit Freundschaftsdienst hat das rein gar nichts zu tun, sondern mit dem angebrachten Feingefühl für die Situation eines Mieters zum Veranstalter





Karstein schrieb:


> .
> Dieses Feingefühl hätte ich mir auch bei Deinem Beitrag über die BA gewünscht.Denn hier hast Du auch ,, in Waschweibermentalität
> herumgezetert, wie es in den schlechtesten Gerichtssendungen vorgemacht wird. Hat das was mit Stil und Niveau zu tun?
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> Nur weil Vögler's Angelreisen AB Partner ist sollen wir uns zurück halten???


Das hat niemand verlangt.

Zurückhalten höchstens, weil ihr nicht dabei wart, und bis zur Rückkehr und Rückmeldung von nordland-franky auch keinerlei Ahnung hattet, was da letztlich passiert ist.

Ich stehe inzwischen in Kontakt  mit Franky, und hoffe auf eine entsprechende Stellungnahme nach Abschluss der Sache, so wie sie die Firma Angelreisen auch versprochen hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

irgend jemand sollte sich doch äußern oder????


----------



## Karstein (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



nordland-franky schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch dass Vöglers Flagge gezeigt hat und sofort Ihren Herrn Weiß hochgeschickt hat. Thilo dafür zolle ich
> Respekt! Das war sicher nicht angenehm, hat aber die Wogen sicher deutlich geglättet. Und das liegt nicht daran das sich Angelreisen, wie in einigen Beiträgen gefordert, kulant gezeigt hat (das haben sie zwar sehrwohl!) sondern das wir endlich mal das Gefühl hatten nicht absichtlich verschaukelt zu werden. Man merkt das da ein Angler gegenübersitz der auch Verständnis für die Situation vor Ort hat. Dafür Danke.



Danke für Deine Zeilen, Frank, zumal Du von 04:00 bis nach 23:00 Uhr auf den Beinen warst und Dir trotzdem noch Zeit für ein paar Zeilen genommen hast. #6

Denn Thilo kenne ich seit nunmehr 7 Jahren als jemanden, der sich für seine Gäste echt alle Gliedmaßen ausreißt, wenn was schief geht - und das schreibe ich jetzt nicht, weil er seit Jahren mein Freund ist. 

Bin gespannt, was er an Stories im Fluggepäck haben wird, ebenso auch auf euren Bericht. Ansonsten hat nordman zu der Thread-Entwicklung bestens alles auf den Nenner gebracht, stehe voll dahinter.

Gruß aus Berlin

Karsten


----------



## Norge Fan (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



nordland-franky schrieb:


> so so...bei dir hätte das nicht so lange gedauert. dann hättest du wohl in deinem schönen Häuschen in Flatery, wo du als einziger Tourist ohne Auto und ohne Internet wohnst, deine hübschen Laufschuhe angezogen und wärst die ca. 25 km (davon 14 in einem unbeleuchtetet einspurigen "Tunnel") nach Suderey gelaufen und hättest schön Terrror gemacht. von wegen deiner Kostbarer Zeit und so. wir sind ja alle arbeitslos und haben daheim nix zu tun. oder wärst du gleich mit dem Bus zurück nach Reykjavik und nach Hause gefahren?...sind nur 10 Stunden, hab ich letztes Jahr schon erfahren.
> Denke du und dein Kumpel hättet die Sache sicher suveräner gelöst...
> ach ja...an heimfliegen, Betreuer vor Ort anrufen, Angelreisen anrufen usw. haben wir doch tatsächslich auch gedacht


 
Da hast Du die Vorgeschichte nicht richtig gelesen.Nauke hatte mir(war nicht böse gemeint)unterstellt,das ich die Sache ein wenig runterspiele.Mit meiner Aussage habe ich euch nicht unterstellt zu lange nichts unternommen zu haben,sondern wollte Nauke lediglich darauf hinweisen das mir in eurer Situation genauso der Kamm geschwollen wäre.Also erst mal richtig lesen,denn falls Dein falsch angebrachter Sarkasmus immer noch auf der Island Sache beruht,haste definitiv den falschen am Wickel.Gruß#hRené


----------



## nordland-franky (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

naja...dann ist ja alles wieder gut  sorry...
haben halt a bissal was hinter uns und haben dabei immer (erfolgreich) versucht freundlich und ruhig zu bleiben (was sicher nicht easy war, uns aber von allen vor ort hoch angerechnet wurde)
da kann man schon ein wenig feinfülig werden )


----------



## Norge Fan (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



nordland-franky schrieb:


> naja...dann ist ja alles wieder gut  sorry...
> haben halt a bissal was hinter uns und haben dabei immer (erfolgreich) versucht freundlich und ruhig zu bleiben (was sicher nicht easy war, uns aber von allen vor ort hoch angerechnet wurde)
> da kann man schon ein wenig feinfülig werden )


 
Kann ich gut nachvollziehen.Deshalb Schwamm drüber:m.   
Gruß#hRené


----------



## chippog (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

(noch so einer bin ich froh, nicht mehr in deutschland wohnen zu müssen! "warnung vor island" hätte ich nicht mal 1994, als ich meine angelreise nach offersøy, zwischen lofoten und narvik, selber "veranstaltet" habe, geschrieben. hingegen war ich noch nie so fertig, da sowohl bett, behausung alsauch boot vor ort einfach nicht existierten. obendrein war der vermieter zwar manchmal telefonisch erreichbar aber leider verreist und so gar nicht in der lage, mir auch nur ansatzweise zu helfen. ich will gar nicht wissen, was ich damals alles ins internet geschrieben hätte. irgendwie habe ich mir dann doch noch ein paar angeltage aus dem boden gestampft(, welche bis dato unübertroffen geblieben sind). mit anderen worten kann ich mich ein wenig in die situation der betroffenen hineinversetzen und nur zu gut verstehen, dass ihr nicht sonderlich glücklich darüber seid. ich hätte den veranstalter auf jeden fall recht extrem ins gebet genommen. island ist übrigens per capita eines der drei höchstentwickelten länder in europa, deutschland hinkt im vergleich ein bischen hinterher. wie heissen die denn nun, für hamburg angelreisen wird island erst mal eine ganz teure erfahrung sein. sie scheinen drum gebeten zu haben. wäre ich reiseveranstalter, würde ich allen ernstes mit meinen kollegen diskutieren, wie unzufriedene kunden am besten vermieden werden könnten, zumal zu internetzeiten in denen wir jetzt rund um die uhr schwelgen können. vielleicht könnten wir veranstalter ja eine gemeinsame liste für schwarze schafe inklusive internetalias anlegen. denn solche vermiesen uns wesentlich mehr das geschäft als gemachte fehler. ich als reisender bin hingegen an sachlicher information brennend interessiert! ich kriege jedoch einen gewaltigen föhn, wenn die informationsdichte durch unterkante stammtischniveau ins unfindbare verdünnt wird, wie hier mal wieder erfahren. langes lesen, fast nix dahinter, wenn einem nicht der "absurdes theater"-faktor wesentlich erscheint. wie dieses posting auf mich zurückfallen wird, gilt gleiches für jedes posting. die entscheidung über mein posting fälle nicht ich sondern ihr, die ihr immer noch dabei seid und lest. und es beruht auf gegenseitigkeit. so, nun muss ich noch ein wenig kotzen: es gibt nur eine hundertprozentige garantie, wer geboren wir, muss auch sterben. selbst wenn ich noch so viel verdiene, ich kann mir an sonsten niemals eine hundertprozentige garantie erkaufen. durch meine misslungene angelreise habe ich gelernt, auf unvorhergesehenes flexibel reagieren zu können, was mir danach so manches mal eine grosse hilfe war. abschliessend, hier ist so manches kluge wort geschrieben und so mancher dünnpfiff verfasst worden, was leider die zeit die zum lesen dieses themas benötigt wird ins absurde gesteigert hat. bitte schreibt ehr kürzer, vor allem aber entspannt. chippog aus göteborg


----------



## Enrick (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



chippog schrieb:


> bitte schreibt ehr kürzer, vor allem aber entspannt. chippog aus göteborg



Nun, niemand wird zum Lesen eines Threads gezwungen, nicht wahr ?

Und so entspannt, dass man beim Posten jedwegliche Groß- und Kleinschreibung ignoriert, muß man auch nicht sein ...


----------



## andre23 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

...es sei denn in einem land, werden die meiste SUBSTANTIVE klein geschrieben, hvor på svensk eller dansk...kommt es darauf allerdings an?? ...ich sag nix und fahre jetzt lieber raus zum fischen....kaffee ist aufgesetzt und mal sehen was gleich passiert....der øresund wartet und ich habe es mir verdient....hier weiss ich auf wen ich mich verlassen kann...noch etwas æg og toast und dann....

@chippog: måske vi ses en eller andern gang....håbe du har en ret go morgen.... 

hilsen andré


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

was ist denn jetzt mit der versprochenen Rückmeldung des Veranstalters ???
Mich interessiert, wie dieser mit der Panne, die er zu verantworten hat, umgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@ Brillendorsch:
Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, das kommt, wenn sich die beiden Parteien geeinigt haben.


----------



## dadidada (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



nordman schrieb:


> hallo ihr ganzen schlaumeier: stellt euch vor, ihr seid reiseveranstalter, und eure geschæftspartner tausende von kilometern entfernt versichern euch, dass alles fertig ist, wenn die ersten kunden kommen. ich denke, ihr verlasst euch darauf. wuerde ich auch tun.
> 
> in diesem fall scheint das aber voll in die hose gegangen zu sein. schlimm fuer die leute vor ort, und natuerlich eine ganz schlechte werbung fuer den reiseveranstalter, aber ich wuerde mich da nicht so weit aus dem fenster lehnen, wenn es heisst: das hætte man aber auch vorher sagen kønnen.
> 
> ...



Wie Heisst es so schön "eine Kr... hackt der anderen kein Auge aus" uns ging es, vor zwei Jahren in Norge ähnlich, beim anderen Anbieter und warte bis heute auf eine kulante Entscheidung. Was heißt bei den Anbietern eigentlich kulant (Aufkleber schenken)|krach:


----------



## schneider (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo Allerseits!

Sehr informativer Thread, vor allem für jemanden, der morgen früh nach Island aufbricht! Flatyeri war gebucht und wurde kurzfristig von besagtem Veranstalter auf Sudavik umgelegt, jetzt ist mir natürlich auch klar, warum.

Vor diesem persönlichen Hintergrund finde ich es aber erst recht gut, das es hier so eine Lawine losgetreten hat, wer weiss, ob wir ansonsten nicht auch in der "renovierten" Ferienwohnung gelandet wären. Das der Ton so dermassen oft daneben lag und alles immer persönlich genommen wird, ist, glaube ich, ein in jedem Forum anzutreffendes Phänomen und einfach nicht zu vermeiden, vor allem nicht, wenn man sich immer dazu hingerissen fühlt, darauf zu antworten. Mit der Zeit lernt man, die persönlichen Streitereien einfach zu überlesen 

Ich bin seeeehr gespannt, ob da alles so ist, wie versprochen und Ihr könnt Euch darauf verlassen, das ich Euch berichten werde, wie es war, wenn ich zurück bin, im Positiven wie im Negativen.

Da aber Sudavik ja offenbar schon etwas länger in Betrieb ist und die Umubuchungsaktion von Vöglers ja schon mal ein guter erster Schritt ist, bin ich erst mal optimistisch und hoffe, das damit für unseren Fall die Schadensbegrenzung gelungen ist...


----------



## RäucherReiner (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@ schneider
Na denn mann Petri Heil und alles Gute.|wavey:
Wenigstens einer der von der Sache profitiert|wavey:


----------



## nordman (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



dadidada schrieb:


> Wie Heisst es so schön "eine Kr... hackt der anderen kein Auge aus"



interessant. wo ist der zusammenhang?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



schneider schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits!
> 
> Sehr informativer Thread, vor allem für jemanden, der morgen früh nach Island aufbricht! Flatyeri war gebucht und wurde kurzfristig von besagtem Veranstalter auf Sudavik umgelegt, jetzt ist mir natürlich auch klar, warum.
> 
> ...


 
da ich in etwa 3 wochen auch starte (zum 2. island festival von daiwa) wäre ich dir zu dank verpflichtet wenn du hier oder per pn mal ein wenig berichtest 
und wenn du nen neuen tröööt aufmachst schick mir mal bitte den link ...

Danke

mirco


----------



## snofla (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@ schneider und mirco

wünsch euch trotz der leichteren veränderungen was die wohnung angeht nen schönen und erhholsamen urlaub  #6

viel spass #h


----------



## Norge Fan (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



snofla schrieb:


> @ schneider und mirco
> 
> wünsch euch trotz der leichteren veränderungen was die wohnung angeht nen schönen und erhholsamen urlaub #6
> 
> viel spass #h


 
dito,und berichtet mal wie es angeltechnisch so war.Gruß#hRené


----------



## PxDaumen (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Also es ist wirklich komisch was hier teilweise dazu geschrieben wurde über das Unternehmen Vöglers bzw. über die Arbeitsweise des Reiseveranstalters. 

Ein Hotel, ein Reiseveranstalter, ein Restaurant, eine Fluglinie etc. muss sein Angebot doch schon vor der (in diesem Fall Häuser / Boote) Fertigstellung anbieten und verkaufen. Ich kann doch nicht als Anbieter warten bist der letzte Handwerker die neuen Häuser verlassen hat und dann meine Kataloge drucken! Bis ich da das erste mal die Häuser augebucht habe, sind Wochen vielleicht Monate an Übernachtngen verloren bzw unverkauft.

Welches Unternehmen so arbeiten würde, kann nicht wirtschaftlich funktionieren. Insofern ist die Vorgehensweise von Vöglers nachzuvollziehen. Leute die das kritisieren, muss ich leider jedwedes kaufmännisches Verständis absprechen. 

Bedauerlich ist - ohne wenn und aber - dass die Häuser nicht fertig waren und die Anglerkollegen so Zeit zu fischen verloren haben. Was Vöglers jetzt machen muss ist - diese Zeit adäquat "zurückzuholen". D.h. den Gästen ein Angelerlebnis zu bieten, dass den Frust vergessen macht. 

Gruss,
PxDaumen


----------



## Heydi (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hi..........

:cich habe gerade mir die 14 Seiten durchgelesen!!!!!
Irgend wie, ist mir ein wenig :v geworden........
Da wir ja am 29.05.2007 auch nach ISLAND/ Flateyri reisen.
Ich werde erstmal den Thilo  Weiss anrufen. Mal sehn was er so meint.
Viel leicht muss ich ja mein Koffer umpacken!!!! |kopfkrat  Wanderstiefel und Zelt einpacken. )

Und Danke an Nordland-Franky
Der uns den aktuellen Stand auf Island berichtet hat.

Gruß Heydi


----------



## Heydi (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hi........

ich bin es noch einmal.
Habe gerade mit Thilo Weiss telefoniert.
Er hat uns versprochen, das alles wie gebucht ist und auch alles eingehalten wird. Neue Boote sollen vorhanden sein. Es sollen in ISLAND/ FLATEYRI neu Renovierte Häuser vorhanden sein und ein neues Haus ( 3 Personen ) soll für uns reserviert sein.
Da bin ich mal gespannt! |supergri

Wenn wir wieder in Deutschland sind. Werde ich Berichten.

#h  Tschüß Heydi


----------



## nordland-franky (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



PxDaumen schrieb:


> Ein Hotel, ein Reiseveranstalter, ein Restaurant, eine Fluglinie etc. muss sein Angebot doch schon vor der (in diesem Fall Häuser / Boote) Fertigstellung anbieten und verkaufen. Ich kann doch nicht als Anbieter warten bist der letzte Handwerker die neuen Häuser verlassen hat und dann meine Kataloge drucken! Bis ich da das erste mal die Häuser augebucht habe, sind Wochen vielleicht Monate an Übernachtngen verloren bzw unverkauft.
> 
> Gruss,
> PxDaumen


 
Dagegen gibts ja nix zu sagen, aber wenn ich erkenne das die Häuser nicht fertig werden (und es muß erkennbar gewesen sein) dann muss ich die gebuchten Kunden wenigsten Informieren und Sie vor die Wahl stellen. Schließlich handelt es sich um ein klare Leistungsänderung. Wie gesagt...der gesamte Bericht folgt die nächsten Tage. 
Ich hoffe das jetzt vor Ort alles passt und vielleicht unsere Nachfolger von diesem Beitrag profitieren. Petri Heil


----------



## annie-mo (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Aaaalso, 
ich bin eine der glücklichen, die vor zwei Taen aus Island zurückgekommen ist. Und da hat vorne und hinten wirklich gar nichts gestimmt! Boote hatten wir (immerhin), aber auch nicht alle aus der Gruppe. Dafür hatten wir keine Tankanzeigen an Bord... Somit war immer ein kleines Stückchen Unsicherheit mit an Bord.Auch die  Situation im hafen war eine Zumutung. Die Boote lagen zum Teil in vier Reihen a 4 Boote an eine Stegseite (foto anbei) . Jeden Tag erstmal Zeit- und Nervenraubendes Booterangieren beovor man sein Boot frei bekommen hat.

Untergebracht waren wir in einen Haus, dass statt der gebuchten 3 Schlafzimmer bloss einen Schlafraum hatte. Entspannte Nächte gab's da nicht...(siehe Foto)  Des weiteren wurde uns dann erklärt, dass wir unseren selbst geangelten Fisch nicht mit nach Hause nehmen dürften. Wir bekämen von der örtlichen Fischfabrik eine Paket nach unseren Wünschen zusammengestellt. Viele Diskussionen folgten.. im Endeffekt gab's zwar Pakete mit Fisch, von individuellen Zusammenstellungen jedoch keine Rede.  Da frage ich mich, warum da überhaupt eine Liste für zusammengestellt wurde???? Im übrigen war mein Fisch angetaut, als ich nach 17 Stunden zuhause ankam, obwohl uns garantiert wurde, dass er mindestens 20 Stunden gefroren bleibt!

Die letzten zwei Nächte waren wir dann noch im Hotel untergebracht. Allerdings nicht in dem Hotel, für das wir eine Buchungsbestätigung bekommen hatten. Versprochen war das Hotel Viking, direkt am Hafen, ein 'heißer Pott' im Keller,  schön rustikal.... abgesetzt wurden wir in einem  Neubau, im Industriegebiet von Hafnafjördur. Und wir immer, hat sich natürlich niemand dafür verantwortlich gefühlt...:v


Als wir in Island ankamen, war Thilo Weiss vor Ort. Leider war er nur schwer für uns greifbar und am dritten Tag plötzlich wieder still und heimlich verschwunden... Für mich hätte es von Grösse gezeugt, nochmal bei allen zu klopfen und zu fragen, ob denn alles geklärt sei, da er wieder abreist. Auch die E-Mail  an Ihn, er möchte und doch bitte nochmal anrufen verhallte offensitlcih ungehört. Auf den Anruf warten wir noch heute.....

Es gibt noch unendlich viele Kleinigkeiten, wo uns leere Versprechungen gemacht wurden, falsche Aussagen getroffen wurden....

Alles in allem sind wir alle schwer enttäuscht und mit Sicherheit  auch das letzte mal mit Vögler's unterwegs gewesen!!! Die Art und Weise wie da mit uns umgesprungen wurde ist ein absolutes Unding!


----------



## Pirat (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Das hört sich ja garnicht schön an, was ihr da erlebt habt. Da scheint die Organisation wohl nicht richtig zu klappen. Das die Boote in Viererreihen stehen, da hätte ich noch Verständnis (Platzmangel im Hafen?). Aber eine andere Hütte als gebucht und ein anderes Hotel als zugesagt, das wär mir auch zu viel.
Und wieso durftet ihr nicht euren selbst gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen? Von so etwas hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Bei den Reiseveranstaltern weis wohl nicht die rechte Hand was die linke Hand macht. Oder sind die Jungs völlig überbucht? Bei solchen Erlebnissen würde ich mir auch überlegen ob ich ein zweites Mal mit der Truppe (Veranstalter) mitfahren würde. Kann man da nicht privat buchen? In Haugesund sind wir auch mal mit Veranstalter gefahren. Der Guide der uns da betreuen sollte ,war so faul, den mußten wir fast mit Gewalt aus seiner Hütte zerren. Seitdem fahren wir woanders hin und buchen privat. Habt ihr wenigstens gut Fisch gefangen? So einen Fehler macht man nur einmal. Haben wir jedenfalls so gemacht.


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo Nordmann
Glaube mir, wir Deutschen haben schon gemerkt was die Norweger von uns und unsersm Geld haltet!#d[/quote]


@Elbfischer
Bitte nicht für Menschen sprechen die dich nicht dazu berechtigen.
Ich bin auch DEUTSCHER, war bisher fünf mal in Norwegen (nicht zum Angeln) und bin immer und überall freundlich behandelt worden. Wir (war ja nicht alleine unterwegs) wurden sogar von einem Norweger mit Familie in sein Ferienhaus eingeladen worden und haben dort zwei herrliche Tage inkl. Unterhaltungsprogrammj (Ausflüge, Fjordangeln usw) verbracht OHNE Monitäre Gegenleistung.
Bitte hier nicht alles und jeden über einen Kmm scheren.
Danke.
Fischanfänger


----------



## fjord-dusty (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Pirat schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht privat buchen? In Haugesund sind wir auch mal mit Veranstalter gefahren. Der Guide der uns da betreuen sollte ,war so faul, den mußten wir fast mit Gewalt aus seiner Hütte zerren. Seitdem fahren wir woanders hin und buchen privat.


Da muss ich jetzt doch kurz noch mal was sagen. Der Irrglaube scheint sehr weit verbreitet zu sein, dass oertliche Guides beim Veranstalter angestellt sind. Ich habe auch schon oefter erzaehlt bekommen, dass Veranstalter XY Leuten den Urlaub versaut hat, denn der Guide vor Ort tauge nichts. In den allermeisten Faellen ist das aber _nicht_ so. 

Die Guides arbeiten in aller Regel fuer die Anlage und viele Anlagen sind ueber mehr als nur einen Veranstalter buchbar. In solchen Faellen kann sich der Veranstalter natuerlich bei der Geschaeftsfuehrung der Anlage beschweren, aber er selbst hat nur selten Einfluss auf die Auswahl der Guides. 

Logischerweise bekommt der Veranstalter bei nicht zufriedenstellender Arbeit des Guides hinterher die Beschwerden ab - das aendert aber nichts daran, dass in diesem Fall die Anlage vor Ort es vergeigt hat, nicht der Veranstalter selbst. Er kann dann nur noch versuchen, die Situation fuer zukuenftige Gaeste zu verbessern. 

Dies hat jetzt mit dem Thread an sich nicht viel zu tun, ich schreibe das hier nur zur Info, weil ich schon so oft gehoert habe, dass viele Leute wirklich davon auszugehen scheinen, dass die Guides Angestellte des Veranstalters sind. Gerade bei grossen Anlagen, die von mehreren Veranstaltern gebucht werden, muesste ja eigentlich offensichtlich sein, dass dem nicht so ist.

@Pirat: ich sag das nicht gern, aber wenn Du privat buchst, kannst Du genauso auf die Nase fallen. Ich fuer meinen Teil schaetze das Risiko da eigentlich noch hoeher ein, denn ich weiss, dass unser Veranstalter jede Menge zur Qualitaetssicherung unternimmt, was bei einer privaten Buchung einfach nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## brando (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Also dass man seinen fang in der Fischfabrik abliefert( da man ja unbedingt mehrer hundert Kilogramm fangen MUSS) und von dort eine kleine Menge mit nach hause nimmt habe ich schon vor langer Zeit hier im Forum gelesen.
Und wer inner Fischfabrik arbeitet wird scheinbar auch im Industriegebiet untergebracht...so ist das als Malocher. Also ich muss sagen das ist schon dumm gelaufen aber was ich von diesen Island-Angeboten mit der Fischfabrik-Klausel halte verkneife ich mir hier lieber mal...solche Massen Fisch zu fangen (einigen Berichten zufolge jedenfalls)und sich dann nochnichtmal um die Verarbeitung kümmern müssen zeigt doch, dass dort alles für den MEGA-INTENSIV-ANGLER zurecht gelegt ist, der am liebsten 18 Stunden am Tag auf dem Boot verbringt---wahrscheinlich nimmt man an, dass soche Leute nicht schön wohnen wollen/müssen.
ach ja eigentlich ging es ja darum, dass der veranstalter hier was vermasselt hat--aber egal--hier steht schon so viel da passt das hier auch noch hin|supergri


----------



## Norlyr (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Servus,

da wird jemand vom Reiseveranstalter, Hausbesitzer, Baufirma oder wem auch immer verarscht und dann muss er sich auch noch so ein unqualifiziertes Geschwafel anhören wie hier! Manchmal kann ichs echt nicht glauben...|uhoh:

Gruß norlyr#h


----------



## Pirat (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@fjord-dusty, Mit den Guides magst du recht haben, das sie nicht an den Veranstalter gebunden sind. Das entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss. Der Typ der da so schön faul war, war zwei Jahre später auch verschwunden.
Mit der privaten Buchung ist jetzt nur eine persönliche Erfahrung von mir.Nach dem Reinfall in Haugesund haben wir immer privat gebucht und alles war immer bestens.


----------



## trondheim (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@fjord-dusty

was soll denn der unsinn 
das privat buchen keine qualität hat ???

also wenn ich mal jemand privat helfe dann ist immer ok gewesen  ----- und es kostet nichts !!!

auch meine norwegischen freunde helfen oft,
z.b.mal mit einem fischer raus fahren ohne zahlung !!
gemütlich zusammen grillen,angeltips geben usw.usw.

private freundschaften sind da entstanden
dazu brauchen wir keinen bezahlten guide oder veranstalter

oder hat qualität was mit preis zu tun ??

trondheim


----------



## Pirat (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



trondheim schrieb:


> @fjord-dusty
> 
> was soll denn der unsinn
> das privat buchen keine qualität hat ???
> ...


Trondheim, du spricht mir aus der Seele. Wir waren 8 mal in Trandal bei Alesund und gehören bei unseren Vermietern fast zur Familie. Wenn wir um den 23.06. da zu Gast sind werden wir immer zur Mittsommerfeier eingeladen. Auch sonst sind die beiden immer für uns da. Wir haben schon zusammen gegrillt und so manche Party gefeiert. Weil der kleine Ort nur mit der Fähre zu erreichen ist, haben uns unsere Vermieter schon Lebensmittel aus der Stadt mitgebracht und alles solche Kleinigkeiten für uns getan. Da wurde auch schon mal die Fähre außerplanmäßig nur für uns gerufen, damit wir an einem Regentag nach Alesund ins Aquarium fahren konnten. Und das alles ohne Bezahlung. Nicht zu sprechen von den wertvollen Angeltips. Qualität hat da wirklich nichts mit Preis zu tun.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> Wir waren 8 mal in Trandal bei Alesund und gehören bei unseren Vermietern fast zur Familie


Da hat Qualität schon was mit dem Preis zu tun))
Bis so freundschaftliche Verhältnisse entstehen muss man halt mehrmals fahren mit entsprechenden "mehrfachen Kosten"..

Davon ab hat Qualität IMMER was mit Preis zu tun:
Man bekommt auf keinn Fall mehr Qualität als man bezahlt hat (denn sonst würde jeder Anbieter pleite gehen).

Dabei ist das vollkommen wurscht ob man "privat" bucht oder über einen Veranstalter.

Es kommt halt drauf, was man will/erwartet/braucht.

Der eine kennt sich entsprechend aus, fährt schon seit Jahren nach Norwegen (oder sonstwohin), der kann jederzeit alles selber machen. 

Wer sich nicht auskennt, ist mit Sicherheit besser bei einem (deutschen) Veranstalter/Vermittler aufgehoben.

Schon einfach deswegen, weil es immer (siehe Thread hier) - ob bei Privatbuchungen oder über Veranstalter - zu Mängeln kommen kann.

Und da hat man dann bei einem deutschen Anbieter ganz andere rechtliche Möglichkeiten und kann dies auch hier in Deutschland einfacher durchsetzen, da das Reiserecht in Deutschland doch sehr verbraucherfreundlich geregelt ist.

Bei einer "privaten" Buchung kann man das nur im jeweiligen Urlaubsland rechtlich versuchen durchzusetzen, was in der Praxis heissen dürfte, dass sich das keiner antut.

Und ob "privat" oder über Veranstalter gebucht:
Es werden sich (auch hier im Forum) mit  Sicherheit für beide Varianten unzählige Berichte finden lassen - mit für beide Varianten positiven wie negativen Erfahrungen.........


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Es ist eigentlich schade, dass sich Vöglers-Angelreisen noch nicht wieder geäussert hat. Island war bisher für mich ein Traumziel auf das es sich gelohnt hätte zu sparen. 

Jetzt würde ich eher auf etws anderes hin sparen und ich bin da wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige.

Ist es eigentlich zu irgendeinem Ausgleich gekommen?

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> Es ist eigentlich schade, dass sich Vöglers-Angelreisen noch nicht wieder geäussert hat.


Nochmal:
Wenn *alles abgeschlossen wurde*, gibts von *beiden Parteien* eine Stellungnahme.


----------



## Pirat (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@Thomas9904: Du hast schon Recht mit deinem Posting. Wir hatten damals mit unserer Wahl für diesen Ort eine wirklichen Glücksgriff getan. Aber die Freundlichkeit , von der ich berichtet habe, ist uns schon bei der ersten Reise da hin entgegen gekommen. Deshalb sind wir ja auch sozusagen Stammkunden geworden. ( Auch der guten Fischgründe wegen) Wenn dem nicht so gewesen wäre, hätten wir uns bestimmt was anderes gesucht.Ich verteufele ja nicht das Reisen mit einem Veranstalter. Es gibt sicherlich hier und da schwarze Schafe bei denen man sich nicht wohlfühlt.Bei privat gebuchten Reisen wie bei solchen mit Veranstalter. Ich berichte nur von meinen ausgesprochen guten Erfahrungen mit privaten Buchungen. Wir hätten genau so gut voll in die Sch... greifen können. Aber man kann ja in einem solchen Fall woanders hinfahren. Die Auswahl ist ja groß.


----------



## Helle_1 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

khjklhl


----------



## Pirat (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Helle_1 schrieb:


> khjklhl


 
Petri, Helle1!
Übersetz das doch bitte mal. Wäre nett von dir.


----------



## hotte50 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Pirat schrieb:


> Übersetz das doch bitte mal. Wäre nett von dir.



Wie ????    Du verstehst nicht was Helle_1 hier schreibt ?? ;+

...das ist Salzgitteranisch und bedeutet soviel wie:

...ich habe eh keine Ahnung, also kann ich auch gleich die Klappe halten :q:q:q:q


----------



## fjord-dusty (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



trondheim schrieb:


> @fjord-dusty
> 
> was soll denn der unsinn
> das privat buchen keine qualität hat ???


Ähm... hab ich das irgendwo geschrieben? 

Ich sagte lediglich, dass man auch bei Privatbuchungen auf die Nase fallen _kann_, nicht, dass das passieren _wird._

In nahezu jedem Thema, wo jemand mit einem Reiseveranstalter nicht zufrieden war, wird die private Buchung empfohlen, quasi als Allheilmittel. Ich halte das für eine ziemlich unsinnige Aussage, denn allein hier am Board gibt es sicherlich ebenso viele Threads, die von schiefgegangenen privaten Buchungen berichten wie solche, die Veranstalterfehler belegen. Es kann _bei beiden_ Organisationsformen was schiefgehen.

Im Falle, _dass_ etwas nicht klappt, hat man bei einer über Veranstalter gebuchten Reise einfach die besseren Karten, siehe auch Thomas' Posting. Versuch mal, bei einer privaten Buchung hinterher Ansprüche geltend zu machen... Nach mittlerweile über 15 Jahren in der Reisebranche glaube ich durchaus zu wissen, wovon ich hier rede. 

Davon abgesehen ärgert es mich auch immer ein bißchen, wenn sämtliche Veranstalter bei solchen Themen in die Pfanne gehauen werden. Wir arbeiten mit unserem jetzt seit Anfang letzten Jahres zusammen, seitdem war schon viermal (!) jemand vom Team bei uns, um immer genau über die Anlage, das Revier und alles, was dazu gehört informiert zu sein. Es wird sehr vieles unternommen, um die Qualität der Reise für den Gast sicherzustellen. Das fängt schon bei der Beratung an, wo dem Gast das für ihn passende Gebiet empfohlen wird, geht mit umfassenden Vorabinformationen in schriftlicher Form weiter und hört nach der Reise immer noch nicht auf. Da wird der Gast nochmals intensiv befragt, anhand der Ergebnisse wird an Verbesserungen gearbeitet.

Ich weiss, dass es auch bei privaten Buchungen sehr viele positive Beispiele gibt, aber es ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Regel, dass dort solch ein Aufwand betrieben wird, wie es bei seriösen Veranstaltern üblich ist. Angesichts dessen kann ich mich bei Aussagen wie: "buch nächstes Mal privat, das ist viiiiel besser" nicht immer ganz zurückhalten. Ich sage ganz klar _nicht_, dass es bei Privatbuchungen keine Qualität gibt, aber es ist schlicht Quatsch, wenn man private Buchungen pauschal und ausnahmslos als besser als Veranstalterbuchungen bezeichnet.


----------



## Pirat (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Wie ???? Du verstehst nicht was Helle_1 hier schreibt ?? ;+
> 
> ...das ist Salzgitteranisch und bedeutet soviel wie:
> 
> ...ich habe eh keine Ahnung, also kann ich auch gleich die Klappe halten :q:q:q:q


@hotte50: Danke für die Übersetzung! Ich hatte wenig mit Leuten aus Salzgitter zu tun, deshalb entschuldige meine Unwissenheit.:q Aber jetzt bin ich im Bilde.


----------



## Fröya (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Norlyr schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da wird jemand vom Reiseveranstalter, Hausbesitzer, Baufirma oder wem auch immer verarscht und dann muss er sich auch noch so ein unqualifiziertes Geschwafel anhören wie hier! Manchmal kann ichs echt nicht glauben...|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß norlyr#h



Du bringst es auf den Punkt! Also manchmal, es tut mir leid dass ich das jetzt sagen muss, frag ich mich wirklich wieso manche Leute, die es nun echt nicht nötig haben, so nen Senf ablassen müssen...?!
Urlauber, die vielleicht lange auf den Urlaub hinfiebern, sparen, und sich tierisch auf die hart erarbeiteten schönsten Tage des Jahres freuen, werden, wie oben ja schon gesagt, verarscht und für blöd verkauft - und dann gibt doch tatsächlich Menschen, die meinen, sie haben die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen und müssten das für die Veranstalter oder wem auch immer irgendwie hinbiegen - oder auch einfach nur wieder dagegen sein????????????????Das kann doch nicht euer Ernst sein! Irgendwo is mal Schluß mit der Klug*******rei! Und ihr wisst wen ich meine!! Jungs, ich hab euch wirklich sehr gerne, aber mit manchen Aktionen könntet ihr euch mal zurück nehmen! Das macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr! Is ja schon fast lächerlich.#d
Hoffe, die Betroffenen Island-Urlauber bekommen ne fette Entschädigung, auch wenn sich die verlorenen Tage nicht wieder reinholen lassen.


----------



## RäucherReiner (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@ Fröya
Du sprichst mie aus der Seele#6#6#6#6#6|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Torsk (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



fjord-dusty schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ärgert es mich auch immer ein bißchen, wenn sämtliche Veranstalter bei solchen Themen in die Pfanne gehauen werden...



Naja, gewissermaßen hat man sich ja den Schuh selbst angezogen, indem sofort der Eine oder Andere mit von mir jetzt mal vermuteter gewissen Nähe zu dem einen oder anderen Veranstaltern meinte , für die kritisierte Firma in die Bresche springen zu müssen...

Im übrigen erschließt es sich mir immer noch nicht ganz, was der ganze Thread unter Reiseberichte über Norwegen zu suchen hat, aber das nur am Rande...


----------



## Heydi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hi annie-mo,
in welchen Ort auf Island warst DU?

Gruß Heydi


----------



## annie-mo (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

wir sind im vorfeld mehrere male umgeparkt worden. waren dann im endeffekt in sudureyi...


----------



## Pirat (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@Fröya+ @RäucherReiner
Ich schließe mich eurer Meinung voll an!!!
Besonders Fröya ein|good:|good:|good:


----------



## fjord-dusty (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Torsk schrieb:


> Naja, gewissermaßen hat man sich ja den Schuh selbst angezogen, indem sofort der Eine oder Andere mit von mir jetzt mal vermuteter gewissen Nähe zu dem einen oder anderen Veranstaltern meinte , für die kritisierte Firma in die Bresche springen zu müssen...


Sehe ich eigentlich nicht so. Ich habe erst das Bedürfnis verspürt, diese letzten Posts zu schreiben, nachdem es hier Aussagen zu lesen gab, die nahelegten, dass private Buchungen prinzipiell besser seien als Veranstalterbuchungen. Wer da vorher für wen in die Bresche gesprungen ist oder auch nicht, war dabei für mich irrelevant, mir ging es einzig um diese Aussage.


----------



## ReneSL (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Moin Moin
Eine private Buchung ist doch eine individuelle Zusammenstellung meiner
Urlaubpläne und nicht die Standartbuchung ( 08 15)beim Reiseveranstalter.Ob meine Zusammenstellung qualitativ besser ist, habe ich in der Hand.


Gruß Rene SL:g


----------



## Pinn (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



ReneSL schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Eine private Buchung ist doch eine individuelle Zusammenstellung meiner
> Urlaubpläne und nicht die Standartbuchung ( 08 15)beim Reiseveranstalter.Ob meine Zusammenstellung qualitativ besser ist, habe ich in der Hand.
> 
> ...



Islands Lachse sind ein Angel-Traum von mir, seit ich die Mortensen-Trilogie gesehen habe. Und bisher habe ich mir alle Angel-Träume erfüllen können, auch wenn es bei mir Jahre länger gedauert hat, als wenn ich sofort bei einem Reiseveranstalter gebucht hätte.

Egal ob Irland, Schweden, Norwegen oder Kanada, irgendwie habe ich bisher fast alles ohne Reiseunternehmen hinbekommen und war nicht enttäuscht. Man muß sich vorher freilich intensiv informieren, und das ist zeitaufwändig. Buchen beim Veranstalter ist bequemer.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## hardanger2002 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo zusammen,

Bin Donnerstag aus Sudureyri zurückgekommen und kann die Aussagen teilweise bestätigen.
Hatte jedoch von vornherein diesen Ort gebucht und war somit nicht von Umbuchungen betroffen.
Die teilweise noch nicht ganz ferig renovierten Häuser lagen zwischen 200 u. 500 m vom Boot entfernt, da man das Tackle im Boot lassen konnte, war das aber keine grosse Sache.
Das Entfernen und Einparken der Boote aus der Dreierreihe ging mit etwas Übung in max. 5 min. vonstatten, einer zusätzlicher Schwimmsteg ist im Bau, so das sich das Problem entspannen wird.
Haben nach 3 Tagen 40l v. 200 verbraucht, so das das mit den Tankanzeigen, welche noch angeschlossen werden auch nicht so tragisch ist, man kann auch jeden Tag nachtanken.
Für die An und Abmeldung sowie Positionsangaben sind wenigstens rudimentäre Englischkenntnisse nötig, sonst kann es zu teuren Missverständnissen kommen.
Außer massenweise Dorsch bis ca. 15 kg sind auch Steinbeißer da, Beanglung jedoch stark wetterabhängig, im Flachen enorme Hängergefahr, die guten Stellen 6 sm vor der Küste nur bei wenig Wind oder enormen Selbstvertrauen in die Fahrkünste und das, sicher gute aber auch nicht unsinkbare Boot befischbar.
Die Entscheidung, das Selbstfiletieren zu untersagen musste wohl getroffen werden, nachdem "Filetierspezies" 150 kg. Dorsch für 20 kg Filet gebraucht werden.
Da auch diese Fische in die Fangquote eingehen 
und vom Veranstalter bezahlt werden müssen, hätte angeblich die Kalkulation nicht mehr gestimmt.
Da ich, wie im vorigen Jahr in Talknafjördur  nicht selbst filetieren wollte, war mir das aber ziemlich egal.
Die gelieferten Pakete der Fischfabrik (kostenlos, voriges Jahr noch 2 Euro das kg) sind übrigens 1a Qualität, auch wenn es mit der Auswahl der Zusammenstellung nicht geklappt hat.
Haben 3x selbst Dorsch gegessen, reichlich Würmer im Filet, viel Spass beim Selbstfiletieren, da lass ich mir doch die Würmer in der Fischfabrik rausziehen (selbst gesehen).
Waren 16 Stunden unterwegs, angetaut war noch nichts. 
Im großen und ganzen waren wir eigentlich zufrieden, ärgerlich ist nur die mangelhafte Informationspolitik des Veranstalters, je nachdem, wen man am Telefon hat, bekommt man unterschiedliche Auskünfte und die Homepage wird scheinbar auch nur alle paar Monate aktualisiert, aber ich denke, das wird sich alles im Laufe des Jahres einspielen.
In Reikjavik besser einen Mietwagen nehmen und das angebotene Programm auf eigene Faust absolvieren (goldener Kreis, blaue Lagune), man bekommt das sonst zeitlich schlecht auf die Reihe.

M.f.G.

hardanger2002


----------



## Pirat (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



fjord-dusty schrieb:


> Sehe ich eigentlich nicht so. Ich habe erst das Bedürfnis verspürt, diese letzten Posts zu schreiben, nachdem es hier Aussagen zu lesen gab, die nahelegten, dass private Buchungen prinzipiell besser seien als Veranstalterbuchungen. Wer da vorher für wen in die Bresche gesprungen ist oder auch nicht, war dabei für mich irrelevant, mir ging es einzig um diese Aussage.


@ Fjord-Dusty: Ich, für meinen Teil, habe nicht behauptet das Veranstalterreisen generell schlecht sind. In einem meiner vorherigen Postings hab ich ja gesagt, das man sich bei allen Arten von Reisen ansch... kann. Privat gebucht oder mit Veranstalter. Ich habe schon einige Reisen, (Wanderreisen, Radreisen) in Irland, Südfrankreich, Nordskandinavien. Kanada und Dänemark gemacht. Alle über einen Reiseveranstalter. Und meine Frau und ich waren immer sehr zufrieden. Bei dem Reiseveranstalter sind wir geblieben. Ich habe aber auch von Leuten( aus 1. Hand) gehört bei denen es nicht so war. Genau so habe ich Leute gehört( auch aus 1. Hand) die sich bei Privatbuchungen voll angemeiert haben. Wenn man privat bucht sollte man schon wissen was man will und sich gründlich informieren.( bei Veranstalterreisen natürlich auch) Aber man hat mehr Arbeit mit der Buchung wie beim Veranstalter. 

Jedenfalls bin ich der Meinung, das man Schwarze Schafe, egal ob Privatbuchung oder Veranstalter, beim Namen nennen sollte um anderen Reisenden das gleiche Dilemma zu ersparen.|wavey:


----------



## brando (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@Fröya: das sehe ich aber doch anders...das hier ist das Internet und da sollte man JEDEN Inhalt mit vorsicht genießen und wenigstens 2 Sekunden auch mal an eine andere Seite der Geschichte denken. Ich habe letzens gelesen, dass Schulkinder/Studenten in Referaten,Aufsätzen etc. Forenbeiträge bzw. Informationen von privaten Homepages als Wahrheit betrachtet und völlig unreflektiert als Internetquelle angeben---dabei ist das einzige was mir aus meinem grandiosen 1jährigem Studium#t in Erinnerung geblieben ist, dass man selbst Fachbücher von Experten hinterfragen soll.
Nun gut was ich damit sagen will ist, dass sehr viele Leute Interessen im Internet vertreten, seien es die eigenen oder die einem Anbieter zu schaden/zu schützen. Ich erinnere mich hier an Fälle in denen Veranstalter kritisiert wurden und plötzlich kommt ein neuer Member und bricht sich für den Veranstalter ne Zacke aus der Krone--das ist dann auch sein einziger Beitrag geblieben. Komisch oder?
Ich will nicht sagen, dass der Veranstalte ohneSchuld ist und  sowas schon vorkommen kann aber ich finde es schlimm, dass die die sowas sagen sofort als "mit dem veranstalter verwandt" bezeichnet werden.
Wenn Angeltage verloren gehen und auch sonst alles schäbig ist, ist das natürlich sehr übel...inwieweit manche Leute aber Sachen als katastrofe empfinden bei der ein Veranstalter dafür sofort an die Wand gestellt werden muss und ein andere darüber vielleicht nur mal kurz den Kopf schüttelt und sich nicht den Urlaub verderben lässt ist individuell. (Hier zum Beispiel :
"Auch die Situation im hafen war eine Zumutung. Die Boote lagen zum Teil in vier Reihen a 4 Boote an eine Stegseite (foto anbei) . Jeden Tag erstmal Zeit- und Nervenraubendes Booterangieren beovor man sein Boot frei bekommen hat." von annie-mo und "Das Entfernen und Einparken der Boote aus der Dreierreihe ging mit etwas Übung in max. 5 min" von hardanger2002)
Also nicht immer alles so heiß essen wie es gekocht wird oder wie das heißt:m


----------



## berndalois (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo an alle!
Jetzt muss ich ich auch mal dazu melden, nachdem ich alle 16 Seiten durchgelesen habe und meine Gefühle jetzt noch gemischter sind als vorher. Ich werde morgen früh mit drei Angelkollegen nach Island reisen - mit Angelreisen Hamburg. Ursprünglich hatten wir Sudavik gebucht, wurden auf Flateyri umgebucht und letzten Freitag - also immerhin 4 Tage vor Reisebeginn - bekamen wir die Nachricht, dass die Häuser in Flateyri noch nicht fertig seien und wir nun nach Olafsfjördur umgeleitet würden. Wir werden also von Reykjavik aus nach Akureyri fliegen, von dort gehts nach Olafsfjördur und dort seien alle Leistungen dieselben wie wir sie gebucht haben. Also Boot, Haus, Hafen, Angelmöglichkeiten etc. Allerdings hat das Haus nicht drei sondern nur 2 Schlafzimmer. Wir werden uns überraschen lassen, was sonst noch alles nur auf ausdrückliches Nachfragen rauskommt. Immerhin hat Herr Weiß diesmal vorher reagiert, das dürfte bestimmt auch mit den Vorgängen hier im AB zu tun haben.
Wir werden uns übernächste Woche melden und schreiben, wie's war. Wie hier schon mehrfach gesagt wurde: Angelreisen Hamburg/Vöglers Angelreisen hat einen Ruf zu verlieren!

Übrigens, mal eine konkrete Frage an die, die schon da waren: Ist auf dem Boot eigentlich ein Gaff vorhanden oder sollte man eins mitnehmen? Das geht aus den vielen Unterlagen nämlich nicht so genau hervor. Und wie ist das mit dem Boot: kriegen wir das vollgetankt oder müssen wir es anfangs voll tanken und geben es leer ab? Das ist bei Mietwagen im Ausland ja auch immer unterschiedlich geregelt.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Bernd


----------



## viking (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo Leute,

gibt es hier jemanden der auch übers Angeln in Island berichten kann, oder geht es nur um das kleinkarierte Gezeter über die Startschwierigkeiten des Veranstalters ?

Viking


----------



## hardanger2002 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



berndalois schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> Jetzt muss ich ich auch mal dazu melden, nachdem ich alle 16 Seiten durchgelesen habe und meine Gefühle jetzt noch gemischter sind als vorher. Ich werde morgen früh mit drei Angelkollegen nach Island reisen - mit Angelreisen Hamburg. Ursprünglich hatten wir Sudavik gebucht, wurden auf Flateyri umgebucht und letzten Freitag - also immerhin 4 Tage vor Reisebeginn - bekamen wir die Nachricht, dass die Häuser in Flateyri noch nicht fertig seien und wir nun nach Olafsfjördur umgeleitet würden. Wir werden also von Reykjavik aus nach Akureyri fliegen, von dort gehts nach Olafsfjördur und dort seien alle Leistungen dieselben wie wir sie gebucht haben. Also Boot, Haus, Hafen, Angelmöglichkeiten etc. Allerdings hat das Haus nicht drei sondern nur 2 Schlafzimmer. Wir werden uns überraschen lassen, was sonst noch alles nur auf ausdrückliches Nachfragen rauskommt. Immerhin hat Herr Weiß diesmal vorher reagiert, das dürfte bestimmt auch mit den Vorgängen hier im AB zu tun haben.
> Wir werden uns übernächste Woche melden und schreiben, wie's war. Wie hier schon mehrfach gesagt wurde: Angelreisen Hamburg/Vöglers Angelreisen hat einen Ruf zu verlieren!
> 
> ...



Hallo !

Ein Gaff, im Übergabeprotokoll Enterhaken genannt, ist größtenteils vorhanden, die Mitnahme eines eigenen kann aber nicht schaden
(im Rutenrohr, wird normalerweise nicht mitgewogen).
Das Boot ist vollgetankt und muss wieder voll abgegeben werden.
In Olafsfjördur wohl viel Dorsch, dafür klein, ca. 3 kg aber gut auf Steinbeißer.
Mein Tipp, kein Geld tauschen, auch Kleinstbeträge können mit Kreditkarte bezahlt werden, außer Bus in Reikjavik, dort passend Bargeld, kein Geld zurück, eine Fahrt ca. 250 Kr.

M.f.G.

hardanger2002


----------



## hardanger2002 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



viking schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> gibt es hier jemanden der auch übers Angeln in Island berichten kann, oder geht es nur um das kleinkarierte Gezeter über die Startschwierigkeiten des Veranstalters ?
> 
> Viking



Hallo Viking,

Einen Bericht stelle ich ein, wenn ich alle Fotos der Reiseteilnehmer zusammen habe.
Zur Angelei kann nur sagen, es ist massenhaft Fisch dort, springt aber auch in Island nicht von selbst ins Boot, wer in Norwegen nichts fängt wird es außer Minidorschen auch dort zu nichts bringen.
Wie überall ist die Angelei von der Kenntnis der aktuell fängigen Stellen (Fischer sehr hilfsbereit), dem Wetter und der jeweiligen Saison abhängig.
Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz gibt es dort auch Heilbutt, einen von ca. 20kg selbst gesehen und ein größerer im Drill verloren gegangen.

Alles in allem ein entwicklungsfähiges Revier, von dem sicher noch einige spektakuläre Fangmeldungen kommen werden.

M.f.G.

hardanger2002


----------



## LarsDA (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

*Lach*
Das passt ja alles wunderbar zusammen mit meinen Erkenntnissen über Vögler´s.
Ich hoffe nur, dort wird unsere Kritik jetzt mal zu einem kundenfreundlicheren Verhalten führen (was ja bei einer ganzen Reihe von Angelreiseveranstaltern an der Tagesordnung ist) und wie man es für sein Geld sicherlich erwarten kann.
:vik:


----------



## viking (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo Hardanger2002,

danke, freu mich schon drauf.

MfG

viking


----------



## sandfisch (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo und Morgens allen zusammen #h
Habe mich grade durch *alle Seiten* gelesen und kann nur sagen das die Jungs einen richtigen Griff in die Exkremente getan haben und das das wohl* Kein Angelurlaub *war wie man sich das vorstellt. Da kann es nur eins geben,der Veranstalter hat den Supergau erlebt (die Angler sauer,das Immage demoliert und das Schlimmste *es ist Bekannt geworden* dank nordland-franky #6) er lädt die Jungs auf seine Kosten zu nem Urlaub ein der den Namen Urlaub auch verdient|pftroest: das währ eine vernünftige haltung und der richtige Ansatz um bei den Anglern wieder zu Punkten!! Das ist aber meine Meinung,bin gespannt wie die Geschichte ausgeht.
Lasst euch nicht Veralbern und bleibt Standhaft bei den Gesprächen mit dem Veranstalter!!!|krach:

Beste Grüße vom Sandfisch## |splat2:


----------



## Quappenqualle (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@ nordman: Lange nichts von Dir gehört...:g


----------



## fjordbutt (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Thilo Weiss schrieb:


> Liebe Angelboardgemeinde,
> 
> um weiteren Spekulationen vorzubeugen, möchte ich an dieser Stelle einige Anmerkungen machen und Euch über die Fakten auf Island informieren.
> Es ist richtig, dass sich in unseren beiden Reisezielen Flateyri und Sudureyri der Bau unserer Häuser verzögert hat, *so dass unsere Gäste zur Zeit noch in renovierten Häusern untergebracht sind*.
> ...





ähmmm|kopfkrat hab ich da jetzt was verpasst?? das sind die renovierten Häuser?? das kann sich doch nur um ein mißverständnis handeln??;+ oder sind sie von innen auf 4 sterne niveau??

also wenn ich dort "urlaub" gemacht hätte:v


----------



## angel-sachse (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Vielleicht ist ja das gelbe Haus im Hintergrund gemeint...|kopfkrat


----------



## Lengkiller3 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo hardanger2002,

Da Freunde und ich auch im August nach Island wollen hab ich noch einige Fragen:
Wie habt Ihr den Fisch, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Ihr 20 kg mit genommen habt, zu euren 40 kg "normalen" Gepäck nach Hause gekriegt? Da auf dem Rückflug auch nur 40 kg erlaubt sind. Oder? Wurde der Fisch, wie vereinbart mit einem Kühl-LKW zum Flughafen gebracht?

Weiss Vieleicht ein anderer wie das organisiert wird?

Gruß

Lengkiller3


----------



## mekoenig (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

|kopfkrat   	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  Hallo Hardanger2002
 Ich habe noch zu Sudureyri einige Fragen !
 Du erwähntest etwas von an und abmelden bzw. Positionsangaben in engl.
 Heißt das, man  muss sich abmelden wenn man raus fährt bzw. die Position  
 des Angelgrundes angeben wo man fischt ?
 Oder habe ich etwas missverstanden.
 Ansich wäre es keine schlechte Idee. Letztes Jahr in Talknafjödur hat das niemanden interessiert!
 Zu den Booten, im letzten Jahr vermisste ich einen Bootshaken an Board.
 Wir mussten so manche Ehrenrunde, beim anlegen, drehen weil wenige Zentimeter fehlten und der Wind anderes mit uns vorhatte. Eigentlich sollte
 der Bootshaken zur Standardausrüstung gehören.  
 Herr T. Weiss wurde von uns darauf hingewiesen und versprach Abhilfe.
 Ist es denn so ?
 Des weiteren Erwähntes du das die Renovierungen noch nicht abgeschlossen sind. Kann das nachteilig sein ?
 So das wäre es erstmal.
 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 mekoenig


----------



## hardanger2002 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Lengkiller3 schrieb:


> Hallo hardanger2002,
> 
> Da Freunde und ich auch im August nach Island wollen hab ich noch einige Fragen:
> Wie habt Ihr den Fisch, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Ihr 20 kg mit genommen habt, zu euren 40 kg "normalen" Gepäck nach Hause gekriegt? Da auf dem Rückflug auch nur 40 kg erlaubt sind. Oder? Wurde der Fisch, wie vereinbart mit einem Kühl-LKW zum Flughafen gebracht?
> ...



Hallo Lengkiller !

Die 20 kg Filet (mit Verpackung 21 kg) wurden kurz vor dem Abflug nach Deutschland aus dem Kühlhaus in Hafnafjördur geholt.
Das Gewicht geht in die 40kg mit ein, die Rutenrohre wurden nicht gewogen, der Fisch auch nur nachlässig aufs Band gestellt und danach als Sperrgepäck aufgegeben, man sollte aber zur Sicherheit das Limit einhalten, kann im Ernstfall teuer werden.

M.f.G.

hardanger 2002


----------



## hardanger2002 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



mekoenig schrieb:


> |kopfkrat   	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  Hallo Hardanger2002
> Ich habe noch zu Sudureyri einige Fragen !
> Du erwähntest etwas von an und abmelden bzw. Positionsangaben in engl.
> Heißt das, man  muss sich abmelden wenn man raus fährt bzw. die Position
> ...



Hallo mekoenig !

Das Ab- und Anmelden mit Bootsnummer sind Pflicht, Positionsangaben nur auf Nachfrage der Küstenwache.
Ich denke, der Grund liegt in dem, im Gegensatz zu Talknafjördur nicht vorhandenen Satelliten-Notsender.
Die Boote haben übrigens 130 statt 160 PS, sind dadurch etwas langsamer, da größer, ca. 15 kn.
Als Bootshaken dient ein Gaff, im Übergabeprotokoll Enterhaken genannt.
Neue Häuser sind im Bau, so das die bisherigen Unterkünfte dann vielleicht zu Ende renoviert werden können, ich kann jedoch nur für unser Haus (Tungata 4) sprechen, war aber eigentlich nur eine Kleinigkeit (eine fehlende Türschwelle).
Bettwäsche ist vor Ort, Handtücher auch !

M.f.G.

hardanger 2002


----------



## Reisender (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@hardanger2002


Klasse Antworten ....#h#h#h......Würde ich mir von anderen auch mehr Wünschen.

Ich Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mal nach Island zu Fliegen.......daher habe ich mir deine Antworten mal auf halde geleget....(natürlich nur für mich)....:g:g:g

Würde mir gerne noch mehr Infos von dir ziehen !!!!

Könntest du uns mal sagen wie es so im allgemeinen ist mit Ruten und allem .......????


----------



## hardanger2002 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Reisender schrieb:


> @hardanger2002
> 
> 
> Klasse Antworten ....#h#h#h......Würde ich mir von anderen auch mehr Wünschen.
> ...



Hallo Reisender !

Aufgrund der Gepäckbeschränkungen bei Flugreisen
kann man natürlich nicht für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet sein.
Eigentlich reicht eine 30lbs Bootsrute mit Multi und eine Rute mit Stationärrolle für leichtes Pilken und zum Plattfischangeln von Boot oder Mole, verstaut in einem handelsüblichen Transportrohr oder selbstgebaut aus 100 - 150 mm Abwasserrohr mit zwei Endkappen + angeschraubtem Trageriemen.
Größtes Gewichtsproblem stellen Bleie und Pilker dar, da man die Abrisse nicht kalkulieren kann, läuft man Gefahr auf dem Rückflug alles wieder dabeizuhaben. Normalerweise reichen 4-5 Pilker 250g und 3-4 Pilker 500g, einfache silberne Stabpilker  oder Eigenbau aus rostfreiem Rohr und Überbestände dann vor Ort lassen.
Statt Blei zum Naturköderangeln kann man auch die Pilker ohne Drilling in das Schlepprohr einhängen und so nochmal Gewicht sparen.
Wenn mann mit 500g bei starker Drift nicht mehr runter kommt muß man umsetzen, ein Dorsch ab 10kg ist dann  kaum noch hochzubekommen, da auch gern quergehakt.  Den einen oder anderen Pilker kann man im Rutenrohr mitverstauen, natürlich nicht soviele, das man es nicht mehr vom Boden hochbekommt .
Der Verkauf von Blei durch die örtlichen Betreuer ist wohl schon organisiert worden, mit Pilkern schwächelt es noch, Infos beim Veranstalter vor Abreise einholen.
Im Kaufladen Sudureyri liegen nur Bleie ab 1000g und Pilker bis 150g.

M.f.G.

hardanger 2002


----------



## schneider (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

so, wir sind zurück aus Island und hier kommt der versprochene Reisebericht. Ich versuche, so sachlich wie möglich zu bleiben und positives wie negatives zu nennen...

Wie ja vorher erwähnt, wurden wir kurz vor unserem Reiseantritt von Flatyeri auf Sudureyi mit den hier an diversen Stellen erläuterten Erklärungen umgebucht. Am Flughafen in Reyjkjavik angekommen, wurden wir von einer Deutschen empfangen, die für Vöglers arbeitet und darüber informiert, das wir leider doch nicht nach Sudureyi kommen würden, da es Probleme mit den Häusern gibt. Auf einem Zettel  bekamen wir ein paar Infos über unser neues Reiseziel, Olafsfjordür in Nordisland, in einer komplett anderen Ecke der Insel.

Laut diesem Zettel war es dem Verantstalter nicht möglich gewesen, uns noch rechtzeitig zu informieren. Angeblich sei alles genauso komfortabel und perfekt wie die Häuser in Sudureyi und da wir sowieso keine Wahl hatten, mussten wir uns wohl oder übel darauf einlassen. 

Die Häuser vor Ort waren gepflegt, hatten aber nicht ganz die Standards, wie im Prospekt beschrieben. Es gab keine Trockenräume für die Klamotten und einige Gruppen hatten auch weniger Zimmer, als gebucht (2 statt 3). Alles in allem waren die Häuser aber ok. Positiv zu erwähnen waren dort auf jeden Fall die Jakuzis vor den Häusern. War sehr angenehm, bei Schneeregen in dem heißen Thermalwasser gemütlich ein Bierchen zu schlürfen.

Was sehr negativ war: Auf dem Infozettel, den wir am Flughafen ehalten hatten, hieß es, es wäre ein Weg von 200m von den Häusern bis zu den Booten - in Wirlichkeit war es locker mehr als das Doppelte. In der vollen Montur und teilweise mit Gepäck bei Schneeregen und Wind war das alles andere als Komfortabel.

Die zuständigen Isländer vor Ort, Asgeir und Frimann, haben sich meiner Meinung nach sehr viel Mühe gegeben, das beste für uns heraus zu holen. Trotz anfänglicher Problemchen (die erstenTage gab es z.B. noch keine Styroboxen), haben die sich echt Mühe gegeben, uns den Aufenthalt so gut wie möglich zu gestalten. Regelmäßig kamen sie zu Besuch, um nach dem Rechten zu sehen. Nach ein paar Tagen hatten wir immerhin von denen auch ein kleines Auto zur Verfügung, das wir mit allen Gruppen teilen mussten, was auch weitgehend recht gut funktioniert hat.

Wettermäßig hatten wir einige Tage Pech und konnten nicht raus fahren. Im Katalog wurden die Westfjorde ja unter anderem deshalb so gelobt, weil man dort bei fast allen Windverhältnissen immer einen Fjord findet, in dem man trotzdem noch gut angeln kann. Da oben war das leider anders und wir waren aufs Molenangeln im Hafen beschränkt.

Alles in allem hat Vöglers das schlimmste abgewendet, und vermieden, das der Urlaub komplett ins Wasser fällt, das muss man denen schon lassen. Als sehr negativ haben wir allerdings die extrem schlechte Informationspolitik empfunden. Am Flughafen hieß es, man hätte uns nicht mehr rechtzeitig informieren können, obwohl unser "Bucher" noch zwei Tage vorher von angereisen.de angerufen worden war und da sollte noch alles ok sein. Die Handynummer war also vorhanden uns das Handy auch immer an, komisch. Genauso hätte man wenigstens so ehrlich sein können und eine realistische Entfernungsangabe zu den Booten machen können. Ein Mietwagen für jedes Haus wäre eine sinnvolle Schadensbegrenzung gewesen, zum einen für die Wege, zum anderen, um an den Tagen, an denen eine Ausfahrt aufgrund der örtlichen Verhältnisse nicht möglich war, vielleicht wenigstens mal ins Hinterland zu fahren und was anderes sinnvolles zu machen.

Vöglers hat uns eine Entschädigung von 300 Euro angeboten, ich werde noch berichten, ob das am Ende wenigstens reibunslos über die Bühne gegangen ist.

Jetzt zum Angeln dort:
Die Boote hatten auch dort teilweise keine Spritanzeige und kein Gaff und hatten nur 130 PS, was aber völlig ausreichend war. Filetieren musste man selbst, überschüssiger Fisch wurde gerne entgegengenommen um von der Fabrik verwertet zu werden. Bei schlechtem Wetter konnte man von der Mole Plattfisch und Dorsch fangen, und im See, an dem die Häuser lagen, waren Saiblinge und Forellen. 

Wenn das Wetter eine Ausfahrt zugelassen hatte, stand man im Fisch:

Kleine und mittlere Dorsche gabs eigentlich überall, große musste man suchen, konnte sie aber durchaus finden. Die Größten lagen zwischen 1,10 und 1,20m. Seelachs musste man ein bisschen suchen und wenn man ihn gefunden hatte, war er in guten Mengen da. Steinbeisser war schon schwieriger auszumachen, aber durchaus in schönen Mengen vorhanden. Küstennah in hängerreichen Gebieten konnte man gute Fänge machen. Die beste Ausfahrt brachte auf unserem Boot 16 Stück von kleinen bis mittleren Größen. Richtig Große waren nicht dabei. Heilbutt ist laut Auskunft des ötlichen Fischers ein sehr seltener Fang und in keiner Gruppe gab es Kontakt mit dem Plattfisch. (In Sudureyi in den Westfjorden soll angeblich ein sehr großer gehakt worden sein, der aber nicht gelandet werden konnte.)

Alles in allem war längst nicht alles so wie versprochen, aber den Supergau hat Vöglers zumindest erfolgreich abgewendet. Vor Ort hat sich allerdnigs keiner von dem Team blicken lassen, das hätte vielleicht am Anfang die vorgefundenen Mängel noch aus der Welt schaffen können. Wie gesagt, ob die Entschädigung problemlos ausgezahlt wird, werde ich Euch noch berichten.

p.s.: Die Häuser in Flateyri sind nach Auskunft von Anglern, die vor Ort waren, übrigens noch weit davon entfernt, fertig zu sein. Von einigen standen die Fundamente, von anderen die Grundmauern. Das hätte man tatsächlich vorher wissen können. Aber, wie gesagt, das habe ich nur gehört und nicht selber gesehen. Vielleicht äußert sich ja noch einer von den Leuten, die dort waren.

So, genug jetzt. Viele Grüße an alle Olafsfjordür-Fahrer, war trotz allem ein sehr guter und geselliger Trip und ein echt gutes und faires Miteinander (mit einer kleinen Ausnahme - diejenigen, die da waren, wissen, was ich meine: Hände aus den Hüften!  

Gruß,
Schneider


----------



## Reisender (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



schneider schrieb:


> so, wir sind zurück aus Island und hier kommt der versprochene Reisebericht. Ich versuche, so sachlich wie möglich zu bleiben und positives wie negatives zu nennen...
> Gruß,
> Schneider


 

Na gut, aber die Wahrheit ist einem doch lieber.#h

Danke für deinen Bericht Schneider.....und immer am Ball bleiben. #6#6

Eine Frage hätte ich doch noch, wie viel habt ihr für die Reise bezahlt ???


----------



## schneider (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Reisender schrieb:


> Na gut, aber die Wahrheit ist einem doch lieber.#h



verstehe nicht ganz, was Du meinst, genau das habe ich doch gerade geschrieben???

Die Tour hat bei 5 Personen ungefähr 1150 Euro pro Kopf gekostet, auf den Cent genau weiss ich es gerade nicht.


----------



## Reisender (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



schneider schrieb:


> verstehe nicht ganz, was Du meinst, genau das habe ich doch gerade geschrieben???
> 
> Die Tour hat bei 5 Personen ungefähr 1150 Euro pro Kopf gekostet, auf den Cent genau weiss ich es gerade nicht.


 

Ok, dachte halt nur das einiges im verborgenen geblieben ist. Da es ja hier schon einige zeit heiß her ging.......

Danke für deine Antwort.#h#h


----------



## GPS (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hallo, ich habe mit interesse eure berichte gelesen. ich fahre am 12. 06. nach flateyri zum festival. weiß jemand wie zur zeit die lage vor ort ist?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



GPS schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe mit interesse eure berichte gelesen. ich fahre am 12. 06. nach flateyri zum festival. weiß jemand wie zur zeit die lage vor ort ist?


 

GEIL!!!!
ich auch :vik::m:g:q!!
also zur zeit sieht es ausser dem wetter (teilweise wohl schneetreiben) mit den fängen sehr gut aus ...
Dorsche bis 40pfd, heilbutt bis 33kg gelandet, einen von gut 2m vor dem boot beim "gaffen" verloren.
Stonies noch schleppend!!!

ausserdem wurde uns von daiwa mitgeteilt das bis dahin ALLES wie geplant geboten werden kann und WIRD!!!

vielleicht sehen wir uns ja vor ort, spätestens bei der preisverleihung (ich bin dann hoffendlich der mit dem riiiiesen pokal |uhoh:|rolleyes:q)

grüße aus lübeck

mirco


----------



## Dorschkopp2 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@bootangler

fahre direkt nach euch am 19.06 nach flatery. was heißt denn alles wird geboten?? Häuser wie ursprünglich prospektiert? boote mit spritanzeige? entfernung zum boot unter 800m?

wär ja nach allem was man hier so liest sehr schön.


----------



## Bin Angeln (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo zusammen, 

hier wird ja ordentlich auf Angelreisen Hamburg draufgehauen.
Ich möchte über positive Erfahrungen mit dem Reiseanbieter berichten. Als wir vor zwei Jahren  wegen mehreren Staus den Charterflieger von Frankfurt nach Tromso verpasst haben und für den nächsten Tag auf eigene Kosten trotzdem hingeflogen sind, hat Herr Weiss den Transfer zur Anlage Sorreisa organisiert und ist für diese Kosten aufgekommen. Und diese sind in Norwegen enorm. 
Dieses Beispiel zeigt das es dem Veranstalter nicht egal ist wie es seinen Kunden ergeht. 

Gruß, Bin Angeln


----------



## GPS (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hallo boot angler,
da hab ich wohl was falsch gelesen, ich glaube der pokal geht in diesem jahr nach stralsund. na mal sehen, würde mich freuen euch kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



GPS schrieb:


> hallo boot angler,
> da hab ich wohl was falsch gelesen, ich glaube der pokal geht in diesem jahr nach stralsund. na mal sehen, würde mich freuen euch kennen zu lernen.


 
DAS WIRST DU :vik:
Sind vom Fishermans Partner Lübeck!!!
Wo WIR sind ist der HALIBUT!!!

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Quappenqualle (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

ach hier ist er...|kopfkrat


----------



## mot67 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

tja, was das nach einem monat norwegen nun wohl soll


----------



## Phill 748 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Wer suchet der findet,
klingt komisch ist aber so:r

Es stellt sich nur die Frage wer will ihn verstecken?;+


----------



## Dart (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Mal ne Frage aus der Abteilung ahnungslos.
Warum wurde der Tröt, nach 18 Seiten im Norway-Forum, unter Angeln Weltweit geparkt?
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## nordland-franky (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hmmm...wundert mich auch ein wenig.
aber Thomas vom Board hat jetzt den ausführlichen Bericht, mit allen Pannen.
Bin gespannt wo der auftauchen wird?!
Fände es nicht ok wenn er hier versteckt wird. 

Gruß Franky


----------



## Torsk (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Naja, Island ist nunmal nicht in Norge, aber doch noch in Europa !?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hat recht, Europa stimmt )))
Da mit erscheinen des Julimagazins die Stellungnahmenb/Berichte von Franky und Angelreisen erscheinen sollen, habe ich ds verschoben, da sonst dann in den Norgeforen noch mehr Islandthemen zu finden wären, da die Berichte in meinen Augen ja auch im gleichen Forum erscheinen sollten.

Ab jetzt nach Europa.....


----------



## Ralf1801 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Dart schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage aus der Abteilung ahnungslos.
> Warum wurde der Tröt, nach 18 Seiten im Norway-Forum, unter Angeln Weltweit geparkt?
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:


Man will scheinbar intern ein bischen vom Thema ablenken. Nach 20.000 hits im Norwegen-Forum hätte es ruhig dort bleiben können. Mal sehn ob wir eine Stellungnahme von angelreisen zu Gesicht bekommen.

Grüße, Ralf


----------



## fjord-dusty (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@Ralf: siehe das Posting unmittelbar über Deinem.

Fehler, wie sie Hamburg Angelreisen unterlaufen sind, sind unschön, können aber passieren. In dieser ganzen Sache haben sich allerdings auch einige Leute nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, die nicht mal beteiligt waren. Und dafür fehlt mir - im Gegensatz zum Problem von Hamburg Angelreisen - jegliches Verständnis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> Mal sehn ob wir eine Stellungnahme von angelreisen zu Gesicht bekommen


Wie oft denn noch:
Sowohl von Franky wie von Anglreisen wird eine Stellungnahme kommen........................


----------



## Karstein (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@ Ralf180815: schreib doch bitte noch mal dazu, dass Du Ralf Andree von Andree´s Angelreisen bist, welcher dieses Jahr erstmals das Reiseziel Island in euer Programm aufgenommen hast, dass ihr noch lang nicht ausgebucht seid und ihr für Anglerboard-Mitglieder einen Rabatt in Höhe der in eurem Camp üblichen Fischereiabgabe gewährt (dem Camp, von dem sich Angelreisen HH distanziert hat, eben weil Abgaben zum Fischfang erhoben wurden).

Schade, dass Dein Vater Karl Andree Deine Statements und das sinnfreie Werbe-Banner nicht mehr miterleben darf...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Karstein schrieb:


> @ Ralf180815: schreib doch bitte noch mal dazu, dass Du Ralf Andree von Andree´s Angelreisen bist, welcher dieses Jahr erstmals das Reiseziel Island in euer Programm aufgenommen hast, dass ihr noch lang nicht ausgebucht seid und ihr für Anglerboard-Mitglieder einen Rabatt in Höhe der in eurem Camp üblichen Fischereiabgabe gewährt (dem Camp, von dem sich Angelreisen HH distanziert hat, eben weil Abgaben zum Fischfang erhoben wurden).
> 
> Schade, dass Dein Vater Karl Andree Deine Statements und das sinnfreie Werbe-Banner nicht mehr miterleben darf...


 
DANKE!!!!|good:


----------



## snofla (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Karstein schrieb:


> und das sinnfreie Werbe-Banner nicht mehr miterleben darf...




gelesen hab ichs auch und mir meinen teil gedacht.........................


----------



## Ralf1801 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Karstein schrieb:


> @ Ralf180815: schreib doch bitte noch mal dazu, dass Du Ralf Andree von Andree´s Angelreisen bist, welcher dieses Jahr erstmals das Reiseziel Island in euer Programm aufgenommen hast, dass ihr noch lang nicht ausgebucht seid und ihr für Anglerboard-Mitglieder einen Rabatt in Höhe der in eurem Camp üblichen Fischereiabgabe gewährt (dem Camp, von dem sich Angelreisen HH distanziert hat, eben weil Abgaben zum Fischfang erhoben wurden).
> 
> Schade, dass Dein Vater Karl Andree Deine Statements und das sinnfreie Werbe-Banner nicht mehr miterleben darf...


 
Hallo Karstein, leider sind jegliche Versuche darauf aufmerksam zu machen am Admin gescheitert, weil reguros gelöscht worden. Demzufolge sind viele ahnungslose auf Island gelandet und haben nicht das bekommen was sie gebucht hatten. Das hätte man leicht verhindern können. Ich hatte meine Hilfe in Hamburg angeboten, aber man wollte diese nicht annehmen. Nur zu gut, dass wir dennoch helfen konnten: Seit einigen Wochen ist ein Teil der Gäste von Angelreisen HH in den Häusern und Booten von Andrees Angelreisen in Sudavik untergekommen, also von dem ehemaligen isländischen Partner, der doch so von Angelreisen HH verteufelt wurde. Leider hatte man nicht die Größe sich direkt an mich zu wenden und hat das den Isländern überlassen.
Im übrigen, für alle Fische die in Island in der Fischabgabestelle landen gibt es eine Gutschrift, egal wo. Denk jetzt mal nach. ;+

Viele Grüße, Ralf Andree #6


----------



## fjordbutt (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

da kann man nur hoffen, das dieses posting nicht auch noch gelöscht wird


----------



## schneider (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

So, der Vollständigkeit und Fairness halber, auch wenn es hier ja zur Zeit wieder mal vom Thema wegdriftet:

Angelreisen hat sich in unserem Fall korrekt an sein Versprechen gehalten und uns den erwähnten Ausgleich für die Unannhemlichkeiten zurück gezahlt. 

Das Unverständnis, uns ohne Vorwarnung einfach woanders hin zu schicken bleibt, aber was die Schadensbegrenzung angeht, haben sie zumindest alles eingehalten und damit einen fairen Schadensersatz geleistet.


----------



## Pinn (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Ralf1801 schrieb:


> ...
> Denk jetzt mal nach. ;+
> 
> Viele Grüße, Ralf Andree #6



Hallo Ralf,

denk selber nach!

Wer eigene kommerzielle Interessen hat, sollte sich klugerweise und fairerweise aus so einem Thread ganz raushalten, damit die Diskussion nicht penetrant zu stinken anfängt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Reisender (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Ralf1801 schrieb:


> Hallo Karstein, leider sind jegliche Versuche darauf aufmerksam zu machen am Admin gescheitert, weil reguros gelöscht worden.  ;+
> Viele Grüße, Ralf Andree #6


 

Wie so ??????


----------



## fjordbutt (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Pinn schrieb:


> Wer eigene kommerzielle Interessen hat, sollte sich klugerweise und fairerweise aus so einem Thread ganz raushalten, damit die Diskussion nicht penetrant zu stinken anfängt.



na watn geiler spruch 



Ralf1801 schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Hilfe in Hamburg angeboten, aber man wollte diese nicht annehmen. Nur zu gut, dass wir dennoch helfen konnten: Seit einigen Wochen ist ein Teil der Gäste von Angelreisen HH in den Häusern und Booten von Andrees Angelreisen in Sudavik untergekommen, also von dem ehemaligen isländischen Partner, der doch so von Angelreisen HH verteufelt wurde.



und die bemerkung von ralf stinkt?? 

kein wunder das heutzutage keiner mehr helfen will, echt dolle einstellung#6 räschpäkt Pinn:c


@schneider, schön das es doch recht schnell eingehalten wurde 

viele grüsse
fjordbutt


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

"Helfen" können hätte jede Firma vor Ort (egal welcher Anbieter) ohne das im Anglerboard veröffentlichen zu müssen (zumal die meisten Islandurlauber wohl da vor Ort eh nicht ins Netz gucken würden).

Wenn man das in einem solchen Thread "öffentlich anpreist", in dem ein Mitbewerber Probleme hat, bezeichnet man das im schwäbischen als "Gschmäckle"

Zweitens ist so ein Vorgehen durchaus als Werbung zu bezeichnen.

Unauthorisierte Werbung ist in den normalen Threads aber im Anglerboard nicht erlaubt (und schon gar nicht sehen wir es gerne, wenn sich 2 Mitbewerber (*beides Kunden vom Anglerboard übrigens,* bevor sich da wieder die Verschwörungstheoretiker versammeln)) in einem solchen Thread evtl. gegenseitig angehen würden....

Daher wurde das von mir gelöscht.


----------



## chippog (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

es ist wirklich unglaublich, womit sich angler im zwanzigsten jahrhundert so alles beschäftigen. das thema sollte unbedingt in buchform rausgegeben werden, damit diese fantastischen ergüsse auch in hundert jahren noch genossen werden können! eine ganze palette von forschern wird daran ihre freude haben. automatisch muss ich auch an folgende frage denken: was heisst besserwisser auf schwedisch? antwort: es gibt keine schwedische übersetzung; hingegen wird fleissig das deutsche wort benutzt.........


----------



## Pinn (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> und die bemerkung von ralf stinkt??



Habe ich das behauptet? Wenn ja bitte wo?

Mein Aufhänger war der Spruch


> Denk jetzt mal nach. ;+


Auch wenn ich nicht gemeint war habe ich mir doch erlaubt, das zu tun.

Seinen Beitrag fand ich *unklug* und *unfair*, weil seinem Mitbewerber peinliche Pannen unterlaufen sind. 

Und Schleichwerbung dieser Art im Forum stinkt mir, insbesondere wenn man sie dem unbefangenen Leser als angebliche Hilfsbereitschaft unterjubeln will.  Ich ärgere mich halt über Leute, die mich für blöd verkaufen wollen.

Bei dir ist das vielleicht anders.|supergri

Gruß, Werner


----------



## fjordbutt (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

lies doch deinen beitrag von gestern nochmal, dann siehst du doch was du geschrieben hast....


nur weil er mitteilte das er seine hilfe angeboten hat, soll das von ihm unfair und unklug sein?? und zugleich noch schleichwerbung??#d

au mann, zum glück hab ich jetzt anderes vor ich wünsch euch ne angenehme woche, drescht weiter fleissig auf euch ein und viel spass dabei#q

bin am nordkapp


----------



## snofla (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

@fjordbutt

wünsch dir viel spass #h


----------



## Pinn (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> bin am nordkapp



Viel Erfolg und lange Tage, Werner#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Nein, es wurden keine Beiträge gelöscht....
Klick>>>


----------



## caprifischer79 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Ups, und schon wieder hier drin. Findest du, Thomas, es nicht auch ein bischen ungünstig Andrees Angelreisen mit dem Banner hier werben zu lassen? "Island mit Andrees Angelreisen, denn wir halten was wir versprechen..."
Weiß, geht mich nichts an, aber nachdem noch keine abschließendes Statements von beiden Seiten in Angelpraxis veröffentlicht sind, sich also bisher niemand objektiv eine Meinung bilden KONNTE, ist es da fair, einen Mitbwerber mit so einem offensichtlich auf diesen Thread anspielenden Banner werben zu lassen? Denke das ist bischen zuviel der Polemik..
Mir sind beide Anbieter wirklich grundsätzlich egal, aber das Banner, könnt jedesmal würgen wenn ich es seh, gerade weil ichs für nicht fair halte und Thilo Weiss, ohne ihn zu kennen, durch die ganze Sache für genug geschunden halte..|rolleyes
Und letztendlich erscheints hin und wieder auch über meinem Reisebericht.
Übrigens war ich in Skottevig life dabei wie sich die in die Anlage kommende Gäste über die anfälligen Boote beschwerten, dass sie für den Preis mehr erwarteten und das sie jetzt 2 Tage hinter einander in die Anlage geschleppt werden mussten..
Anlage gehörte zu Andree.. die Beschwerde ging an den Betreuer vor Ort, der uns gerade hallo sagte. Die Gäste waren auch angepißt..


#y


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



caprifischer79 schrieb:


> Ups, und schon wieder hier drin. Findest du, Thomas, es nicht auch ein bischen ungünstig Andrees Angelreisen mit dem Banner hier werben zu lassen? "Island mit Andrees Angelreisen, denn wir halten was wir versprechen..."
> Weiß, geht mich nichts an, aber nachdem noch keine abschließendes Statements von beiden Seiten in Angelpraxis veröffentlicht sind, sich also bisher niemand objektiv eine Meinung bilden KONNTE, ist es da fair, einen Mitbwerber mit so einem offensichtlich auf diesen Thread anspielenden Banner werben zu lassen? Denke das ist bischen zuviel der Polemik..
> Mir sind beide Anbieter wirklich grundsätzlich egal, aber das Banner, könnt jedesmal würgen wenn ich es seh, gerade weil ichs für nicht fair halte und Thilo Weiss, ohne ihn zu kennen, durch die ganze Sache für genug geschunden halte..|rolleyes
> Und letztendlich erscheints hin und wieder auch über meinem Reisebericht.
> ...


 

Ich kann deinen Unmut verstehen !!!
Aber mal klar gesagt ........Wer zahlt, hat auch das recht zu Werben.

Und mal unter uns Pastoren Töchtern.......Wenn hier jeder Werbepartner verschwindet wegen Peinliche/Vorhersehbare/Vermeidbare (nun muß ich Lachen)....Sachen, dann würde es hier ganz schön Leer aus sehen.

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber das ist meine eigene Meinung zu deinem Thema. #h#h#h

Und jeder anfang ist schwer, und für die nun auch noch Besonders......Denn die Organisatoren und Inhaber haben bestimmt daran zu Knappern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Nach dem Presserecht kannst Du nur ganze Gruppen sperren an Werbung (z. B. Sexwerbung o.ä., oder auch alle Angelreiseveranstalter), ansonsten musst Du die Werbung veröffentlichen, sofern jemand bereit ist sie zu bezahlen und  sie nicht gegen geltendes (deutsches) Recht verstößt.


----------



## ukersch (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo Boardies,
es tut mir wirklich leid, was den Jungs in Island geboten wurde. Ich an deren Stelle wäre ausgeflippt, wenn ich zwei Tage ohne Boot meinen Angelurlaub (!) absitzen müßte. Respekt für Eure Gelassenheit. Aber das nur am Rande.
Ich habe sehr aufmerksam (und oft kopfschüttelnd) diesen Beitrag verfolgt und habe das Gefühl, daß der allgemeine Volkszorn sich nun gegen den neuen Anbieter in Island richtet, weil der hier öffentlich sagt, daß es auch anders geht. Ich war mit einem absoluten Angelneuling und dem Veranstalter A..A..R... Mitte April als deren erster Kunde in Talknafjördur. Die haben alles möglich gemacht, normalerweise ist im April dort noch alles geschlossen. Am Wetter vor Ort haben wir auch gemerkt warum... Aber das war schließlich unsere Entscheidung, die wir nicht ein bißchen bereut haben. Kurzum: Es hat alles hervorragend funtioniert, die Leute vor Ort waren superfreundlich und sehr hilfsbereit. Wir haben jeder eine Kiste selbstgefangenen Dorsch und Schellfisch mitgenommen. (Nebenbei bemerkt: Mit dem Filetieren haben wir einen Tag vor Abreise begonnen, wobei uns sogar geholfen wurde, selbst Styroporkisten wurden ruckartig besorgt). Diese Woche in Talknafjördur war mit Abstand der beste Jungsausflug den ich je mitgemacht habe. Es beginnt mit der An- und Abreise im 8-Sitzer, es sind die wunderbaren Boote, das Haus und natürlich auch das Fischen. Das einzige was genervt hat, war die schlaue Frau am Check-In in Frankfurt, die der Meinung war, daß nur amtlich desinfiziertes Angelgerät mitfliegen darf. Es dauerte eine Weile, bis wir diese unglaublich wichtige und verdienstvolle Mitarbeiterin besiegen konnten. Von da an gab es kein Problem mehr. Ich bin heute noch fasziniert, wie man in einem Land mit 300.000 Einwohnern (davon 200.000 im Raum Reykjavik) und der oftmals nur im Ansatz vorhandenen Infrastruktur eine derartig reibunglos verlaufende Reise organisieren kann. Überall erwartete man uns bereits, alles war vorbereitet, uns wurde immer geholfen und jeder Wunsch erfüllt (viele Wünsche muß man allerdings nicht haben). Wir haben es sehr genossen, mal 2-3 Gänge runterzuschalten. Der besagte Angelreiseveranstalter hat in unserem Falle eine Top-Leistung abgeliefert. Also, bitte macht die Leute nicht gleich wieder runter, wenn sie hier ihre Leistung darstellen. Erstens werden sie sicherlich dafür bezahlen und zweitens: Klappern gehört zum Handwerk.
Macht's gut und schönes Wochenende.
Uwe


----------



## knaacki2000 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Moin,
nun verfolge ich dieses Thema bereits eine ganze Zeit und kann es mir nicht verkneifen, meinen Senf einmal abzugeben.

Vorab: Ich bin weder verwandt,verschwägert noch sonst irgendwie mit einem der Anbieter verbunden. Aber ich bin mit beiden bereits auf Reisen gewesen.

Als Fazit aus diesen Reisen (wenn auch nur nach Norwegen und Schweden) bleibt für mich:

Beide Veranstalter haben sowohl Topleistungen abgeliefert als auch Flops geleistet. 

Der Eine hat uns an völlig zugefrorene Gewässer geschickt (obwohl wir kurz vorher noch angefragt haben) #qder andere hatte seine "moderne Bootsflotte" wohl kurzfristig gegen Boote aus der Zeit der spanischen Armada ausgetauscht....|kopfkrat

Wie auch immer - mit beiden hatten wir auch tolle Erlebnisse und Reisen.

Unmöglich finde ich jedoch den Versuch sich auf Kosten des Missgeschickes eines WBW in diesem Board hintenherum (denn am Anfang musste man schon zwischen den Zeilen suchen um zu erkennen das es sich um A.A.R. handelt) zu bereichern und die Polemik weiter anzuheizen. 

Bei allem Mitgefühl und Verständnis für die Betroffenen Bucher bei Angelreisen Hamburg - für Andrees gilt:

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.....

|splat2:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Kloppe für Anbieter ist ja immer beliebt - dass das dannn der eine oder andere nutzt, um sich gegenüber Mitbewerbern zu profilieren - nennt man halt Marktwirtschaft.

Wir versuchen Werbekunden eine vernünftige Plattform zu bieten, was auch einschliesst, dass wir solche Aktionen, in denen sich Anbieter bei uns gegenseitig "bekriegen", nicht gerne gesehen sind.

Dennoch ist für die Werbung immer der Anbieter, nicht das Anglerboard verantwortlich.

knaackis Posting finde ich dabei als sehr gut.

Zum Thema unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung gleicher Tatbestände empfehle ich auch die Lektüre des aktuellen Magazines (ohne konkreten Bezug zum Fall hier, lediglich zum nachdenken....)

>>>KLICK


----------



## Heydi (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hi.........

:vik: so wir sind wieder Zurück.
Wir waren in den Zeitraum von 29.05.2007 bis 07.06.2007 auf Island in Sudureyri.
Im ganzen war es eine schöne Reise. |sagnix Bis auf div. kleinen Mängeln ( Orgination )
Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder im Netz reingestellt. Wen ihr lust habt dann schaut doch mal rein. :b Sind auch mit kleinen texten versehn.
Schaut hier rein: http://de.sevenload.com/alben/iaPRP14

Gruß Heydi


----------



## Buko (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hallo Heydi ! Danke für die tolle Bilderserie. Doch wenn zunehmend die Mängel totgeschwiegen werden, kriegen wir nur noch tolle Berichte. Ist das im Sinne der Erfinder?


----------



## caprifischer79 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Buko schrieb:


> Hallo Heydi ! Danke für die tolle Bilderserie. Doch wenn zunehmend die Mängel totgeschwiegen werden, kriegen wir nur noch tolle Berichte. Ist das im Sinne der Erfinder?


Naja, im Zweifel sollte es doch jedem selbst überlassen bleiben, was und wie er berichtet, oder?
Würdest du meine Berichte so kommentieren, ich wär an der Decke. Kritik gabs hier doch schon reichlich.
Tolle Fotos, objektiver als die meisten Berichte vielleicht.
Brauchen sich landschaftlich hinter Norwegen nicht verstecken.
Was das allerdings mit dem Fischabliefern soll, ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Gibts da was für, dass ihr die in der Fabrik mit Fisch versorgt? Ich denk bei uns würden die Dorsche alle weiter schwimmen.
Und den Fisch, der da in der Brühe schwimmt...mmmh, lecker.

Grüße


----------



## Janbr (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Moin,

wir haben aus einem sehr ähnlichem Grund vor langer Zeit diesen Veranstalter in den Wind geschossen. Uns ist folgende Geschichte auf Aerö passiert: 

Nachfolgendes hab ich bereits damals 2003 gepostet (siehe auch http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=239481#post239481)

"Wir waren im Frühjahr auf Aero, den Veranstallter nenn ich lieber nicht, nach ein paar Tagen ging unser Boot über den Jordan. Irgendein Getriebeteil hat seinen Dienst versagt. Also Boot abgegeben und vom Vermieter ( Verwandter von einem Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters) das Versprechen bekommen er meldet sich spätestens am Abend. Natürlich kein Anruf von Ihm. Wir also am nächsten Tag angerufen: es kommen Teile mit der Fähr, er meldet sich aber bestimmt am Abend..... War ja eigentlich klar was passiert, oder. Das Ende vom Lied war wir waren knappe zwei Tage ohne Boot.

Dann der vermeindlich erlösende Anruf, er hat zwei Ersatzboote. Zwei weil sie kleiner sind. Problem das eine war so ein 70 PS Geschoß, aber der Mitarbeiter (Verwandter vom Veranstalter) war zufällig da und sagte uns er würde das Ding fahren weil wir uns ja nicht damit auskennen und sonst geht noch was zu Bruch.

Der Vermieter hat zu uns noch gesagt wir sollten uns wegen dem Ausfall mit dem Veranstalter in Verbindung setzten.

Als wir zurück waren also den Veranstalter angemailt und siehe da, keine Reaktion. Nach langem Versuchen dann die Antwort:

Wir sind schuld an dem Getriebeschaden und können froh sein das wir diesen nich bezahlen müssen. ußerdem rechnen sie die Ausfallzeiten mit dem "Guiding" ihres mitarbeiters auf. Außer Spesen also nix gewesen.

Mit diesem "Veranstalter waren wir ein paar mal unterwegs, jetzt nicht mehr!!:e :e :e" 

*Das war zwar schon 2003, aber bei einem versautem Angelurlaub bin ich durchaus nachtragend!!!!!:v*


Gruß

Jan


----------



## Heydi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hi...........



> Naja, im Zweifel sollte es doch jedem selbst überlassen bleiben, was und wie er berichtet, oder?


wie gesagt, was ich schreiben will. Ist immer noch meine Entscheidung. Dank an caprifischer79


> Tolle Fotos, objektiver als die meisten Berichte vielleicht.


Zu den Bilder habe ich einiges geschrieben. Aus den Bildern und Texten kann man Positiv und Negatives heraus lesen. Und jeder kann sein eignenden Urteil Bilden. Jeder erlebt sein Urlaub anders.


> Was das allerdings mit dem Fischabliefern soll, ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Gibts da was für, dass ihr die in der Fabrik mit Fisch versorgt? Ich denk bei uns würden die Dorsche alle weiter schwimmen.
> Und den Fisch, der da in der Brühe schwimmt...mmmh, lecker.


Das man die Fische bei der Fischerei abgibt, ist so mit den Reiseveranstalter mit den Fischerei so vereinbart worden.
Auf Island gibt eine Strenge[SIZE=-1]* Fischfangquote.*
Da wird alles Dokumentiert, auch was wir gefangen haben.( Gewicht; Größe; Fang Ort,Tag; Wetter; usw. ) Wir mussten sogar täglich " Logbuch " ausfüllen. Jede Fischerei muss angeben wie viel er im Jahr Fisch fangen will. Und diese [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Fischfangquote muss er bezahlen. Uns so der Reiseveranstalter auch. Es ist ein Abkommen mit der Fischerei und Veranstalter. 
Das höchst Gut der Isländer ist der Fisch. Und deswegen gehen die Isländer mit ihre Resorsen sehr behütet um. Und deswegen gibt es noch sehr große Fischbestände auf Island. Da gibt es andere Länder, da ist alles leer geplündert!!!
Und den Fisch den wir der Fischerei abgegeben haben ist ja 1a Fischfilet gemacht worden. 
Auch wenn er in seine Brühe schwamm........... Die Fischerei macht es nicht anders.
Es ist so auf Island vorgeschrieben.

Gruß Heydi


[/SIZE]


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> Jeder erlebt sein Urlaub anders.


Eben)


----------



## nordland-franky (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

so...jetzt muss ich mich auch wieder mal zu Wort melden. 
Das Ganze schweift ein wenig ab. Mein Ziel war es nie ein Firma schlecht zu machen, sondern nur (öffentlich) darauf aufmerksam zu machen was da Oben Sache ist, uns selbst weiter zu helfen und vor Allem dazu bei zu tragen, dass dieser Zustand schnellstmöglich abgeschaft wird. Nach wie vor stehe ich dazu, dass ohne diesen Beitrag noch einige Gruppen mehr auf die Schnauze gefallen wären und vielleicht auch die veranstalterübergreifende Lösung nicht zu Stande gekommen wäre!
Davon abgesehen kann ich auch nochmal bestätigen dass die Entschädugung seitens Vöglers recht schnell und wie vereinbart erfolgt ist. Trotzdem buchen wir sicher nicht mehr über Angelreisen HH...


----------



## tom100 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

                                           Hi leute
Ich fahre am 31 07 2007 nach Flatyri. Weiss einer ob die Heuser jetzt fertig sind und was zur zeit gefangen wirt?
Gruß Thomas aus Hamburg


----------



## snofla (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

hat angelreisen immer noch Schwierigkeiten mit der T - Com??????????


----------



## Enrick (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



snofla schrieb:


> hat angelreisen immer noch Schwierigkeiten mit der T - Com??????????


Wer hat die nicht ? :q


----------



## andre23 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

ich warte immer noch auf aufløsung!!!!...wo sind die statment´s....

....totschweigen ist keine løsung....


----------



## andre23 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

...oder hab ich was verpasst...|kopfkrat


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Die Statements sind im Magazin.


----------



## andre23 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

...danke dirk...

aber warum nicht hier als abschluss des ganzen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> ...oder hab ich was verpasst...


Jein - war mein Fehler, weil ich das hier im Thread noch reinstellen wollte, sobald die da sind.

Hier gehts zu den Statements>>
Da sind einige "seltsame Codes" drin, weil ich das alles unbearbeitet einfach übernommen und reingestellt habe - damit nicht wieder einer meint glauben zu müssen, wir hätten da irgendwas "gedreht".....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> aber warum nicht hier als abschluss des ganzen....


Siehe Posting 307 - und wenn ich das wieder so lese, kann ich mir das auch nicht verkneifen:
Weil sonst manche nix mehr zu meckern hätten.....


----------



## andre23 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

...danke thomas....


----------



## Enrick (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Posting 307 - und wenn ich das wieder so lese, kann ich mir das auch nicht verkneifen:
> Weil sonst manche nix mehr zu meckern hätten.....



Ja nee, is klar ...

OK, immerhin waren die Macher der Anglerpraxis so fair, Franky´s Bericht zu veröffentlichen, aber irgendwie vermisse ich nach der so genannten "Stellungnahme" von Angelreisen Hamburg noch einen Kommentar der Redaktion.

Weshalb ?

Weil die Stellungnahme offensichtlich das ist, was man als "Lachnummer" bezeichnet, bevor man mit seinem Krempel beim nächsten Rechtsanwalt aufschlägt.

Sorry, aber mit Selbstbeweihräucherung und dem Hinweis auf irgendwelche Pioniertätigkeiten in Bezug auf die Erschließung neuer Fischgründe für Angler kommt man ebensowenig weiter wie mit dem Fingerzeig auf die ach so bösen und vertragsbrüchigen isländischen Partner vor Ort.

Ansprechpartner für den zahlenden Angeltouristen ist immer noch das Reiseunternehmen und nicht irgendwelche Erfüllungsgehilfen am Veranstaltungsort.

Ich zitiere einfach mal aus der Stellungnahme in der Anglerpraxis :

_"Jetzt     werden viele sagen, dass auch wir von Angelreisen Hamburg bei einigen unserer     Islandgäste vertragsbrüchig geworden sind, da wir versprochene Leistungen nicht     liefern konnten und genau das ist der Punkt,  _ 
_wir haben     dieses nicht wohl wissentlich getan, sondern sind von unseren Partnern und auch     den Aussagen der Baufirma und dem Bootsbauer mit teilweise falschen     Informationen versorgt worden." _ 

Bitte entschuldige Thilo ... aber erzähl mir bitte mal, 
a) welchen Richter DAS bei einem evtl. Rechtsstreit interessiert, und wie Du
b) auf das schmale Brett kommst, dass nicht eingehaltene Zusagen und Versagen von bestellten und bezahlten Leistungen _keinen_ Vertragsbruch darstellen ?

Herzliche Grüße

Mat


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*



> aber irgendwie vermisse ich nach der so genannten "Stellungnahme" von Angelreisen Hamburg noch einen Kommentar der Redaktion.


Bei solchen Differenzen können wir dazu schlicht keinen Kommentar abgeben. 

Da wir weder bei der Buchung, bei der Reise, beim Treffen vor Ort oder sonstwie dabei oder involviert waren und daher keine der Aussagen (welcher Seite auch immer) bewerten können/wollen.

Ist in so einem Falle auch sicherlich nicht die Aufgabe das zu bewerten/kommentieren.

Unsere Aufgabe sehen wir darin (ob im Forum oder im Magazin) in solchen Fällen jeder Partei die Möglichkeit geben sich zu äußern und ihre Sicht der Dinge darzustellen.

Und dann muss/kann sich der Einzelne daraus sein jeweils eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## andre23 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

genau...ich hab mir meine meinung gebildet...werde sie hier aber nicht mehr kund tun....


----------



## Heydi (18. August 2007)

*AW: warnung vor island*

Hi.........

ich wollte nur sagen: Der Reiseveranstalter hat sie Kulant verhalten...........

Gruß Heydi


----------

